# [Wahl September 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2009)

Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?




(da niemand einen Wunsch geäußert hat, läuft auch diese Abstimmung bis zum Monatsende. Das erleichtert es, die Grafik auch in Zukunft weiterzuführen und zu beobachten, wie die Zustimmung zur neuen Regierung zügig sinkt  )

Übersicht der letzten Monate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Im Anschluss ein paar Posts aus dem Thread zum letzten Monat, die sich mit dem aktuellen Wahlprogramm befassen.


----------



## Icejester (1. September 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Dürfte ich dich fragen warum du die FDP wählst?



Habe ich noch gar nicht beantwortet, oder? Kann ich aber gerne jetzt tun, falls noch Interesse daran besteht.

1.)
Ist die FDP als liberale Partei ohne enge weltanschauliche Bindung die Partei, in der ich mich am ehesten wiederfinde. Meiner Meinung ist sie am ehesten in der Lage, Probleme pragmatisch und lösungsorientiert anzugehen, ohne auf ein zu enges Netz ideologischer Bindungen achten zu müssen, das sie in der Wahlfreiheit bezüglich der Lösungsansätze begrenzen könnte. Das ist eben der Vorteil des Liberalismus. Und es ist das, was wir im Moment brauchen. Ideologische Steckenpferde können wir uns nicht länger leisten, wenn wir wollen, daß es uns auch weiterhin gut geht.

2.)
Wie im Post von ruyven_macaran steht:
"Wir brauchen weniger, aber bessere Gesetze. Gesetze müssen verständlich, übersichtlich und  in ihren Auswirkungen vorhersehbar sein. Der Gesetzgeber darf nicht für jeden Einzelfall eine  gesetzliche  Regelung  anbieten."

Und diese Aussagen ist absolut richtig. Wir sind momentan nach meinem Dafürhalten schon völlig überreglementiert. Das sieht man schon an den vielen Verboten, die wir in letzter Zeit über uns haben ergehen lassen müssen. Da waren 1.) das Rauchverbot, 2.) die Diskussion über ein Killerspielverbot, 3.) das Verbot von anständigen Glühbirnen, das jetzt auf uns zukommt, das Allgemeine Gleichstellungsgesetz (Anti-Diskriminierungsgesetz), das auf unerhörte Weise in die Vertragsfreiheit eingreift, 4.) die Verschärfung des Waffenrechts und 5.) jetzt bald die Internetsperre. Und wahrscheinlich hat irgendein Spinner auch schon 6.) einen Gesetzesentwurf für ein allgemeines Tempolimit auf deutschen Autobahnen in der Schublade.

Auch wenn mich persönlich nicht jedes dieser Verbote betrifft, stören sie mich. Ich möchte in keinem Land leben, in dem alles und jeder reglementiert ist. Auch wenn ich vielleicht gar keine Schußwaffen haben möchte, möchte ich, daß ich als unbescholtener Mensch welche haben könnte, wenn ich denn wollte. Genauso möchte ich, ohne mich rechtfertigen zu müssen, die Verträge schließen dürfen, die ich für richtig halte. Ich möchte auch selbst bestimmen, wie schnell ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin. Wenn ich sowas nicht darf, komme ich mir gegängelt vor. Und solche Gängelung erzeugt bei mir ein massives Gefühl der Unfreiheit. Und das macht mich sehr unglücklich. Und unglücklich möchte ich nicht sein.

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen allen Ernstes schon darüber nachgedacht, was denn ein geeignetes Auswanderungsziel wäre, wenn es hier ganz hart kommt (d.h., wenn die SED-Nachfolger auf Bundesebene die Regierung stellen. Und das am besten noch mit den Grünen zusammen. Rot+grün gibt übrigens braun. ). Und ich will wirklich nicht weg hier. Deutschland gefällt mir ungemein gut. Aber so kann das nicht weitergehen.

Und die FDP ist nach meinem Dafürhalten eben die Partei, die dem Bürger am ehesten das Recht zugesteht, selbst zu entscheiden, was denn gut für ihn ist. Bloß, weil man es darf, heißt das ja noch nicht, daß man Waffen besitzen, schnell fahren, oder rauchen muß. Aber es ist doch schön zu wissen, daß es bei bestehendem Wunsch möglich wäre.

3.)
Es gibt ganz klare wirtschaftliche Aspekte, die mich davon überzeugen, die FDP zu wählen. Wie es mir der stellvertretende Regierungssprecher (FDP) NRWs mal sagte: "Die sozialste Arbeitsmarktpolitik ist die, die es den Menschen ermöglicht, Arbeit zu finden." Dazu gehört natürlich auch eine entsprechende Wirtschaftspolitik, die der Wirtschaft in ihren Entscheidungen möglichst freie Hand läßt und Unternehmen nicht dauernd mit irgendwelchen sinnlosen Auflagen Knüppel zwischen die Beine wirft, die nachher die Situation nur noch schlechter machen als sie vorher schon war. So kommen wir nämlich auf keinen grünen Zweig.

Außerdem ist der Arbeitsmarkt, wie wohl jeder mittlerweile erfahren hat, gehörig in Schieflage geraten. Wir haben eine unglaublich hohe Anzahl von Transferempfängern, die von der arbeitenden Bevölkerung alimentiert werden müssen. Das ist Geld, das jedem von uns, der einer Arbeit nachgeht, direkt aus der Tasche gezogen wird. Gleichzeitig gibt es die ganz Cleveren, die ihr Arbeitslosengeld beziehen, sich die Wohnung bezahlen lassen, über das Sozialamt krankenversichert sind und nebenbei noch schön schwarz arbeiten gehen. Und das ist ein unverschämtes Schmarotzertum, das nicht sein kann.

Und die Lösung für dieses Problem nennt sich Workfare. Die Idee, die dahintersteckt, ist, daß nur diejenigen staatliche Unterstützung erhalten, die im Gegenzug dafür auch eine Leistung für den Staat, also die Allgemeinheit, erbringen. Es gibt sowas ja schon in Form der 1-Euro-Jobs, aber die dienen ja nur dazu, daß Transferempfänger sich zusätzliches Geld verdienen können. Richtiger wäre es, alle zu einer gemeinnützigen Vollzeittätigkeit zu verpflichten. Dadurch kann man nämlich zumindest sicherstellen, daß nicht auch noch Schwarzarbeit staatlicherseits alimentiert wird. Wer nicht an einem Workfare-Programm teilnimmt und nicht aus medizinischen Gründen arbeitsunfähig ist, bekommt eben keine Unterstützung. Aber er hat sie offenbar auch nicht nötig, denn sonst nähme er teil. Dadurch wird auch der Reservationslohn gesenkt (der Lohn, ab dem ein Mensch bereit ist, bezahlter Arbeit nachzugehen, weil der Lohn die Nachteile der geringeren Freizeit etc. aufwiegt) und das ernsthafte Interesse an einem geregelten Arbeitsverhältnis auf dem offiziellen Arbeitsmarkt steigt. Das wiederum entlastet die Sozialkassen und damit uns alle.

(Und bevor jemand jetzt mich oder eine liberale Politik als menschenverachtend bezeichnet: In Frankreich gibt es ähnliche Regelungen, weil die dortigen Sozialisten aus dem Recht auf Arbeit auch eine Pflicht zur Arbeit ableiten.)

Und die FDP ist eben die Partei, bei der ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß sich so ein Programm von und mit ihr durchsetzen läßt, für höher als bei jeder anderen halte.

Und dies wären die wichtigsten  - aber nicht alle - Gründe, warum ich die FDP momentan für die vernünftigste Alternative in unserer Parteienlandschaft halte.
Ach so, bevor jemand auf die Idee kommt: Nein, ich besitze kein Pateibuch.


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Wahl August 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



JePe schrieb:


> I
> Ich subsummiere nur, was rot-rote Landesregierungen vorzuweisen haben. Das Dir die Bilanz nicht mundet, weil sie kein Empfehlungsschreiben fuer solche Konstellationen ist, aendert an den Tatsachen auch nichts.


Wir können ja mal subsummieren, was beispielsweise die CDU als Vorgängerregierung zur jetzigen rot/rot Regierung in Berlin für Bilanzen hinterlassen hat. Da muss man shcon schwindelfrei sein. 
Generell sollte man sich auch stets die Frage stellen, welche Uhrsachen schlechte Bilanzen haben. I. d. R. geht meist eine negative VOrgeschichte einher.



17&4 schrieb:


> und wenn ich mir dazu noch die Äusserung von deren Spitzenkandidatin Sara Wagenknecht lese:
> Dann habe ich große Probleme meinen soeben zu mir genommenen Tee drin zu behalten. Denn was die Frau dort sagt ist nichts anderes als das man wieder Enteignungen der Firmen will, wie man es in der DDR betrieben hat.


So ein Käse aber auch. Genauso gut könnten wir ja mal ein detailierten Blick zur CSU werfen, welche rehctspopulistischen und leseben/schwulenfeindliche Äußerungen da so abgetreten werden.
Hier mal ein Beispiel vom CSU Politiker Norbert Geis. Es geht um das Thema Adoption durch eingetragene Lebenspartner:
"„*In der Ehe und bei heterosexuellen Paaren liegt die Zukunft. Und nicht bei irgendwelchen Fehlentwicklungen.*“"
Oder hier ein Sammelsorium an rechtspopulistischen Äußerungen:
Rechtsextreme Äußerungen von CSU-Politiker

Was ich damit sagen will: Extreme Äußerungen findet man in so gut wie jeder Partei. Man sollte auf Grund dessen nicht dazu neigen anhand von Äußerungen weniger auf eine ganze Partei aufzurunden.


> Ich frage mich, wann diese Partei endlich als Linksextrem eingestuft wird und genauso wie gegen die ganzen K-Parteien ein Verbotsverfahren eingeleitet wird. Genauso wann endlich bei der NPD die V-Leute abgezogen werden(man könnte dann sicherlich die Tage zählen bis sie in sich zusammenfällt).


Das Gegenteil ist eher der Fall. In mehreren Bundesländern wird sogar die Beobachtung eingestellt, zu Recht!

MfG


----------



## JePe (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Wahl August 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal subsummieren, was beispielsweise die CDU als Vorgängerregierung zur jetzigen rot/rot Regierung in Berlin für Bilanzen hinterlassen hat. Da muss man shcon schwindelfrei sein.
> Generell sollte man sich auch stets die Frage stellen, welche Uhrsachen schlechte Bilanzen haben. I. d. R. geht meist eine negative VOrgeschichte einher.



Das waere im Falle der CDU-gefuehrten Berliner Regierung dann wohl die SED-Aera. Merkwuerdigerweise laesst Du dieses Argument aber nicht gelten? 
Merkwuerdig auch, dass sich die Verhaeltnisse in Sachsen-Anhalt nach dem Ende von rot-rot wieder verbessert haben. Aber vermutlich liegt das an der guten Vorarbeit, die rot-rot in diesem Land geleistet hat ...



DaStash schrieb:


> So ein Käse aber auch.(...)Was ich damit sagen will: Extreme Äußerungen findet man in so gut wie jeder Partei.



Im Falle der LINKEn haben die es aber bis ins Bundestagswahlprogramm geschafft. Denn dort ist inflationaer von der "Vergesellschaftung" (was fuer ein huebsches Wort fuer "Enteignung") von privaten Banken und der Rueckfuehrung von z. B. Energie- und Gesundheitsindustrie in Staatseigentum die Rede.



DaStash schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil ist eher der Fall. In mehreren Bundesländern wird sogar die Beobachtung eingestellt, zu Recht!
> MfG



In vier Laendern (Berlin, Brandenburg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Sachsen-Anhalt, Stand 2008). In der Haelfte davon war die LINKE an der Regierung beteiligt und erteilte dem Landesamt fuer Verfassungsschutz als Legislative damit Anweisung, wer zu beobachten war und wer nicht. Und die Zitate hier im Thread stammen ohnehin aus den jaehrlichen Berichten des _*Bundesamtes*_ fuer Verfassungsschutz. Und das macht keine Anstalten, die Beobachtung einzustellen. Dafuer braucht es letztlich nicht einmal AKL, KP & Co. oder die Kontakte zu anderen extremen Kraeften im In- und Ausland - dafuer genuegen schon Eseleien wie Marx-Zitate im Bundestagswahlprogramm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Wahl August 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Icejester schrieb:


> 2.)
> Wie im Post von ruyven_macaran steht:
> "Wir brauchen weniger, aber bessere Gesetze. Gesetze müssen verständlich, übersichtlich und  in ihren Auswirkungen vorhersehbar sein. Der Gesetzgeber darf nicht für jeden Einzelfall eine  gesetzliche  Regelung  anbieten."



Kleine Stellungnahme meinerseits, warum ich das ausgewählt habe:
Eine grunglegende Fehlinterpretation, aus die FDP hier imho wieder besseren Wissens Kapital schlagen will, ist die Gleichstellung von Gesetzen mit Verboten. Das ist schlichtweg falsch, bestenfalls eine Eigenart einiger Politiker, die sich unabhängig von der Gesamtzahl der Gesetze ändern ließe. Gesetze können genauso gut Dinge erlauben. Ihre Funktion besteht darin, festzulegen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. "Weniger Gesetze" sorgt nicht dafür, dass mehr erlaubt ist. Es führt dazu, dass unklar ist, was erlaubt ist. In einer eng vernetzten Gesellschaft wie der unseren gibt es aber nur sehr beschränkt Freiräume, in denen Willkür unproblematisch ist. In allen anderen bereichen führt ein Mangel an einer gesetzlichen Regelung über kurz oder lang (eher kurz) zu einem Gerichtstermin, in dem geklärt werden muss, welche von beiden Parteien recht hat.
Was die FDP mit ihrer Deregulierung da vorschlägt, führt somit nach und nach zu einem US-amerikanischen Justizsystem, in dem es vergleichsweise wenig Gesetze aber extrem viele Präzedenzfälle für die Lücken zwischen den Gesetzen zu beachten gilt. Was zwangsläufig dazu führt, dass "Recht bekommen" nur noch eine Frage des Wissenstandes/der Qualität und damit des Preises des Anwaltes ist.

Das, was von vielen Leuten ("wir sind überreglementiert") gefordert und vermutlich in diese Zeilen des Wahlprogrammes reininterpretiert wird, ist eine Vereinfachung der Gesetze mit weniger Ausnahmefällen und allgemeinen Regeln, die für alle gleich gelten. Im Ergebniss also genau das Gegenteil dessen, was die FDP bewirbt.
Am Beispiel Waffen:
- derzeitige Lage: Man darf keine Waffen besitzen. Außer man ist in einem Waffenverein. Dann aber nur bestimmte. Und nur eine begrenzte Zahl. Die aber schwankt. Und man muss sie richtig lagern. Das kontrolliert aber keiner. Jäger dürfen auch Waffen haben. Aber andere. Und sie dürfen sie auch "draußen" verwenden. Genauso Polizisten, die sie aber auf Grundlage von anderen Gesetzen haben dürfen. Und ähnliche Modelle wie Sicherheitsdienste verwenden, die....
- Prinzip der FDP, zugespitzt: " " 
(ob jemand eine Waffe haben durfte, entscheidet in jedem Einzelfall, in dem es zu Streit kommt, ein Richter in aufwendigem, kostspieligen Prozess)
- Vereinfachung der Rechtssprechung, z.B.: "Niemand darf Waffen haben, ausgenommen maximal eine Waffe für berufliche Zwecke". Alternativ "jeder darf haben, was er will" oder "niemand darf"

(Das Steuerrecht dürfte wesentlich bessere Beispiele liefern, ist aber weniger anschaulich  )



> Ich möchte auch selbst bestimmen, wie schnell ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin.



Möchtest du auch, dass der hinter und der vor dir ganz nach eigenem gutdünken bestimmen dürfen, wie schnell sie mit dem Auto unterwegs sind?
Und welchen Sicherheitsabstand sie dabei zu dir halten? (in Hinblick auf deine Sicherheit)



> Es gibt ganz klare wirtschaftliche Aspekte, die mich davon überzeugen, die FDP zu wählen. Wie es mir der stellvertretende Regierungssprecher (FDP) NRWs mal sagte: "Die sozialste Arbeitsmarktpolitik ist die, die es den Menschen ermöglicht, Arbeit zu finden." Dazu gehört natürlich auch eine entsprechende Wirtschaftspolitik, die der Wirtschaft in ihren Entscheidungen möglichst freie Hand läßt und Unternehmen nicht dauernd mit irgendwelchen sinnlosen Auflagen Knüppel zwischen die Beine wirft, die nachher die Situation nur noch schlechter machen als sie vorher schon war. So kommen wir nämlich auf keinen grünen Zweig.



Nur so als Denkanregung:
Wir hängen zur Zeit an einem notdürftig bandagierten Ast, der -hätten Wirtschaft und Markt frei walten können- längst abgebrochen wäre und uns erschlagen hätte.
Den Ausdruck "grüner Zweig" ist imho ohnehin ein Euphorismus, der nicht zu freien wirtschaftlichen Bestreben passen will.



> Außerdem ist der Arbeitsmarkt, wie wohl jeder mittlerweile erfahren hat, gehörig in Schieflage geraten. Wir haben eine unglaublich hohe Anzahl von Transferempfängern, die von der arbeitenden Bevölkerung alimentiert werden müssen.



Man kanns auch seien lassen und mit Kriminalität und ggf. Aufständen leben.
Die Frage ist, woraus diese Entwicklung resultiert und die Antwort ist in unserer heutigen Welt eigentlich sehr einfach, wenn man sich mal anguckt, was wirklich neue Werte schafft und wieviel Arbeitskraft es eigentlich noch braucht.



> Und die Lösung für dieses Problem nennt sich Workfare. Die Idee, die dahintersteckt, ist, daß nur diejenigen staatliche Unterstützung erhalten, die im Gegenzug dafür auch eine Leistung für den Staat, also die Allgemeinheit, erbringen. Es gibt sowas ja schon in Form der 1-Euro-Jobs, aber die dienen ja nur dazu, daß Transferempfänger sich zusätzliches Geld verdienen können.



Ähh - nö. Schön wärs.
Das Einkommen aus den Jobs wird angerechnet (d.h. ein Teil der zusätzlichen Einkünfte verschwindet in Form von HartzIV-Kürzungen wieder) und wer darauf keine Lust hat, kriegt als Strafe ebenfalls Kürzungen.



> Richtiger wäre es, alle zu einer gemeinnützigen Vollzeittätigkeit zu verpflichten.



Dieses Prinzip hat die DDR ~angewandt und ist daran zugrunde gegangen. Eine angemessen bezahlte Vollzeittätigkeit für alle ist nicht finanzierbar, jedenfalls nicht ohne massiv Geld bei den Spitzengehältern abzuzweigen - mit den bekannten Problematiken.
(Oder schlägst du Sklavenarbeit vor, minimale Exitenzsicherung für umfangreiche Tätigkeit? Für einen erheblichen Teil der Bevölkerung, denn wenn du die Leute auch nur ein bißchen sinnvoll beschäftigen willst, dürften noch einige Millionen konventioneller Arbeitsplätze wegfallen)


P.S.:
Ich mach den Thread hier jetzt zu, die Posts, die zur gerade angestoßenen Diskussion gehören, verschiebe ich dann aber in den September-Wahlthread, sobald ich ihn erstellt habt.
Bis in ein paar Minuten ;)
So, nach einer ganzen Menge Editirerei sollte jetzt alles da stehen, wo es hingehört.


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Wahl August 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



JePe schrieb:


> Das waere im Falle der CDU-gefuehrten Berliner Regierung dann wohl die SED-Aera. Merkwuerdigerweise laesst Du dieses Argument aber nicht gelten?


 Ja, wenn ich dann auch noch weiter zurückgehen darf.  Ich sag nur Reperationszahlungen und Industrieabbau nach dem WW2. Einigen wir uns doch darauf das man so gesehen nicht pauschal einer Regierung Fehlverhalten vorwerfen kann ohne die vorhergehenden Ereignisse in die Bewertung mitaufzunehmen. 


> Merkwuerdig auch, dass sich die Verhaeltnisse in Sachsen-Anhalt nach dem Ende von rot-rot wieder verbessert haben. Aber vermutlich liegt das an der guten Vorarbeit, die rot-rot in diesem Land geleistet hat ...


 Wäre in dem Fall dann vergleichbar mit der Auswirkung der Agenda 2010, die ihre Wirkung auch erst nach der Amtszeit von Schröder aufzeigte.


> Im Falle der LINKEn haben die es aber bis ins Bundestagswahlprogramm geschafft. Denn dort ist inflationaer von der "Vergesellschaftung" (was fuer ein huebsches Wort fuer "Enteignung") von privaten Banken und der Rueckfuehrung von z. B. Energie- und Gesundheitsindustrie in Staatseigentum die Rede.


Es muss doch möglich sein Fehlentscheidungen rückgängig machen zu können ohne das man gleich wieder Parallelen zur SED Zeit zieht. Immerhin ist das durchaus ein Punkt der von diversen Positionen aus verschiedensten Parteien ähnlich gesehen wird. Ich halte die Debatte über die Rückführung von einst staatlichen Betrieben, die die Grundversorgung sichern, wie die Gsasag oder Bewag, für sehr wichtig und ständig nur die "rote Socken" Kampagne raushängen zu lassen, dient nicht gerade der konstruktiven Diskussion der Thematik. 


> In vier Laendern (Berlin, Brandenburg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Sachsen-Anhalt, Stand 2008). In der Haelfte davon war die LINKE an der Regierung beteiligt und erteilte dem Landesamt fuer Verfassungsschutz als Legislative damit Anweisung, wer zu beobachten war und wer nicht. Und die Zitate hier im Thread stammen ohnehin aus den jaehrlichen Berichten des _*Bundesamtes*_ fuer Verfassungsschutz. Und das macht keine Anstalten, die Beobachtung einzustellen. Dafuer braucht es letztlich nicht einmal AKL, KP & Co. oder die Kontakte zu anderen extremen Kraeften im In- und Ausland - dafuer genuegen schon Eseleien wie Marx-Zitate im Bundestagswahlprogramm.


Es ist sehr umstritten ob das noch zeitgemäß ist, die Linke vom Verfassungsschutz beobachten zu lassen. Grundsätzlich dürfen keine Daten mehr von linken Landtagsabgeordneten und Mitgliedern des Bundestages erhoben werden. Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis die restliche Beobachtung auch eingestellt wird.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (1. September 2009)

Lustig, dass immer wieder auf die Linken eingeprügelt wird, weil diese sich zum Teil aus Mitgliedern der ehemaligen DDR-Parteien zusammensetzen. Dabei gilt das für die CDU und FDP genauso, die CDU schluckte die Ost-CDU und die DBD, während die FDP sich die Parteien LDPD und NDPD einverleibte. Die einzigen Parteien ohne eine Ost-Grundstock sind SPD und Grüne (und Piraten ).

Wenn an also A sagt und auf die Linken schimpft als böse Ex-Kommunisten - dann muss man auch B sagen und CDU und FDP genauso an den pranger stellen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine grunglegende Fehlinterpretation, aus die FDP hier imho wieder besseren Wissens Kapital schlagen will, ist die Gleichstellung von Gesetzen mit Verboten.


Das Hauptproblem in der Interpretation der FDP ist, dass die Leute glauben das Wort "liberal" kommt jedem zugute. Das ist aber so überhaupt nicht der Fall. Vorallem der Industrie (und da vorallem den Konzernen) wird das Wort "liberal" entgegen getragen, ob da am Ende noch was für den normalen Bürger übrig bleibt, wage ihc eher zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Poulton (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Wahl August 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist sehr umstritten ob das noch zeitgemäß ist, die Linke vom Verfassungsschutz beobachten zu lassen.


Herr Modrow bestreitet also nicht, dass es einen Schiessbefehl gab? 
Die Kommunistische Plattform unterhält also keine Kontakte z.B. zum Schwarzen Block? 
Frau Wegener(die Person, die eine neue Stasi gefordert hat) wurde also nicht von dieser Partei ins Parlament gehievt? 
Die Linke pflegt also keine guten Kontakte zur eindeutig als linksextrem eingestuften DKP(und versucht das deren Mitglieder bei den Kommunalwahlen einen Posten ergattern können) und stalinistischen Regimen?
Hat der Rot-Rote Senat in Berlin also nicht die Aufforderung der CDU für einen runden Tisch gegen Linksextremismus abgelehnt und hat ebenfalls Polizisten nicht zur Steinigung freigegeben?(Nebenbei: Man stelle sich vor die brennenden Autos, Geschäfte und die Gewalt gegen Polizisten wäre von Rechtsextremen verursacht worden. Es gäbe monatelange Sondersendung und Sonderbeilagen über Gewalt vom äussersten rechten Rand in den Medien.)
Ein Mitglied der Linken Names "Kirill    Jermak" sieht also nicht: "_einen faschistischen Korpsgeist in Teilen der Polizei_"?

und um nochmal aus dem VS Bericht zu zitieren:


> *1.2 Offen extremistische Strukturen in der Partei*
> In der Partei werden weiterhin Zusammenschlüsse auch dann akzeptiert und unterstützt, wenn sich deren Ziele als offen extremistisch darstellen. Nachdem die meisten dieser Strukturen einen Rückhalt in der Partei durch entsprechende Unterschriften nachweisen konnten, wurden sie im Januar 2008 durch den Parteivorstand offiziell als bundesweite Zusammenschlüsse anerkannt. 121 Offen extremistische Kräfte sind in wichtigen Gremien der Partei vertreten, entsenden als bundesweit anerkannte Zusammenschlüsse nach einem festen Schlüssel Delegierte zu Parteitagen und werden gemäß der Finanzplanung der Partei finanziell unterstützt.
> Zu den offen extremistischen Zusammenschlüssen innerhalb der Partei zählen insbesondere die „Kommunistische Plattform der Partei DIE LINKE.“ (KPF), der „Geraer Dialog/Sozialistischer Dialog“ (GD/SD), die „Sozialistische Linke“ (SL), die „Arbeitsgemeinschaft Cuba Sí“ und das „Marxistische Forum“ (MF).
> Die KPF – mit 961 Mitgliedern 122 in 16 Landesverbänden zahlenmäßig stärkster offen extremistischer Zusammenschluss innerhalb der Partei – hält an den marxistisch-leninistischen Traditionen fest und kämpft weiter für die Überwindung des Kapitalismus und das Ziel Sozialismus.


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Wahl August 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



17&4 schrieb:


> Herr Modrow bestreitet also nicht, dass es einen Schiessbefehl gab?
> Die Kommunistische Plattform unterhält also keine Kontakte z.B. zum Schwarzen Block?
> Frau Wegener(die Person, die eine neue Stasi gefordert hat) wurde also nicht von dieser Partei ins Parlament gehievt?
> Die Linke pflegt also keine guten Kontakte zur eindeutig als linksextrem eingestuften DKP(und versucht das deren Mitglieder bei den Kommunalwahlen einen Posten ergattern können) und stalinistischen Regimen?
> ...


Dennoch bezieht du dich auf "Einzelmeinungen" und rundest das auf die gesamte Partei hoch. Und das ist, siehe CSU Beispiel, bei so gut wie jeder Partei machbar, dient aber nicht der inhaltlichen Debatte. Stelle dich mal lieber dem "offiziellem, beschlossenem" Vorhaben der Partei.
Oder folgst du lieber dem Kurs der üblichen Verdächtigen, wie CDU/CSU und FDP, zu Diffarmieren anstatt zu debattieren?

@Linksextremismus/ runder Tisch
1.) Kennst du die genauen Beweggründe?
2.) Ist es eine Entscheidung der Landeskoalition zu welcher auch die "etablierte" SPD gehört. Also warum nur mit dem Finger auf die Linke zeigen?

Was meinst du genau mit Polizisten nicht zur Steinigung freigegeben?

@Wegener
Und was war die Konsequenz? Die Bundespartei distanzierte sich offiziell von Frau Wegener.

Es ist nun einmal so das in einer Demokratie Meinungen öffentlich geäußert werden dürfen, so lange diese nicht verfassungsfeindlich sind. Daraus resultiert eben auch innerhalb einer Partei eine große Meinungsvielfalt, die man teilweise auch wiederwillig hinnehmen muss. Der Kern aber, über den man auch diskutieren sollte, steht im Wahlprogramm und in den Beschlüssen der Partei. Alles andere, was du hier beispielsweise aufzählst, ist NICHT representativ.

MfG


----------



## JePe (1. September 2009)

Es geht nicht so sehr darum, ob DIE LINKE die Mauer wiederhaben will. Es geht aber sehr wohl darum, wie man mit der eigenen Vergangenheit umgeht. Und wenn es in einer Partei vor Individuen wimmelt, die linksextreme Positionen vertreten, die die Vergangenheit verleugnen und die sich an deren Vertuschung aktiv beteiligt haben, scheinen mir Zweifel an der Redlichkeit dieser Personen und der Glaubhaftigkeit der Partei angezeigt.

In "Deinem" Zensurthread muessen uebrigens im Akkord Einzelmeinungen von Politikern, Industrievertretern etc., die sich Eingriffe gegen was-auch-immer vorstellen koennen oder wuenschen, herhalten um eine generalisierte Kampagne gegen die sog. konservativen (was Du ja scheinbar fuer ein Schimpfwort haelst) Parteien zu fuehren und die Installation eines Orwellschen Ueberwachungsstaates herbeizureden. Warum unterscheidest Du dort nicht so feinsinnig, wie Du es hier forderst?


----------



## Poulton (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Wahl August 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DaStash schrieb:


> Oder folgst du lieber dem Kurs der üblichen Verdächtigen, wie CDU/CSU und FDP, zu Diffarmieren anstatt zu debattieren?


Ach, wenn Gegenwind kommt sind die Laken nass aber vorher selber immer fein gegen die CDU/CSU und FDP seine Reden schwingen.



> Was meinst du genau mit Polizisten nicht zur Steinigung freigegeben?


Ich empfehle dir mal einen Blick auf die Seite der Polizeigewerkschaft zu werfen wie ungenügend die Polizei dafür ausgerüstet war und von ganz oben dazu angehalten wurde, ja nicht hart durchzugreifen. 
Der Einsatz von Giftgas der linksexkrementistischen Randalebrüder setzt dem ganzen noch im negativen Sinne das Sahnehäubchen auf.



> Und was war die Konsequenz? Die Bundespartei distanzierte sich offiziell von Frau Wegener.


Und man kungelt und mauschelt weiterhin ungeniert mit der DKP rum, so als ob nichts gewesen wäre und diese Frau sitzt weiterhin im niedersächsischen Landtag.



> Daraus resultiert eben auch innerhalb einer Partei eine große Meinungsvielfalt,


Die im Falle der Linkspartei eindeutig extremistisch geprägt ist.



> Alles andere, was du hier beispielsweise aufzählst, ist NICHT representativ.


Personen wie die im Wahl August 2009 schon genannte Sara Wagenknecht sitzen in führenden Positionen in der Partei sowie Gremien. Von daher kann man hier nicht mehr von spinnerten Reden eines einfachen Mitgliedes reden. Wenn solche Leute in diese Positionen kommen, dann kann man sich ja vorstellen welches Gedankengut in dieser Partei vorherscht und Programm ist.
Wenn sich dann noch solch eine Partei als Hüter der Demokratie und Vorreiter beim Kampf gegen Extremismus aufspielt, dann kann man wirklich sagen das sich hier der Ziegenbock zum Gärtner gemacht hat und dass man endlich genau die selben Mittel wie sie beim Kampf gegen Rechtsextremismus bereitgestellt werden auch beim Kampf gegen Linksextremismus und Islamofaschismus bereitgestellt werden müssen.


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> In "Deinem" Zensurthread muessen uebrigens im Akkord Einzelmeinungen von Politikern, Industrievertretern etc., die sich Eingriffe gegen was-auch-immer vorstellen koennen oder wuenschen, herhalten um eine generalisierte Kampagne gegen die sog. konservativen (was Du ja scheinbar fuer ein Schimpfwort haelst) Parteien zu fuehren und die Installation eines Orwellschen Ueberwachungsstaates herbeizureden. Warum unterscheidest Du dort nicht so feinsinnig, wie Du es hier forderst?


Ganz einfach. Zu dem Zensurthema gab es Abstimmungen im Bundesrat/Tag und die waren ziemlich eindeutig. 

MfG



17&4 schrieb:


> Ach, wenn Gegenwind kommt sind die Laken nass aber vorher selber immer fein gegen die CDU/CSU und FDP seine Reden schwingen.


 War das eine Antwort auf meine Frage?


> Ich empfehle dir mal einen Blick auf die Seite der Polizeigewerkschaft zu werfen wie ungenügend die Polizei dafür ausgerüstet war und von ganz oben dazu angehalten wurde, ja nicht hart durchzugreifen.
> Der Einsatz von Giftgas der linksexkrementistischen Randalebrüder setzt dem ganzen noch im negativen Sinne das Sahnehäubchen auf.


1.) War nicht davon auszugehen, dass es so ausufert(laut Sicherheitsanalyse die auf die Erfahrungen der Vorjahre aufbaut) und 2.) Was hat das mit der Partei die Linken zu tun, die sich von den Krawallen distanziert hat?


> Und man kungelt und mauschelt weiterhin ungeniert mit der DKP rum, so als ob nichts gewesen wäre und diese Frau sitzt weiterhin im niedersächsischen Landtag.


 Das nennt man Demokratie. Nur weil jemand eine andere Auffassung hat, die nicht verfassungsfeindlich ist, soll man ihn also ausschliessen oder mundtot machen, ist es das was du willst?


> Die im Falle der Linkspartei eindeutig extremistisch geprägt ist.


Aha. Dann haben also millionen von Wählern eine eindeutige, extremistische Grundhaltung. 


> Personen wie die im Wahl August 2009 schon genannte Sara Wagenknecht sitzen in führenden Positionen in der Partei sowie Gremien. Von daher kann man hier nicht mehr von spinnerten Reden eines einfachen Mitgliedes reden. Wenn solche Leute in diese Positionen kommen, dann kann man sich ja vorstellen welches Gedankengut in dieser Partei vorherscht und Programm ist.
> Wenn sich dann noch solch eine Partei als Hüter der Demokratie und Vorreiter beim Kampf gegen Extremismus aufspielt, dann kann man wirklich sagen das sich hier der Ziegenbock zum Gärtner gemacht hat und dass man endlich genau die selben Mittel wie sie beim Kampf gegen Rechtsextremismus bereitgestellt werden auch beim Kampf gegen Linksextremismus und Islamofaschismus bereitgestellt werden müssen.


Die Mittel stellen die jeweiligen Landtage zusammen und es gibt auch Mittel dafür aus dem Bundeshaushalt. Was also soll diese "Die Linke" Assoziation?

MfG


----------



## JePe (1. September 2009)

Ich kann mich an Abstimmungen ueber eine Ausweitung auf links- / rechtsextreme Propaganda, Urheberrechtsverstoesse, nach deutschem Recht illegales Gluecksspiel etc. beim besten Willen nicht erinnern. Dies waren Forderungen / Vorschlaege, die von Einzelnen vorgetragen und von Dir / Euch umgehend in den Rang eines Beweises fuer die bevorstehende / bereits begonnene Errichtung eines Ueberwachungsstaates erhoben wurden.

Klick, Klick und Klick.


----------



## Poulton (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Wahl August 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



DaStash schrieb:


> War das eine Antwort auf meine Frage?


Es war eine klare und eindeutige Antwort auf das von dir vorgebrachte.



> 2.) Was hat das mit der Partei die Linken zu tun, die sich von den Krawallen distanziert hat?


An Aufarbeitung des Ganzen ist man bis heute nicht interessiert.
http://www.jungefreiheit.de/Single-News-Display.154+M54c5d931f7a.0.html



> Das nennt man Demokratie. Nur weil jemand eine andere Auffassung hat, die nicht verfassungsfeindlich ist, soll man ihn also ausschliessen oder mundtot machen, ist es das was du willst?


Hier geht es um die Zusammenarbeit mit einer eindeutig linksextremistischen Partei. Was daran nicht verfassungsfeindlich sein soll, zeigst du mir doch jetzt mal bitte auf.



> Aha. Dann haben also millionen von Wählern eine eindeutige, extremistische Grundhaltung.


Wohl eher zu wenig politische Bildung über die Linkspartei und ihre Verbindungen in das linksextreme Mileu.



> Die Mittel stellen die jeweiligen Landtage zusammen und es gibt auch Mittel dafür aus dem Bundeshaushalt. Was also soll diese "Die Linke" Assoziation?


Was sich alles für zweifelhafte Personen und Gruppen hinter diesem Kampf gegen Rechts verstecken, war in eines der letzten JF sehr gut beschrieben. Da haben so einige ehemalige Politkommissare und SED Appartschiks ihr Auskommen gefunden, genauso wie Personen, die Stimmung gegen alles was national und konservativ ist machen. Obwohl diese gar nichts mit DVU und NPD am Hut haben.


----------



## Icejester (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Wahl August 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kleine Stellungnahme meinerseits, warum ich das ausgewählt habe:
> Eine grunglegende Fehlinterpretation, aus die FDP hier imho wieder besseren Wissens Kapital schlagen will, ist die Gleichstellung von Gesetzen mit Verboten. Das ist schlichtweg falsch, bestenfalls eine Eigenart einiger Politiker, die sich unabhängig von der Gesamtzahl der Gesetze ändern ließe. Gesetze können genauso gut Dinge erlauben. Ihre Funktion besteht darin, festzulegen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. "Weniger Gesetze" sorgt nicht dafür, dass mehr erlaubt ist. Es führt dazu, dass unklar ist, was erlaubt ist. In einer eng vernetzten Gesellschaft wie der unseren gibt es aber nur sehr beschränkt Freiräume, in denen Willkür unproblematisch ist. In allen anderen bereichen führt ein Mangel an einer gesetzlichen Regelung über kurz oder lang (eher kurz) zu einem Gerichtstermin, in dem geklärt werden muss, welche von beiden Parteien recht hat.



Das stimmt so nicht. Nenne mir ein Gesetz, das nicht auf gewisse Weise den Handlunsspielraum irgendeines Menschen einschränkt. Ich gebe Dir zwar darin Recht, daß es gewisse Gesetze geben muß, aber gerade in den letzten zehn Jahren kann man eine Flut von Gesetzen erkennen, die aus einer handwerklichen Perspektive nur Flickschusterei sind, ihr Ziel oft nicht erreichen und deren Konsequenzen unzureichend bedacht wurden.

Kleine Faustregel als Tip: Die Qualität eines Gesetzes erkennt man an seiner Länge. Je länger und je mehr Ausnahmetatbestände, desto schlechter.



> Was die FDP mit ihrer Deregulierung da vorschlägt, führt somit nach und nach zu einem US-amerikanischen Justizsystem, in dem es vergleichsweise wenig Gesetze aber extrem viele Präzedenzfälle für die Lücken zwischen den Gesetzen zu beachten gilt. Was zwangsläufig dazu führt, dass "Recht bekommen" nur noch eine Frage des Wissenstandes/der Qualität und damit des Preises des Anwaltes ist.


Das ist unrichtig. Im Gegensatz zum englischen Raum haben wir ein kodifiziertes Recht und kein Fallrecht. Das ist ein wesentlicher, systemischer Unterschied und hat nichts mit der Menge der bestehenden Regelungen zu tun. Gute Anwälte kriegt man auch hierzulande oft nur für einen vereinbarten Stundensatz und nicht zu den Tarifen, die in der Gebührenordnung festgelegt sind.



> Das, was von vielen Leuten ("wir sind überreglementiert") gefordert und vermutlich in diese Zeilen des Wahlprogrammes reininterpretiert wird, ist eine Vereinfachung der Gesetze mit weniger Ausnahmefällen und allgemeinen Regeln, die für alle gleich gelten. Im Ergebniss also genau das Gegenteil dessen, was die FDP bewirbt.
> Am Beispiel Waffen:
> - derzeitige Lage: Man darf keine Waffen besitzen. Außer man ist in einem Waffenverein. Dann aber nur bestimmte. Und nur eine begrenzte Zahl. Die aber schwankt. Und man muss sie richtig lagern. Das kontrolliert aber keiner. Jäger dürfen auch Waffen haben. Aber andere. Und sie dürfen sie auch "draußen" verwenden. Genauso Polizisten, die sie aber auf Grundlage von anderen Gesetzen haben dürfen. Und ähnliche Modelle wie Sicherheitsdienste verwenden, die....
> - Prinzip der FDP, zugespitzt: " "
> ...


Teilweise richtig. Die derzeitige Situation hast Du zutreffend analysiert. Das liberale Prinzip beruht aber nicht auf Einzelfallentscheidungen, sondern auf einfacher zu durchschauenden und permissiveren Regeln. Es ist auch etwas hoch gegriffen anzunehmen, daß das Besitzrecht an einer Waffe nur durch einen Richter geklärt werden könnte. Es gibt Ämter, die das wesentlich einfacher, schneller und billiger entscheiden können.



> (Das Steuerrecht dürfte wesentlich bessere Beispiele liefern, ist aber weniger anschaulich  )


Ausgerechnet da ist die FDP schon seit Ewigkeiten für eine drastische Vereinfachung. Diese sollte in erster Linie daraus bestehen, daß Steuern konsequent gesenkt werden, dafür aber Ausnahmetatbestände, durch die die Steuerlast gedrückt werden kann, wegfallen. Sprich: Was Du zahlst, läßt sich relativ leicht von Deinem Einkommen ableiten. Du mußt keine umfangreiche Steuererklärung mit Fahrtkosten, Arbeitszimmern, Werbungskosten etc. abgeben. Für das, was Du deswegen nicht zurückbekommst, ist ja auch der ursprüngliche Steuersatz niedriger. Das würde natürlich viele Steuerberater in Not bringen, aber da habe ich ehrlich gesagt wenig Mitleid.



> Möchtest du auch, dass der hinter und der vor dir ganz nach eigenem gutdünken bestimmen dürfen, wie schnell sie mit dem Auto unterwegs sind?
> Und welchen Sicherheitsabstand sie dabei zu dir halten? (in Hinblick auf deine Sicherheit)


Auf jeden Fall!! Das fände ich phantastisch!



> Nur so als Denkanregung:
> Wir hängen zur Zeit an einem notdürftig bandagierten Ast, der -hätten Wirtschaft und Markt frei walten können- längst abgebrochen wäre und uns erschlagen hätte.
> Den Ausdruck "grüner Zweig" ist imho ohnehin ein Euphorismus, der nicht zu freien wirtschaftlichen Bestreben passen will.


Hätten Wirtschaft und Markt frei walten können, wäre es nie so weit gekommen. Staatliche Eingriffe in das Funktionieren des Marktes führen immer zu Ineffizienzen, die oftmals ohne Not große Kosten mit sich bringen. Da wird sinnlos Geld vernichtet.



> Man kanns auch seien lassen und mit Kriminalität und ggf. Aufständen leben.
> Die Frage ist, woraus diese Entwicklung resultiert und die Antwort ist in unserer heutigen Welt eigentlich sehr einfach, wenn man sich mal anguckt, was wirklich neue Werte schafft und wieviel Arbeitskraft es eigentlich noch braucht.


Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, was Du mir damit sagen willst.



> Ähh - nö. Schön wärs.
> Das Einkommen aus den Jobs wird angerechnet (d.h. ein Teil der zusätzlichen Einkünfte verschwindet in Form von HartzIV-Kürzungen wieder) und wer darauf keine Lust hat, kriegt als Strafe ebenfalls Kürzungen.


Du sitzt demselben Irrtum auf wie viele Hartz-IV-Empfänger, die mit derselben Argumentation solche Arbeiten ablehnen. Es ist schlichtweg unrichtig, daß dieses Einkommen in voller Höhe angerechnet wird. Ein Zusatzeinkommen wird erst ab einem bestimmten Sockelbetrag angerechnet. Wenn Du diesen Betrag (ich glaube, das sind momentan ca. 400 Euro), nicht überschreitest, wird davon kein einziger Cent auf das ALG II angerechnet. Ab dann wird das ALG II allerdings wirklich 1:1 gekürzt. Allerdings passiert dies völlig zurecht. Man muß bedenken, daß jemand, der so sein Arbeitslosengeld aufstockt, immerhin über mehr als 700 Euro Taschengeld im Monat verfügen kann. Die anderen Sozialleistungen wie Krankenversicherung über das Sozialamt, Wohngeld etc. werden ja nicht gekürzt. Es gibt viele Arbeitnehmer, die bei voller Arbeitszeit im Monat weniger zum Verballern haben, weil sie den ganzen Rest auch aus ihrem Gehalt zahlen müssen. Da fragt es sich dann wirklich, ob sich eine reguläre Arbeit überhaupt lohnt.



> Dieses Prinzip hat die DDR ~angewandt und ist daran zugrunde gegangen. Eine angemessen bezahlte Vollzeittätigkeit für alle ist nicht finanzierbar, jedenfalls nicht ohne massiv Geld bei den Spitzengehältern abzuzweigen - mit den bekannten Problematiken.


Die DDR ist mitnichten daran zugrunde gegangen. Sie stand schlicht vor dem Staatsbankrott. Aber daran sieht man auch sehr gut, wie schwerwiegende Folgen eine übermäßige Einmischung der Politik in den Markt haben kann.

Optimalerweise soll Vollzeittätigkeit ja auch keine sozialistische Beschäftigungstherapie sein, sondern auf effiziente Art Werte schaffen.

Außerdem: Definiere "angemessen bezahlt". Wer eine relativ einfache und unqualifizierte Tätigkeit verrichtet, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er weniger erhält als jemand, der hochspezialisierte Kenntnisse für seine Arbeit benötigt. Das ist einfach eine Frage von Angebot und Nachfrage. Einfache Arbeiten kann jeder verrichten. Deswegen wird wenig dafür gezahlt. Komplizierte können eben von vergleichsweise weniger Leute erledigt werden. Darum bekommen sie ein höheres Gehalt. Und das ist nur gerecht.



> (Oder schlägst du Sklavenarbeit vor, minimale Exitenzsicherung für umfangreiche Tätigkeit? Für einen erheblichen Teil der Bevölkerung, denn wenn du die Leute auch nur ein bißchen sinnvoll beschäftigen willst, dürften noch einige Millionen konventioneller Arbeitsplätze wegfallen)


Es gibt genug Tätigkeiten, die sich die öffentliche Hand zu normalen Tarifen nicht leisten kann und deswegen auch nicht leistet. Dadurch muß kein einziger regulärer Arbeitsplatz wegfallen.



> Ich mach den Thread hier jetzt zu, die Posts, die zur gerade angestoßenen Diskussion gehören, verschiebe ich dann aber in den September-Wahlthread, sobald ich ihn erstellt habt.
> Bis in ein paar Minuten


Danke, daß Du mein Post mitgenommen hast.


----------



## DaStash (1. September 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Dies waren Forderungen / Vorschlaege, die von Einzelnen vorgetragen und von Dir / Euch umgehend in den Rang eines Beweises fuer die bevorstehende / bereits begonnene *Errichtung eines Ueberwachungsstaates* erhoben wurden.
> 
> Klick, Klick und Klick.


Wo habe ich was von Einrichtung eines Überwachungsstaates geschrieben? Hilf mir bitte weiter.

MfG



17&4 schrieb:


> Es war eine klare und eindeutige Antwort auf das von dir vorgebrachte.


 Der Zug ist wohl an mir vorbeigefahren...


> An Aufarbeitung des Ganzen ist man bis heute nicht interessiert.
> JUNGE FREIHEIT - Wochenzeitung aus Berlin: Linkspartei greift CDU-Politiker an


Also hier geht eine eindeutige Distanzierung zu den Krawallen hervor.
Berlin: Linke lehnt Verantwortung für Mai-Krawalle ab - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE


> Hier geht es um die Zusammenarbeit mit einer eindeutig linksextremistischen Partei. Was daran nicht verfassungsfeindlich sein soll, zeigst du mir doch jetzt mal bitte auf.


 Nö, warum soll ich eine Unschuld beweisen. Dachte immer das wäre anders rum??!! 
Sehen wir es mal so. Wäre die Partei verfassungsfeindlich, dann wäre sie nicht zugelassen, sondern verboten.


> Wohl eher zu wenig politische Bildung über die Linkspartei und ihre Verbindungen in das linksextreme Mileu.


 Typisch konservative Scheuklappensicht.... sorry


> Was sich alles für zweifelhafte Personen und Gruppen hinter diesem Kampf gegen Rechts verstecken, war in eines der letzten JF sehr gut beschrieben. Da haben so einige ehemalige Politkommissare und SED Appartschiks ihr Auskommen gefunden, genauso wie Personen, die Stimmung gegen alles was national und konservativ ist machen. Obwohl diese gar nichts mit DVU und NPD am Hut haben.


Es gibt ein Budget für beide Arten des Extremismus und dessen Bekämpfung, sowohl auf Landes als auch auf Bundesebene. Wie und wo genau sollen denn die Unterschiede sein, dass du eine einseitige Abhandlung der Extremismusformen siehst?

MfG


----------



## JePe (1. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wo habe ich was von Einrichtung eines Überwachungsstaates geschrieben? Hilf mir bitte weiter.



Das tue ich gern:



DaStash schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Bis jetzt sieht alles danach aus, dass sich unsere Befürchtungen bewahrheiten und Deutschland einen weiteren Schritt Richtung Überwachungsstaat macht.



EDIT: Darf ich nun, da ich bereits wieder etliche Gegenfragen erwidert habe, um Beantwortung meiner Frage bitten? Du erinnerst Dich vielleicht - warum extreme Positionen und Geschichtsfaelschung a la Modrow, Wagenknecht & Co. "Einzelmeinungen" sind, die nicht generalisiert und auf die Partei abgebildet werden duerften, in "Deinem" Thread aber andere Preise zu gelten scheinen? Siehe auch meine Links. Ehe Du gleich die naechste Nebelkerze zuendest und nach Beispielen fragst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. September 2009)

@daStash: probiers mal mit "ändern" ;9



Bucklew schrieb:


> Lustig, dass immer wieder auf die Linken eingeprügelt wird, weil diese sich zum Teil aus Mitgliedern der ehemaligen DDR-Parteien zusammensetzen. Dabei gilt das für die CDU und FDP genauso, die CDU schluckte die Ost-CDU und die DBD, während die FDP sich die Parteien LDPD und NDPD einverleibte. Die einzigen Parteien ohne eine Ost-Grundstock sind SPD und Grüne (und Piraten ).



Die Grünen hatten zwar in der DDR keine Gegenstück auf Partei-Niveau, aber sehr wohl organisierte Gruppen, so dass es kurz nach der Wende zum "Bündniss 90" kommen konnte.
Der wichtigere Unterschied aber: Mit Ausnahme der Linken hat keine der Parteien eine Tradition, die auf eine DDR-Regierungsmehrheit zurückgeht.
(wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob hochrangige Persönlichkeiten aus anderen DDR-Parteien soviel systemfeindlicher gewesen sein können...)




Icejester schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Nenne mir ein Gesetz, das nicht auf gewisse Weise den Handlunsspielraum irgendeines Menschen einschränkt. Ich gebe Dir zwar darin Recht, daß es gewisse Gesetze geben muß, aber gerade in den letzten zehn Jahren kann man eine Flut von Gesetzen erkennen, die aus einer handwerklichen Perspektive nur Flickschusterei sind, ihr Ziel oft nicht erreichen und deren Konsequenzen unzureichend bedacht wurden.



Da lassen sich auch genug ältere Beispiele finden, wenn man ein bißchen zurückblättert.
Und natürlich sind die meisten Gesetze restriktiv.
Aber: Soll man sie deswegen verbieten? Oder soll mans besser macht?
Die FDP fordert explizit weniger Gesetze. Sie fordert nicht explizit durchdachtere Gesetze oder kompromissärmere Gesetze oder... .
Man kann zwar hoffen, dass sie das auch meint - aber erstmal zählt, was sie sagt. Und da gibts die klare Ansage "weniger".




> Das ist unrichtig. Im Gegensatz zum englischen Raum haben wir ein kodifiziertes Recht und kein Fallrecht. Das ist ein wesentlicher, systemischer Unterschied und hat nichts mit der Menge der bestehenden Regelungen zu tun.



Wenn ich in meinen gesetzlichen Regelungen Lücken habe und mich auch weigere, diese zu schließen, können wir dieses System aber nicht aufrechterhalten. Wenn heutzutage die rechtslage unklar ist, weil Gesetze fehlen, dann geht ein Aufruf an die Regierung, welche zu schaffen.
Die FDP will aber nicht schaffen, sondern abschaffen - das wird Ändeurngen in der Justiz zur Folge haben müssen oder es endet direkt in (Teil-)Anarchie.



> Teilweise richtig. Die derzeitige Situation hast Du zutreffend analysiert. Das liberale Prinzip beruht aber nicht auf Einzelfallentscheidungen, sondern auf einfacher zu durchschauenden und permissiveren Regeln. Es ist auch etwas hoch gegriffen anzunehmen, daß das Besitzrecht an einer Waffe nur durch einen Richter geklärt werden könnte. Es gibt Ämter, die das wesentlich einfacher, schneller und billiger entscheiden können.



Ämter dürfen aber nichts entscheiden, sie dürfen nur Entscheidungen, die durch Gesetze vorgegeben sind, durchsetzen/weitergeben. Kein Gesetz - keine einfache Regelung.
Zumindest solange nicht, wie der zu (Maß)Regelnde eine handfeste Lösung verlangt.



> Ausgerechnet da ist die FDP schon seit Ewigkeiten für eine drastische Vereinfachung. Diese sollte in erster Linie daraus bestehen, daß Steuern konsequent gesenkt werden,



...primär am oberen Ende... 



> dafür aber Ausnahmetatbestände, durch die die Steuerlast gedrückt werden kann, wegfallen.



Für letzteres sollte sich dann bequem eine Ampelkoalition finden. Ohne SPD.

Fordern ist an der Stelle einfach, aber irgendwie setzt es keiner um - denn es wird sehr aufwändig, es verärgert sehr viele Leute (=Wähler) und es sorgt auch für sehr viele Verschiebungen in der Steuerlast.




> Auf jeden Fall!! Das fände ich phantastisch!



Als ich für meinen Teil finde es nicht gut, mich zwischen einem (mit vollem Recht) 30 fahrendem Rentner und einem (mit vollem Recht) 250-fahren-wollenden-und-5cm-Abstand-als-ausreichend-erachtenden Chayenne wiederzufinden.
Aber wenn es dir gefällt, dass jeder machen darf, was er will...



> Hätten Wirtschaft und Markt frei walten können, wäre es nie so weit gekommen. Staatliche Eingriffe in das Funktionieren des Marktes führen immer zu Ineffizienzen, die oftmals ohne Not große Kosten mit sich bringen. Da wird sinnlos Geld vernichtet.



Frage: An welcher Stelle wurde die aktuelle Krise deiner Meinung nach nur dank staatlicher Regulierung/Einmischung ermöglicht?



> Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, was Du mir damit sagen willst.



Damit will ich sagen, dass massive soziale Unterschiede zu Gewalt führen und dass eine fehlende Grundsicherung notfalls durch kriminelle Aktivitäten ersetzt wird.
Wer nichts zu verlieren hat, hat auch keine Hemmungen - und wer keine perspektive hat, kann es auch mal mit Einbrüchen oder Raubmorden versuchen.

Unser Sozialsystem wurde bekanntermaßen nicht aus humanistischer Überzeugung eingeführt, sondern um den sozialen Frieden zu sichern.




> Die DDR ist mitnichten daran zugrunde gegangen. Sie stand schlicht vor dem Staatsbankrott.



Äh - genau. Und nicht zuletzt, weil sie jedem einen Vollzeitjob finanziert hat. 



> Optimalerweise soll Vollzeittätigkeit ja auch keine sozialistische Beschäftigungstherapie sein, sondern auf effiziente Art Werte schaffen.



Wie schafft man denn Werte, nur mit Arbeitskräften?
Niedrigqualifizierten zudem?

Werte kann man im primären Sektor und in der Forschung schaffen. In der Weiterverarbeitung kann man vielleicht noch Werte steigern - das setzt dann aber schon vorraus, dass es Käufer gibt und die sind zur Zeit Mangelware.
Im Diensleistungssektor kann man Werte nur verwalten und verschieben.



> Außerdem: Definiere "angemessen bezahlt". Wer eine relativ einfache und unqualifizierte Tätigkeit verrichtet, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er weniger erhält als jemand, der hochspezialisierte Kenntnisse für seine Arbeit benötigt. Das ist einfach eine Frage von Angebot und Nachfrage. Einfache Arbeiten kann jeder verrichten. Deswegen wird wenig dafür gezahlt. Komplizierte können eben von vergleichsweise weniger Leute erledigt werden. Darum bekommen sie ein höheres Gehalt. Und das ist nur gerecht.



harte Defintion: Derjenige muss mit dieser Arbeit so zufrieden sein, dass z.B. ein Abdriften in die Kriminalität eine klare Verschlechterung wäre.
Darüber hinaus könnte man noch ein bißchen Menschlichkeit einfließen lassen...



> Es gibt genug Tätigkeiten, die sich die öffentliche Hand zu normalen Tarifen nicht leisten kann und deswegen auch nicht leistet. Dadurch muß kein einziger regulärer Arbeitsplatz wegfallen.



Es gibt genug Tätigkeiten für ca. 5 Millionen Menschen, allein in Deutschland?
Dauerhaft?
Ohne spezielle Qualifizierung?
Da bin ich aber mal gespannt.


----------



## JePe (1. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der wichtigere Unterschied aber: Mit Ausnahme der Linken hat keine der Parteien eine Tradition, die auf eine DDR-Regierungsmehrheit zurückgeht.
> (wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob hochrangige Persönlichkeiten aus anderen DDR-Parteien soviel systemfeindlicher gewesen sein können...)



Der Unterschied liegt im glaubhaften Bruch mit der Vergangenheit. Wenn eine Frau Merkel aus opportunistischen Gruenden einen Allerweltstitel in der FDJ hatte, ist das eins. Wenn ein Herr Modrow, Mitglied im Aeltestenrat der LINKEn, es bis an die Spitze des SED-Apparates geschafft, dadurch Privilegien genossen hat und heute noch Auswuechse dieses Systems leugnet, ist das etwas *vollkommen* anderes.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die FDP fordert explizit weniger Gesetze. Sie fordert nicht explizit durchdachtere Gesetze oder kompromissärmere Gesetze oder...



Weniger, aber bessere Gesetze. So nachzulesen in Deinem eigenen Zitat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn heutzutage die rechtslage unklar ist, weil Gesetze fehlen, dann geht ein Aufruf an die Regierung, welche zu schaffen.



Wenn sie nun aber unklar ist, weil manche Gesetze noch aus der Bismarckzeit stammen, sukzessive angepasst (besser: aufgeblaeht und verschlimmbessert) wurden? Mehr Gesetze schaffen nicht automatisch mehr Klarheit oder Rechtssicherheit. Im Zweifel verkomplizieren sie die Situation nur. Weniger, aber bessere Gesetze (sic!) waeren hier gefragt. Und zwar zuvorderst im Fiskalbereich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage: An welcher Stelle wurde die aktuelle Krise deiner Meinung nach nur dank staatlicher Regulierung/Einmischung ermöglicht?



Ausgerechnet die poese FDP fordert als Lehre daraus ja auch die Ueberpruefung und ggf. Anpassung von Gesetzen sowie effizientere Kontrollmechanismen. Also eben gerade keine Deregulierung, sondern wirksame und zweckgerichtete Regulierung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit will ich sagen, dass massive soziale Unterschiede zu Gewalt führen und dass eine fehlende Grundsicherung notfalls durch kriminelle Aktivitäten ersetzt wird.



Ich bezweifle, dass Herr Zumwinkel aus Angst vor dem Hungertode Steuern hinterzogen hat. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass  die FDP dem das Buergergeld und ein einfaches Steuersystem entgegenhaelt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> harte Defintion: Derjenige muss mit dieser Arbeit so zufrieden sein, dass z.B. ein Abdriften in die Kriminalität eine klare Verschlechterung wäre.



Im Falle von Herrn Zumwinkel muessen wir demnach die Managergehaelter massiv erhoehen ... ?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - genau. Und nicht zuletzt, weil sie jedem einen Vollzeitjob finanziert hat.



"Workfare" hat nichts mit "Vollzeitjobs" zu tun, sondern mit der aktiven Teilhabe am Gemeinwesen. Und wenn man mal fuer einen Augenblick die Scheuklappen abnimmt, ist daran eigentlich auch nichts verwerfliches?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2009)

wie immer....

Piraten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet die poese FDP fordert als Lehre daraus ja auch die Ueberpruefung und ggf. Anpassung von Gesetzen sowie effizientere Kontrollmechanismen. Also eben gerade keine Deregulierung, sondern wirksame und zweckgerichtete Regulierung.



Sie fordert Wettbewerb.
Wettbewerb beinhaltet, dass der schwächere Unterliegt und dass der Stärkere seine Stärken voll ausspielen kann. Wettbewerb und Liberalität beinhaltet auch, dass jeder SEINE Ziele frei verfolgen kann.
Letztere beide Mechanismen haben uns in die Krise geführt, ersterer Mechanismus konnte gerade noch abgewendet werden.

Solange die FDP die zugrundelegenden Prinzipien weiterhin hochhält und an erster Stelle nennt und unterstützt, sind unklare Andeutungen weiter hinten für mich bloße Lippenbekenntnisse. Ziel muss für die FDP ausdrücklich "an den Finanzmärkten ein funktionsfähiger Wettbewerb sein" (was das heißt: siehe oben). Wer das nach den Erfahrungen der letzten Monate fordert, an Stelle von z.B. "stabilen Bedingungen", hat imho die Zeichen der Zeit verkannt.

Als Gegenmaßnahme kommt dann auch nur ein "vernetzen", "überprüfen" und "verbessern" der Bankenaufsichten - sorgfältige Fehleranalyse und klare Vorgaben sind was anderes. Über den Rückzug des Staates (und damit dem Verlust möglicher Einflussnahmemöglichkeiten) hat man dagegen sehr viel mehr zu sagen...

(jup, ich weiß, dass danach noch ein paar Absätze zu Managern und der Organisation von Aktiengesellschaften folgen. Zu dingen also, die sogar deutlich weiter links mit imho guten Recht den Unternehmen selbst überlassen werden und die mit Bundespolitik ebensowenig etwas zu tun haben, wie mit freien Märkten oder Liberalismus)



> Ich bezweifle, dass Herr Zumwinkel aus Angst vor dem Hungertode Steuern hinterzogen hat. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass  die FDP dem das Buergergeld und ein einfaches Steuersystem entgegenhaelt.
> 
> Im Falle von Herrn Zumwinkel muessen wir demnach die Managergehaelter massiv erhoehen ... ?



 Darf man fragen, wovon bzw. wem du sprichst? Der einzige mir dem Namen nach bekannte "Herr Zumwinkel" war, nach letztem Stand der Dinge, kein typischer Vertreter der untersten, auf Sozialleistungen zwingend angewiesenen Gesellschaftsschicht, über die ich mich mit Icejester unterhalte.



> "Workfare" hat nichts mit "Vollzeitjobs" zu tun, sondern mit der aktiven Teilhabe am Gemeinwesen. Und wenn man mal fuer einen Augenblick die Scheuklappen abnimmt, ist daran eigentlich auch nichts verwerfliches?



Mir ist keine allgemein festglegte Definition des Begriffes geläufig. Hier in der Diskussion wurde ausdrücklich für Vollzeittätigkeiten eingeführt, die vom Staat organisiert werden und für die der Arbeitende im Gegenzug eine Grundsicherung von gerade diskutierter Höhe erhalten soll.

Wenn du was anderes darunter verstehst, kannst du das gerne als neuen Aspekt einbringen, aber erfinde keine Wiedersprüche, wo keine sind.


----------



## DaStash (2. September 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Darf ich nun, da ich bereits wieder etliche Gegenfragen erwidert habe, um Beantwortung meiner Frage bitten? Du erinnerst Dich vielleicht - warum extreme Positionen und Geschichtsfaelschung a la Modrow, Wagenknecht & Co. "Einzelmeinungen" sind, die nicht generalisiert und auf die Partei abgebildet werden duerften, in "Deinem" Thread aber andere Preise zu gelten scheinen? Siehe auch meine Links. Ehe Du gleich die naechste Nebelkerze zuendest und nach Beispielen fragst.


Die Frage hatte ich bereits beantwortet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @daStash: probiers mal mit "ändern" ;9


Mach ich ja normaler Weise. Man möge mir den Fauxpas verzeihen.
p.s.: Ihr seids aber auch reguros. 


MfG


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2009)

[x] Piraten beim Bundestag(ja ich bin jetzt auch Pirat) und
[x] SPD im Landtag Brandenburg(in Form von Matze Platzeck!)


----------



## JePe (2. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die Frage hatte ich bereits beantwortet.



Noe, hast Du nicht. Du hast irgendetwas von Abstimmungen im Bundestag erzaehlt. Ich erinnere mich aber an keine Abstimmungen im Bundestag ueber die Ausweitung des Zugangserschwerungsgesetzes und seiner Moeglichkeiten auf Dieses oder Jenes, wie von Dir in meinen Links suggeriert / behauptet. Aber vermutlich hast Du das gar nicht. Die Errichtung eines Ueberwachungsstaates hast Du ja auch nicht herbeigeredet. Partieller Gedaechtnisverlust ist seit jeher eine chronische Krankheit der LINKEn.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Der Zug ist wohl an mir vorbeigefahren...


Die Aufrufe zum "Aufbau des Sozialismus", zur "Veränderung der Eigentums- und Herrschaftsverhältnisse"(also Enteignung) sowie das stellen der "Systemfrage"(was nichts anderes heißt als unser jetziges System durch den DDR Sozialismus zu ersetzen, das ganze nur mit einem neuen Anstrich) scheinen demnach auch an dir vorbeigegangen zu sein.
Auch würde, wenn es nach ihr ginge, das Eigentum welches von Autonomen und anderen linken Spinnerten "besetzt" wurde, nicht zur Not mittels Einsatz der Polizei wieder dem eigentlichen Eigentümer überführt und zugänglich gemacht werden. In Berlin steht da ja ein Paradebeispiel von.



> Also hier geht eine eindeutige Distanzierung zu den Krawallen hervor.
> Berlin: Linke lehnt Verantwortung für Mai-Krawalle ab - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE


Kommt besonderst glaubwürdig, wenn in der Partei Gruppen finanziell gefördert werden, welche beste Konkakte zum Schwarzen Block unterhalten und Leute aus eben diesen Gruppen sogar noch höhere bis hohe Posten einnehmen.
Auch interessant in diesem Bezug eine Äusserung, welche die Linke Bundestagsabgeordnete Nele Hirsch am 20.06.2006 in der linksextremen Wochenzeitung "junge Welt" von sich gegeben hat:


> Die Studierenden sind offensiver und es werden radikalere Protestformen gewählt. …
> Anstatt nur Podiumsdiskussionen zu organisieren und zu Demonstrationen aufzurufen, *blockieren sie Autobahnen und besetzen Gebäude. Ich begrüße diese Proteste*





> Nö, warum soll ich eine Unschuld beweisen. Dachte immer das wäre anders rum??!!


Für dich ist die DKP also nicht linksextrem und du bestreitest das die Linkspartei mit ihr Zusammenarbeitet sowie selbst eindeutig linksextreme Personen in ihren Gremien, Ausschüssen und Vorstand hat?



> Sehen wir es mal so. Wäre die Partei verfassungsfeindlich, dann wäre sie nicht zugelassen, sondern verboten.


Gewisse Gruppierungen innerhalb der Partei gelten als verfassungsfeindlich und mit dem Grundgesetz nicht vereinbar. 
Aber wahrscheinlich steckt für dich, wie für so einige aus der Linkspartei, der Verfassungsschutz selber tief im "braunen Sumpf".



> Typisch konservative Scheuklappensicht.... sorry


Im Gegensatz zur Linkspartei rufen sie nicht zu Aktionen gegen die Bundeswehr auf, die im Endeffekt mit Sachschäden an deren Eigentum sowie Übergriffe gegen BW-Angehörige enden und fordern keine Abschaffung der Nation sondern zu Recht die Bewahrung dieser.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. September 2009)

[x] grün, wie immer


----------



## Bardolf (2. September 2009)

@ 17&4
Karl Marx "Das Kapital" einfach mal durchlesen.


----------



## Icejester (2. September 2009)

Und dann entsprechende Literatur hinzuziehen, die erklärt, warum das hoffnungslos überholt ist und nicht funktionieren *kann*.


----------



## Justin Bieber (2. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Und dann entsprechende Literatur hinzuziehen, die erklärt, warum das hoffnungslos überholt ist und nicht funktionieren *kann*.




genau so siehts aus


ich mache es wie horst schlämmer und gründe meine eigene partei

die WTF-Partei

das wahlprogramm: What the f***


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich steckt für dich, wie für so einige aus der Linkspartei, der Verfassungsschutz selber tief im "braunen Sumpf".



Ich dachte immer, der braune Sumpf steckt im Verfassungsschutz bzw. arbeitet zum Großteil für den 



> Im Gegensatz zur Linkspartei rufen sie nicht zu Aktionen gegen die Bundeswehr auf, die im Endeffekt mit Sachschäden an deren Eigentum sowie Übergriffe gegen BW-Angehörige enden



Irgendwie setzt mein Vorstellungsvermögen bei dem Versuch aus, mir Übergriffe von Pazifisten auf Soldaten vorzustellen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und dann entsprechende Literatur hinzuziehen, die erklärt, warum das hoffnungslos überholt ist und nicht funktionieren *kann*.



Wer Literatur dafür braucht, die Änderung der historischen Ausgangslage zu bemerken, der sollte vielleicht lieber beim Fernsehen bleiben.
Wer denkt, eine Veränderung der Ausgangslage macht irgend einen Unterschied in Bezug auf die Eigenschaften des Endzustandes (ohne an dieser Stelle zu bewerten, ob diese gut oder schlecht sind), imho auch.


----------



## JePe (2. September 2009)

Wenn sich die Ausgangslage geaendert hat, wie kann dann das alte Rezept noch passen ... ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2009)

Hat das Rezept denn jemals gepasst?
Imho nein.
Die einzig interessante Frage ist, ob einem das Gericht schmecke würde oder nicht. Dann kann man sich Gedanken übers Kochen machen - oder anderen den Zugang zu den Zutaten verwehren. Wer das Ziel nach dem vorgeschlagenen Weg beurteilen will, kann auch gleich dabei bleiben, die DDR als Beispiel für Kommunismus zu verwenden.


----------



## Chucky1978 (2. September 2009)

[*] Enthaltung/gehe nicht wählen

und wenn man mich zwingen würde FDP... bei der Piratenpartei bin ich zu skeptisch


----------



## DaStash (3. September 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Noe, hast Du nicht. Du hast irgendetwas von Abstimmungen im Bundestag erzaehlt. Ich erinnere mich aber an keine Abstimmungen im Bundestag ueber die Ausweitung des Zugangserschwerungsgesetzes und seiner Moeglichkeiten auf Dieses oder Jenes, wie von Dir in meinen Links suggeriert / behauptet. Aber vermutlich hast Du das gar nicht. Die Errichtung eines Ueberwachungsstaates hast Du ja auch nicht herbeigeredet. Partieller Gedaechtnisverlust ist seit jeher eine chronische Krankheit der LINKEn.


Hier ein Beispiel für ein Statement eines führenden SPitzenpolitikers der CDU, WOlfgang Bosbach, der explizit nicht ausschliesst, dass das Thema ausgeweitet wird.
Zitat Wolfgang Bosbach:
„Ich halte es für richtig, sich *erstmal* nur mit dem Thema Kinderpornografie zu befassen, damit die öffentliche Debatte nicht in eine Schieflage gerät.“

SO. Ansonsten können wir ja das Thema in dem dementsprechenden Thread weiterführen.



17&4 schrieb:


> Die Aufrufe zum "Aufbau des Sozialismus", zur "Veränderung der Eigentums- und Herrschaftsverhältnisse"(also Enteignung) sowie das stellen der "Systemfrage"(was nichts anderes heißt als unser jetziges System durch den DDR Sozialismus zu ersetzen, das ganze nur mit einem neuen Anstrich) scheinen demnach auch an dir vorbeigegangen zu sein.


Das ist aber deine Interpretation der Aussagen und hat "nichts" mit dem offiziellem Parteiprogramm/Wahlprogramm zu tun und dessen thematische Umsetzung


> Auch würde, wenn es nach ihr ginge, das Eigentum welches von Autonomen und anderen linken Spinnerten "besetzt" wurde, nicht zur Not mittels Einsatz der Polizei wieder dem eigentlichen Eigentümer überführt und zugänglich gemacht werden. In Berlin steht da ja ein Paradebeispiel von.


 Nur eine Meinung von vielen, wie es normal ist in einer Demokratie. So lange es sich um kein Beschluss handelt oder von einem "führenden" Parteimitglied, der/die sich im Namen der Partei dazu äußert, als Parteiziel formuliert wird, bleibt es eine Einzelaussage.


> Kommt besonderst glaubwürdig, wenn in der Partei Gruppen finanziell gefördert werden, welche beste Konkakte zum Schwarzen Block unterhalten und Leute aus eben diesen Gruppen sogar noch höhere bis hohe Posten einnehmen.


 Welche Führungspositionen halte denn genau Kontakte zum "schwarzem Block"?


> Auch interessant in diesem Bezug eine Äusserung, welche die Linke Bundestagsabgeordnete Nele Hirsch am 20.06.2006 in der linksextremen Wochenzeitung "junge Welt" von sich gegeben hat:


Meinst du den Föderalismuskompromiss im Bildungsbereich?


> Für dich ist die DKP also nicht linksextrem und du bestreitest das die Linkspartei mit ihr Zusammenarbeitet sowie selbst eindeutig linksextreme Personen in ihren Gremien, Ausschüssen und Vorstand hat?


 Ein stark linksgeprägter Flügel ist dennoch nicht zwangsläufig  verfassungfeindlich.


> Gewisse Gruppierungen innerhalb der Partei gelten als verfassungsfeindlich und mit dem Grundgesetz nicht vereinbar.
> Aber wahrscheinlich steckt für dich, wie für so einige aus der Linkspartei, der Verfassungsschutz selber tief im "braunen Sumpf".


 1.) Nicht in jedem Bundesland und 2.) Siehe Ruyvens Kommentar. 


> Im Gegensatz zur Linkspartei rufen sie nicht zu Aktionen gegen die Bundeswehr auf, die im Endeffekt mit Sachschäden an deren Eigentum sowie Übergriffe gegen BW-Angehörige enden und fordern keine Abschaffung der Nation sondern zu Recht die Bewahrung dieser.


Aha, die Linkspartei ruft also "offiziell" zu gewaltätigen Demonstrationen auf?? Link?

p.s.: Die Linkspartei/ ehem. PDS wird seid knapp 20 Jahren demokratisch gewählt. Es ist von daher nicht notwändig in ständig alte "kalter Krieg" Maschen zu verfallen. Zielführend ist eine inhaltliche Debatte und dieser gehen die konservativen Parteien partout aus dem Weg. Großer Fehler, wie man bei den jetzigen Wahlergebnissen erkennen kann.

Des Weiteren möchte ich auf damals verweisen, als die Grünen in die politische Parteienlandschaft gestoßen sind. Da wurden die gleichen, oberflächigen "rote Socken" Kampagnen gefahren wie heute. Und wo stehen wir jetzt? Ich sag mal nur Hamburg als Anhaltspunkt. 

MfG


----------



## theLamer (3. September 2009)

@ Icejester 

genau aus den gründen die du genannt hast, wähle ich auch FDP...
Regulierung bedeutet Unfreiheit, was unglücklich macht  - so sehe ich das auch.

Obwohl ich auch nicht rauche usw...


----------



## Bardolf (3. September 2009)

@ Icejester / StormraidR

Leute, ich schrieb, dass man "Das Kapital" lesen sollte und nicht "Das kommunistische Manifest".
Euere Antworten reichen aus, um zu wissen, dass ihr beides nicht gelesen habt. Wahrscheinlich hat euere Meinung mit Vorurteilen aus Desinteresse zu tun.
Ist aber auch egal!

Und was das ganze Wahlbrummbumm soll. Wo steht denn geschrieben, das, wenn der Urnengang ansteht, man eine Partei wählen muss? Ich wähle alle!
Die ist doch geheim, da macht man eben EIN großes Kreuz! Über's ganze Blatt!
Würden das alle Nichtwähler machen, hätten wir 'ne Wahlbeteiligung von 100%.
Die dann vorliegende Prozentverteilung, auf die einzelnen Parteien, kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen.
Und was das geilste ist, niemand kann dir etwas erzählen - von wegen "wer nicht wählen geht, wählt rechts..."

Leute: das ist 'ne Maulschelle, die die so schnell nicht vergessen! Alle Parteien!


----------



## DaStash (3. September 2009)

@Wahl-Zwischenstand
Eine Koalition zwischen den Piraten und der FDP hört sich interessant an, wenn sich nicht die FDP ausschliesslich der CDU als Koalitionspartner verpflichtet fühlen würde. 

MfG


----------



## Bardolf (3. September 2009)

Schaut euch das mal an:

Bund der Steuerzahler - Aktuelles

Als diese Uhr noch nicht so schnell tickte, sahen die Wahlplakate genauso aus wie heute.
Man sollte mehr auf's kleingedruckte schauen, nicht auf die Pappen an den Straßenlaternen!


----------



## Bucklew (3. September 2009)

FDP und Piraten? Niemals. Die FDP ist eine Luftnummer, mit großen Sprüche und sobald sie mit der CDU koalieren werfen sie sämtliche Vorsätze über Bord. Absolut unwählbar, gerade nachdem wir doch jetzt SEHR eindeutig gemerkt haben, wozu zuviel liberales Gedankengut in der freien Marktwirtschaft führt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2009)

Bardolf schrieb:


> Und was das ganze Wahlbrummbumm soll. Wo steht denn geschrieben, das, wenn der Urnengang ansteht, man eine Partei wählen muss? Ich wähle alle!
> Die ist doch geheim, da macht man eben EIN großes Kreuz! Über's ganze Blatt!
> Würden das alle Nichtwähler machen, hätten wir 'ne Wahlbeteiligung von 100%.
> Die dann vorliegende Prozentverteilung, auf die einzelnen Parteien, kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen.
> ...



Äh - an der Sitzverteilung änderst du damit rein gar nichts. Der einzige Unterschied zum Nichtwählen besteht darin, dass du öffentlich klarstellst, das du ja eigentlich gerne ne Partei wählen würdest, wenn man dir denn eine vorsetzt, die von sich aus genau so ist, wie du sie gern hättest.



Bardolf schrieb:


> Schaut euch das mal an:



*mit*
Es lebe der Populismus.
Wieviel Staatsschulden wir wohl mit einem Schlag abbauen, wenn die Politiker ihre Altersvorsoge selbstzahlen müssen?



Bucklew schrieb:


> FDP und Piraten? Niemals. Die FDP ist eine Luftnummer, mit großen Sprüche und sobald sie mit der CDU koalieren werfen sie sämtliche Vorsätze über Bord.



Also ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass Schwarz/Gelb einige Erleichterungen für Unternehmen schaffen wird. Auch eine weitere Kostenverlagerung von der Kasse zum Patienten kann ich mir gut vorstellen und Fans nicht zukunftsfähiger Energiekonzepte sind auch beide Parteien.


----------



## Lindt (3. September 2009)

[x] Die Grünen


----------



## Lubi7 (3. September 2009)

Nicht schlecht, die Unfragewerte gleichen fast 1:1 von denen bei 3DCenter 3DCenter Forum - Bundestagswahl - Wen würdet ihr wählen? - Seite 27

Ich wähle Piraten, die Erstimme kriegt die Linke.

An alle die glauben das sie tatsächlich die FDP wählen müssen, Volker Pispers Teil6:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbo9EQl85Qw&feature=channel


----------



## Nuklon (4. September 2009)

Die haben dort aber relativ wenig Angst vor einem falschen Ergebnis und nehmen alle in den Parlamenten vertretenen +kleine Parteien auf. Demokratie muss auch undemokratische Elemente aushalten können. Wenn nicht werden sie im Dunkeln wachsen, was noch schlimmer ist.


----------



## Icejester (5. September 2009)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> An alle die glauben das sie tatsächlich die FDP wählen müssen, Volker Pispers Teil6:  YouTube - Volker Pispers Bis Neulich #AKTUELLSTE VERSION# Teil 6



Danke, nein. Bei Pispers' schmieriger Selbstgefälligkeit, Pseudo-Intellektualität und arroganter Überheblichkeit kommt's mir regelmäßig hoch.



Bardolf schrieb:


> @ Icejester / StormraidR
> 
> Leute, ich schrieb, dass man "Das Kapital" lesen sollte und nicht "Das kommunistische Manifest".
> Euere Antworten reichen aus, um zu wissen, dass ihr beides nicht gelesen habt. Wahrscheinlich hat euere Meinung mit Vorurteilen aus Desinteresse zu tun.
> Ist aber auch egal!



 Was Du nicht alles weißt! Gut, daß ich hier eine nette Marx-Gesamtausgabe neben mir im Regal stehen habe, in die ich natürlich noch nie reingeschaut habe. Ich kaufe Bücher ja immer nur, um sie als Staubfänger ins Regal zu stellen.


----------



## Bucklew (5. September 2009)

Lubi7 schrieb:


> An alle die glauben das sie tatsächlich die FDP wählen müssen, Volker Pispers Teil6:  YouTube - Volker Pispers Bis Neulich #AKTUELLSTE VERSION# Teil 6


Der Pispers ist immer wieder geil


----------



## Lindt (5. September 2009)

Zufällig heute morgen jemand Family Guy auf Prosieben geguckt? Ich fand die Szene mit dem Bürgermeisterwahlkampf sehr treffend.....


----------



## Player007 (6. September 2009)

[x] Die Grünen


----------



## Bardolf (8. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - an der Sitzverteilung änderst du damit rein gar nichts. Der einzige Unterschied zum Nichtwählen besteht darin, dass du öffentlich klarstellst, das du ja eigentlich gerne ne Partei wählen würdest, wenn man dir denn eine vorsetzt, die von sich aus genau so ist, wie du sie gern hättest.



Ganz so ist es nicht. 
Bei der derzeitigen Wahlbeteiligung, ist es kein Wunder, dass die Parteien auf solche Zahlen kommen.
Bei einer Wahlbeteiligung von 100% hätten Parteien wie NPD, DVU, Pep... reichlich Probleme die 1%-Hürde zu schaffen.
Auch größere Parteien blieben davon nicht verschont.
Es geht darum, endlich einmal Zeichen zu setzen.

Und das letzte was ich will ist, dass ich 'ne Partei vorgesetzt haben will.
Wenn ich was verändern will, muss ich meinen Sch... allein in die Hand nehmen(was ich hiermit auf meine Art tue) 
Die Leute haben, meines erachtens nach, vergessen Fragen zu stellen.
Einfach mal Fragen und nicht nur Wahlplakate/Zeitung lesen, Nachrichten schauen. Das ist zwar wichtig, reicht aber bei weitem nicht aus, sich ein Gesamtbild machen zu können.
Medien dienen der Meinungsbildung. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: wer beherrscht die Medien?


----------



## insekt (8. September 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Prozentwerte anhand der abgegebenen Stimmen berechnet werden, sondern eher anhand der gültigen Stimmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2009)

Genau das ist der Fall.
Und dass rechte Parteien bei geringerer Beteiligung höhere Anteile haben, liegt auch nur daran, dass die ihre Anhänger i.d.R. recht gut mobilisiert bekommen, wärend die (potentiellen) Nichtwähler dann bei den großen Parteien fehlen. Wählen mehr (gültig!), steigen die Anteile der etablierten Parteien also tendenziell, von Denkzettel kann auch da keine Rede sein.


----------



## Skaos (8. September 2009)

hier nochma ganz genau für alle zum Nachlesen was mit ungültigen Stimmen passiert und wie sie gezählt werden:
Ungültig wählen/sich der Stimme enthalten


----------



## Nuklon (8. September 2009)

Um mal aus Sicht der Politiker zu sehen.

Nicht wählen = keine Lust
ungültig wählen = man sieht keine Alternative

Diesen feinen Unterschied sollte man bei der Diskussion beachten


----------



## Icejester (8. September 2009)

Oder:

nicht wählen = keine Lust
ungültig wählen = zu dumm, um den Schein auszufüllen

Es ist natürlich schwierig, darüber Erkenntnisse zu gewinnen, aber ich gehe davon aus, daß ein ganzer Teil der ungültigen Stimmen unabsichtlich ungültig ist.


----------



## Skaos (9. September 2009)

@Nuklon: Sicher sollte man bei der Diskussion einen Unterschied machen, aber ich finds viel schlimmer, dass es keine Konsequenzen gibt wenn mehrere Leute aus Protest ungültig wählen bzw weil sie einfach wirklich keine brauchbaren Alternativen sehen. Daher bezweifel ich auch, dass es einen Politiker wirklich anhebt bzw. dass sie es so sehen wie du sagtest. Abgesehen davon gibts auch genug die gar nicht erst zur Wahl gehen, weil sie keine brauchbaren Parteien auf der Liste finden. Schade halt nur wie gesagt dass nichma die "Mühe" derer belohnt wird, die ihrer Pflicht zu wählen nachkommen, auch wenns ungültig is.

@Icejester: Ich fürchte auch, dass sich Politiker eher diese Anschauung teilen, alles andre wäre in Gewisserweise ein Schuldeingeständnis..


----------



## Nuklon (9. September 2009)

nur kann man die Meinung zu dumm um den Schein auszufüllen nicht immer gelten lassen.(abgesehen das der Politiker, der es als erster vor der Kamera vertritt nie wieder einer wird)
Wenn du einmal Wahlhelfer warst, wirst du merken, dass dem nicht so ist.
Selbst bei der relativ schwierigen Kommnunalwahl gab es extrem wenig unabsichtliche Patzer. 
Wenn all bei der Bundestagswahl wählen würden und es käme 25% ungültig raus, sähe die Sache anders aus, aber da sich es immer im 1-2% Bereich bewegt, bleibt es natürlich so.


----------



## Skaos (9. September 2009)

Es ging nich darum, dass es letztlich so ist, dass die Leute zu dumm zum Wählen sind, ich war bereits Wahlhelfer und werde es auch bei der kommenden Wahl wieder sein, weiß also was die Leute so alles auf die Zettel schreiben, es ging darum, dass es von den Politikern als solches abgetan werden kann, leider. Da einfach keine genaue Auswertung in der Richtung geschieht, wäre auch schwer sowas sinnvoll zu erfassen und zu interpretieren, denk ich, um da wirklich Konesequenzen draus folgen zu lassen. 
Sicher wirds kein Politiker öffentlich so sagen, aber 1-2% kann man intern locker als solches abtun ohne sich ernsthaft Sorgen machen zu müssen und nicht weiter zu machen wie bisher. Das Szenario mit den 25% ungültigen Stimmen wäre allerdings schon Interessant, aber soweit wirds wohl leider nicht kommen denk ich, dazu sind wir eben in Deutschland..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2009)

So blöd, wie einige denken, sind Politiker auch nicht.
Die wissen sehr wohl, dass ungültige Stimmen sehr oft Absicht sind und die Leute nicht nur wegen dem Wetter nicht wählen gehen. Aber sie wissen auch, was die Leute, die sie gewählt haben, wollen - und sie wissen nicht, was die Nichtwähler wollen. (sofern die überhaupt eine realistische Vorstellung von Politik haben)
Das zieht entsprechend wenig Änderungen nach sich.
Grundprinzip unserer Demokratie ist, dass ein Politiker eine Meinung vertritt und die Wähler dann entscheiden, wieviel Einfluss diese Meinung hat. Noch nicht vertrene Meinungen sind mit Parteineugründungen aufzufüllen - die durchaus auch Erfolg haben können, wenn es ein echtes Mehrheitsinteresse ist. Siehe z.B. Piraten.
Was nicht vorgesehen ist und auch nicht wirklich funktionieren kann ist, dass ein Politiker die Meinung aller Nicht-Wähler herausfindet und zu einem Versprechen vermengt, mit dem er dann antritt. (einige versuchen es trotzdem -gerade Parteien, deren Kerninteressen nicht massenkompatibel sind, wie FDP und NPP, polstern so ihr Programm auf-, haben damit aber auch keinen Erfolg und höchstwahrscheinlich kein Interesse an der Umsetzung)


----------



## tm0975 (10. September 2009)

Ich bin sehr überrascht über das Ergebnis, jedoch im positiven Sinn. ich habe den Wahl-o-mat bemüht, um zu schauen, wie es dieses Jahr aussieht mit den Politikangebot und obwohl ich mittlerweile fast fdp-stammwähler bin, bin ich an etwas frischem wind im politischen geschäft doch sehr interessiert.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. September 2009)

Dank Briefwahl durfte ich bereits mein Kreuzchen machen. Diesmal bin ich wirklich gespannt wie viel Prozent meine gewählte Partei bekommt.


----------



## JePe (10. September 2009)

Also ich orakle mal:

CDU / CSU - 35%
SPD - 30%
FDP - 17,5%
GRUeNE - 10%
DIE LINKE - 7,5%


----------



## DaStash (10. September 2009)

Nicht schlecht. So ähnlich würde ich auch tippen
CDU/CSU - 35%
SPD - 30%
FDP - 15%
Grüne - 10%
DIE LINKE - 10%

MfG
Rest -


----------



## Icejester (10. September 2009)

Das wäre nicht einmal die größte Katastrophe. Ich fürchte nur, Deine Einschätzung ist zu optimistisch.


----------



## DaStash (10. September 2009)

In welcher Hinsicht?

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (11. September 2009)

Ich schätze: Schwarz/Gelb weniger als 50%! Linke dafür DEUTLICH über 10%!


----------



## Icejester (11. September 2009)

Ich sehe das so wie Bucklew. Und wenn es dann nicht einmal zu einer großen Koalition reichen sollte, weil die SPD so schwächelt, gehen wir sehr, sehr schweren Zeiten entgegen.


----------



## Nuklon (11. September 2009)

Gestern mit einer Niederländerin geredet, über das Thema Dreierkoalition und sie meinte in den Niederlanden sei das schon 30 Jahre gang und gebe. Vor allem da dort 7-8 Parteien im Parlament sitzen. Ich glaube die hiesigen Politiker wollen das nur nicht, da dann schon in der Koalitionsphase richtige Kompromisse geschlossen werden müssen.


----------



## Icejester (11. September 2009)

Ist ja auch sinnvoll, das nicht zu wollen. Politische Kompromisse führen immer dazu, daß am Schluß ausnahmslos alle unzufrieden sind.


----------



## Poulton (11. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ist ja auch sinnvoll, das nicht zu wollen. Politische Kompromisse führen immer dazu, daß am Schluß ausnahmslos alle unzufrieden sind.



  Eine Zerstückelung des Bundestages ist mit das schlimmste was einem passieren kann. Beispiele wie sich soetwas auswirkt zeigen einige europäische Länder.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Gestern mit einer Niederländerin geredet, über das Thema Dreierkoalition und sie meinte in den Niederlanden sei das schon 30 Jahre gang und gebe. Vor allem da dort 7-8 Parteien im Parlament sitzen. Ich glaube die hiesigen Politiker wollen das nur nicht, da dann schon in der Koalitionsphase richtige Kompromisse geschlossen werden müssen.



Unsere hiesigen Politiker sind i.d.R. schon bei Verhandlungen mit zwei einigermaßen gleichstarken Parteien gnadenlos überfordert...
Ich bin jedenfalls auch auf das Endergebniss gespannt. ZDF hatte heute nur noch 50% für Schwarz/Gelb und die SPD lag bei gerade mal 23%.
Wenn sich das so weiter verschiebt, hat am Ende sogar Pink-Gelb-Grün eine rechnerische Mehrheit


----------



## kmf (12. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unsere hiesigen Politiker sind i.d.R. schon bei Verhandlungen mit zwei einigermaßen gleichstarken Parteien gnadenlos überfordert...
> Ich bin jedenfalls auch auf das Endergebniss gespannt. ZDF hatte heute nur noch 50% für Schwarz/Gelb und die SPD lag bei gerade mal 23%.
> Wenn sich das so weiter verschiebt, hat am Ende sogar Pink-Gelb-Grün eine rechnerische Mehrheit


Wer in aller Welt ist Pink?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2009)

Die anderen Roten


----------



## Bucklew (12. September 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Eine Zerstückelung des Bundestages ist mit das schlimmste was einem passieren kann. Beispiele wie sich soetwas auswirkt zeigen einige europäische Länder.


Also lieber so inhaltsleere Parteien wie CDU, SPD oder FDP wählen? Ne danke, lass mal 

Wenn es die "volks"-Parteien nicht schaffen ein einigermaßen vernünftiges Programm zustande zu bekommen, warum sollte ich sie dann wählen?!


----------



## Poulton (12. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Also lieber so inhaltsleere Parteien wie CDU, SPD oder FDP wählen? Ne danke, lass mal


Dir sind ist also Flickschusterei und Koalitionen, die innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder zerbrechen lieber, als klare Machtverhältnisse?
Mal ganz abgesehen davon wüsste ich nicht was an der FDP inhaltsleer sein soll oder das sie neuerdings sogar als Volkspartei zählt. Von Inhalt kann man bei der Linkspartei auch nicht reden, Populismus trifft es wohl eher.


----------



## Bucklew (12. September 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Dir sind ist also Flickschusterei und Koalitionen, die innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder zerbrechen lieber, als klare Machtverhältnisse?


Was bringen mit klare Machtverhältnisse, wenn die Leute, die diese inne haben, einfach nur ******** verzapfen? Was soll man von z.B. einer FDP halten, die auf der einen Seite auf ihren Plakaten schreibt "Arbeit soll sich wieder lohnen" und gleichzeitig gegen den Mindestlohn sind? Was soll ich von einer CDU halten, die angesichts der aktuellen Lage mit Steuererleichterungen werben? Für wie blöd halten die uns eigentlich?



17&4 schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon wüsste ich nicht was an der FDP inhaltsleer sein soll oder das sie neuerdings sogar als Volkspartei zählt. Von Inhalt kann man bei der Linkspartei auch nicht reden, Populismus trifft es wohl eher.


Dieser Reflex von FDP-Wählern (sollte man sagen Fanatikern?) in jeder Situation sofort auf die Linkspartei zu zeigen und zu brüllen "Die sind aber viel schlimmer!!!" ist echt einfach nur noch witzig 

Wenn man sich fragt, warum eine FDP so dermaßen hinterher hinkt (die "böse" Linkspartei wird wohl mehr Prozent kriegen), dann braucht man sich nur die Partei anzuschauen. Genau, Westerwelle in den Container und dann nen bisschen Spaßwahlkampf. Wie soll man so eine Partei ernst nehmen?


----------



## Poulton (12. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Was soll man von z.B. einer FDP halten, die auf der einen Seite auf ihren Plakaten schreibt "Arbeit soll sich wieder lohnen" und gleichzeitig gegen den Mindestlohn sind?


Weil Mindestlöhne nichts mit "Arbeit soll sich wieder lohnen" zu tun haben? Da hilft auch nicht ein ritualisiertes Beschwören von diesen(neben der Beschimpfung des ach so pösen Neoliberalismus), wie es von den an Macht schwindenden Gewerkschaften und der Linkspartei praktiziert wird.
Ein Mindestlohn klingt auf dem ersten Blick gut und gerecht. Was man aber verschweigt:Unternehmen müssen auch dann Menschen diesen Lohn zahlen, obwohl dieser nicht durch die Arbeit dieser erwirtschaftet werden kann bzw. wird. Und was wollen sie dann machen wenn es nicht geht? Denn Staat einspringen lassen? Damit zu Lasten aller, solch ein unproduktiver und asozialer Schwachsinn gestützt wird?

Weitere dubiose Forderungen der Linkspartei werden hier genüsslich auseinandergenommen und als das deklariert was sie auch sind: wirtschaftsfeindlich, realitätsfremd und in den Staatsbankrott führend.


----------



## Bucklew (12. September 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Weil Mindestlöhne nichts mit "Arbeit soll sich wieder lohnen" zu tun haben?


Selbstverständlich haben sie was damit zu tun. Was soll denn jemand, der 40 Stunden in der Woche (also Vollzeit) arbeitet und damit nicht genug Geld verdient um hier in Deutschland vernünftig zu leben, denn noch tun? Einen zweiten Job annehmen? 

Ein Mindestlohn ist jawohl ein Minimum an menschlichen Miteinander. Jede Art von Job mit einer geringeren Entlohnung ist doch einfach nur eines: Skalverei. Klingt hart, aber ist doch einfach mal so.



17&4 schrieb:


> Da hilft auch nicht ein ritualisiertes Beschwören von diesen(neben der Beschimpfung des ach so pösen Neoliberalismus), wie es von den an Macht schwindenden Gewerkschaften und der Linkspartei praktiziert wird.


War mir irgendwie klar, dass außer Beschimpfung auf andere (in diesem Falle Gewerkschaften und Linkspartei) sonst nichts kommt 



17&4 schrieb:


> Was man aber verschweigt:Unternehmen müssen auch dann Menschen diesen Lohn zahlen, obwohl dieser nicht durch die Arbeit dieser erwirtschaftet werden kann bzw. wird.


Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder ein Unternehmen benötigt eine Arbeitskraft X um Arbeit Y zu tun oder nicht. Im ersten Falle wird sie sie einstellen, im zweiten Falle nicht.

Oftmals ist es gerade diese nutzlose Arbeitskraft, die andere hilft produktiv zu arbeiten. Wenn ich z.B. auf der Arbeit müll habe, muss ich diesen nicht wegtragen, sondern stell ihn einfach auf den Flur und die Putzfrau macht ihn weg. So spart sie nicht nur mir Arbeitszeit und Effektivität und ist damit DEUTLICH billiger, als man sie gern macht. Das das ein BWL-Schnösel in seiner Powerpoint-Präsentation nicht merkt ist nur für einen peinlich: Ihn selbst.



17&4 schrieb:


> Und was wollen sie dann machen wenn es nicht geht? Denn Staat einspringen lassen? Damit zu Lasten aller, solch ein unproduktiver und asozialer Schwachsinn gestützt wird?


Neben all den blöden Sprüchen solltest du vielleicht mal einen Blick in die Realität werfen und da wirst du schnell feststellen, dass es mehr als genug Arbeitnehmer gibt, denen der Staat ihr "gehalt" (gezielt klein geschrieben) aufbessern muss, damit diese leben können. Wo ist da der Sinn, dass der Staat die Gewinne der Privatunternehmen aufbesser?



17&4 schrieb:


> Weitere dubiose Forderungen der Linkspartei werden hier genüsslich auseinandergenommen und als das deklariert was sie auch sind: wirtschaftsfeindlich, realitätsfremd und in den Staatsbankrott führend.


"Im letzten Teil haben wir gesehen, dass DIE LINKE sich besonders nur für Hartz-IV-Empfänger, (illegal in Deutschland lebende) Ausländer und Schwule starkmacht"

mit solch einer ******* disqualifizierst du dich selbst


----------



## Pokerclock (12. September 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Was man aber verschweigt:Unternehmen müssen auch dann Menschen diesen Lohn zahlen, obwohl dieser nicht durch die Arbeit dieser erwirtschaftet werden kann bzw. wird. Und was wollen sie dann machen wenn es nicht geht? Denn Staat einspringen lassen? Damit zu Lasten aller, solch ein unproduktiver und asozialer Schwachsinn gestützt wird?





Bucklew schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder ein Unternehmen benötigt eine Arbeitskraft X um Arbeit Y zu tun oder nicht. Im ersten Falle wird sie sie einstellen, im zweiten Falle nicht.



Das ist die Sicht, wenn Leute eingestellt werden sollen. Mindestlöhne betreffen aber auch diejenigen, die bereits im Unternehmen sind. 

Der Grad von zu leistender Arbeit schwankt im Unternehmen stärker, als die Zahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Arbeitskräfte. Besonders in Krisenzeiten ist die Zahl der Arbeitskräfte (mit festen Verträgen) größer, als die tatsächlich zu leistende Arbeit, sprich der Umsatz der erwirtschaftet werden kann. Die Folge ist eine gleich bleibende Größe der Kosten bei sinkendem Umsatz > weniger Gewinn, bis Verlust entsteht.

Das Einführen eines allumfassenden Mindestlohnes würde wiederum die Kosten steigern, was den Gewinn weiter schmälert bis hin zu den Verlust weiter vergrößert.

Die Folge ist klar: Betriebsbedingte Kündigungen. Gerade zu Krisenzeiten ist ein kollektiver Mindestlohn fatal.

Ein in Teilbereichen eingeführter Mindestlohn, kann aber durchaus Vorteile bringen. Das kommt aber stark auf den einzelnen Markt an.


----------



## DaStash (12. September 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ein in Teilbereichen eingeführter Mindestlohn, kann aber durchaus Vorteile bringen. Das kommt aber stark auf den einzelnen Markt an.


Das stimmt wohl. Jedoch muss man auch mal an die Arbeitgeber appelieren. Ein Friseur der 5 Euro die Stunde bekommt, dass sind Umstände die man so nicht hinnehmen sollte. Wenn er den dem Friseur 10 Euro zahlen würde, könnte er beispielsweise die Mehrkosten auf den für Kunden zu zahlenden Preis aufrechnen. Ich meine seien wir dohc mal ehrlich. Ich zahle bereits wesentlich mehr(kein Cutngo) und die meisten anderen Kunden wären auch bereit mehr zu zahlen. Und keiner würde wegen den gestiegenen Preisen nach Polen fahren um sich dort die Haare schneiden zu lassen., wie so oft stets als Gegenargument gebracht wird.

Es muss auf jeden Fall verhindert werden, dass Arbeitgeber sich ihre Umsätze/Gewinne staatlich subventionieren lassen. Und in vielen Fällen ist es nun einmal so. Die wissen schliesslich ganz genau und können auch dementsprechend kalkulieren, wieviel ihre Arbeitnehmern als Zuschüsse vom Staat erhalten würden. Diese Form lädt sozusagen dazu ein zu missbrauchen. Ob jetzt nun ein flächendeckender Mindestlohn das Ende der Fahnenstange ist wage ich zu bezweifeln und die Linke im Übrigen macht dies auch nicht zu einem kompromisslosen Punkt, wie im Gegensatz zum Afghanistaneinsatz. 

MfG


----------



## Poulton (12. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ein Friseur der 5 Euro die Stunde bekommt, dass sind Umstände die man so nicht hinnehmen sollte.


Es gibt in unserem Land Berufe, wo fest das Trinkgeld eingeplant ist. Also Berufe wie Friseure und Kellner, wo mindestens 100 bis 200€ zusammenkommen(wenn ich mich recht entsinne geht das Finanzamt sogar bei Friseuren bei voller 40h Woche und normalen Monat von mindestens 300€ aus). Frag doch mal Personen aus diesem Bereich, sie werden dir bestätigen dass das Trinkgeld eine fest eingeplante Größe ist.



> Wenn er den dem Friseur 10 Euro zahlen würde, könnte er beispielsweise die Mehrkosten auf den für Kunden zu zahlenden Preis aufrechnen.


Du willst also allen ernstes das der Staat in die Preisbildung eingrifft und Löhne oberhalb der Produktivität durchsetzt? Das wird weder für mehr Arbeitsplätze, noch für sichere Arbeitsplätze sondern für weniger Arbeitsplätze sorgen. Und was dann? Gründen wir wieder Staatsbetriebe um die Leute in Lohn und Brot zu setzen, obwohl die Kosten-Nutzenrechnung am Ende sagt, das man es besser sein lassen sollte und es günstiger für alle ist, wenn man den Leuten eine Art Grundeinkommen zahlt und sie dahause bleiben?



> Und in vielen Fällen ist es nun einmal so.


Nein. Wie ich sehe hast du keinerlei Bezug zur Realität. Gerade die kleinen und mittleren Betriebe haben an der immer höheren Ausgabenlast und gewissen Reglementierungen von Staatsseite, wie es das AGG darstellt, zu knubbern. Denn was hier auch wieder viele Vergessen: Fast genau den selben Lohn den ein Arbeitnehmer am Ende eines Monats Brutto bekommt, darf der Arbeitgeber nochmal an den Staat, etc. abführen.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich haben sie was damit zu tun. Was soll denn jemand, der 40 Stunden in der Woche (also Vollzeit) arbeitet und damit nicht genug Geld verdient um hier in Deutschland vernünftig zu leben, denn noch tun? Einen zweiten Job annehmen?


Und was soll der Unternehmer machen? Ihm bei 40h einen "vollen" Lohn zahlen, obwohl dies gar nicht möglich ist? Ihn weniger Stunden bei gleichem Lohn arbeiten lassen? Wo bleibt hier die Wirtschaftlichkeit?  Ein Unternehmen *muss* Gewinne machen um zu existieren, das selbe gilt im übrigen auch für den Staat aber das nur am Rande.



> Ein Mindestlohn ist jawohl ein Minimum an menschlichen Miteinander. Jede Art von Job mit einer geringeren Entlohnung ist doch einfach nur eines: Skalverei. Klingt hart, aber ist doch einfach mal so.


Nein. Man kann einen Arbeitgeber nicht dazu zwingen etwas zu zahlen, was er durch die Produktivität seiner Mitarbeiter und seines Unternehmens nicht reinbekommt.



> War mir irgendwie klar, dass außer Beschimpfung auf andere (in diesem Falle Gewerkschaften und Linkspartei) sonst nichts kommt


Das gerade die Gewerkschaften immer gerne rumschwätzen, seien es nun völlig überhöhte Lohnerhöhungsforderung oder wie seit neuestem auch der Mindestlohn(natürlich nicht ganz uneigennützig: Denn schliesslich schwindet die Macht der Gewerkschaften seit Jahren aber anstatt die genauen Ursachen zu suchen, sucht man sich lieber neue Betätigungsfelder), ist ja ein alter Hut.



> Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder ein Unternehmen benötigt eine Arbeitskraft X um Arbeit Y zu tun oder nicht. Im ersten Falle wird sie sie einstellen, im zweiten Falle nicht.


Ein Unternehmen stellt dann eine Arbeitskraft ein, wenn es dazu wirtschaftlich in der Lage ist. Ansonsten bleibt sie bei ihrem Personal bzw. muss sogar welche entlassen weil die Finanzen nicht mehr stimmen oder irgendwelche Leute mit unrealistischen Lohnforderungen und Staatswirtschaftsfetischismus um die Ecke kommen. 



> Oftmals ist es gerade diese nutzlose Arbeitskraft, die andere hilft produktiv zu arbeiten. Wenn ich z.B. auf der Arbeit müll habe, muss ich diesen nicht wegtragen, sondern stell ihn einfach auf den Flur und die Putzfrau macht ihn weg. So spart sie nicht nur mir Arbeitszeit und Effektivität und ist damit DEUTLICH billiger, als man sie gern macht. Das das ein BWL-Schnösel in seiner Powerpoint-Präsentation nicht merkt ist nur für einen peinlich: Ihn selbst.


Das mag vielleicht in Großbetrieben der Fall sein, die sich soetwas auch leisten können. Nur die Mehrzahl aller Betriebe in Deutschland sind nun halt mal die kleinen und mittelständischen und sie sind auch diejenigen, die die meisten Arbeitskräfte binden sowie im Vergleich zu den Großbetrieben die meisten Abgaben an den Staat abführen.
Auch vergisst du, das z.B. in Lebensmittelbetrieben das reinigen und säubern aller Gerätschaften und Werkzeuge Aufgabe der normalen Angestellten ist. Man spricht hier von der sogenannten Vor- und Nachbereitungszeit. In anderen Unternehmen kommt vielleicht ein bis zwei mal die Woche eine Putzkraft und reinigt die Räume. Ansonsten haben auch hier die Arbeitnehmer und ja, auch der Chef, dafür zu sorgen, das Ordnung und Sauberkeit am Arbeitsplatz herrscht und zur Not auch mal den Müll wegzubringen(wie schlimm!).



> Neben all den blöden Sprüchen solltest du vielleicht mal einen Blick in die Realität werfen und da wirst du schnell feststellen, dass es mehr als genug Arbeitnehmer gibt, denen der Staat ihr "gehalt" (gezielt klein geschrieben) aufbessern muss, damit diese leben können.


Das habe ich, siehe dazu oben.



> mit solch einer ******* disqualifizierst du dich selbst


Sie haben es zwar etwas überspitzt hervorgebracht aber die Grundaussage ist richtig: Die Linkspartei wird vorrangig von H4-Empfängern, Sozialversagern(Schnittpunkt mit der NPD), Leuten die die rudimentärsten Zusammenhänge in unserem Wirtschaftssystem nicht begreifen oder begreifen wollen, DDR-Fetischisten und Freunden zweifelhafter Regierungsformen(ein weiterer der vielen Schnittpunkte mit der NPD) gewählt.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl. Jedoch muss man auch mal an die Arbeitgeber appelieren. Ein Friseur der 5 Euro die Stunde bekommt, dass sind Umstände die man so nicht hinnehmen sollte. Wenn er den dem Friseur 10 Euro zahlen würde, könnte er beispielsweise die Mehrkosten auf den für Kunden zu zahlenden Preis aufrechnen. Ich meine seien wir dohc mal ehrlich. Ich zahle bereits wesentlich mehr(kein Cutngo) und die meisten anderen Kunden wären auch bereit mehr zu zahlen. Und keiner würde wegen den gestiegenen Preisen nach Polen fahren um sich dort die Haare schneiden zu lassen., wie so oft stets als Gegenargument gebracht wird.



Diese Rechnung ist leider zu einfach. Ein Friseur hat in aller Regel neben sich selbst zwei, eher drei Angestellte. Gehen wir nun tatsächlich von den 5 € aus, die auf 10 € erhöht werden bei einer 160 Stunden Monatsarbeitszeit pro Angestellten.
*
Welche prozentuale Preiserhöhung wäre erforderlich, damit der Unternehmer ohne Gewinnreduzierung arbeitet?*

Lohnkosten (reine Gehaltskosten ohne Nebenkosten) vor Erhöhung = 3.000 €

Lohnkosten nach Erhöhung = 6.000 € (bei drei Angestellten, Vollzeit 40h)

Gehen wir von einem durchschnittlichen Preis von 20 € pro Haarschnitt aus. Der Monatsumsatz beträgt 20.000 € (1.000 Schnitte im Monat, realistisch, da jeder Angestellter durchschn. ca. 40 Minuten pro Schnitt braucht). Die restlichen Kosten betragen im Monat 14.000 €. Der Unternehmer hat also pro Monat einen Gewinn von 3.000 € (vor der Erhöhung).

Durch die Kostenerhöhung beträgt der Gewinn 0 €.

Es müssen also 3.000 € mehr Umsatz gemacht werden. Eine Erhöhung der Menge ist ausgeschlossen, so dass nur eine Preiserhöhung in Frage kommt.

Der Umsatz muss auf 23.000 € erhöht werden. Eine Preissteigerung von 15 % ist notwendig, um den Gewinn wieder auf 3.000 € zu bringen. 

15%. Hört sich wenig an, wenn man den Durchschnittspreis nur um 3 € erhöhen muss. Nur manche Zahlen auch gerne beim Frisör 80 € und mehr. 

15 % sind mehr als siebenfache der angestrebten Inflationsrate. Nun stelle man sich das mal in anderen Branchen vor, was dort los wäre.


----------



## DaStash (12. September 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Es gibt in unserem Land Berufe, wo fest das Trinkgeld eingeplant ist. Also Berufe wie Friseure und Kellner, wo mindestens 100 bis 200€ zusammenkommen(wenn ich mich recht entsinne geht das Finanzamt sogar bei Friseuren bei voller 40h Woche und normalen Monat von mindestens 300€ aus). Frag doch mal Personen aus diesem Bereich, sie werden dir bestätigen dass das Trinkgeld eine fest eingeplante Größe ist.


 Aber es ist keine kostante Größe. Beobachte doch einmal wer in einem 9/10 Euro Cut´n ´Go Frisör so alles und wieviel Trinkgeld gibt. So gut wie niemand. Da verdient man nichts und muss ALGII beantragen.


> Du willst also allen ernstes das der Staat in die Preisbildung eingrifft und Löhne oberhalb der Produktivität durchsetzt? Das wird weder für mehr Arbeitsplätze, noch für sichere Arbeitsplätze sondern für weniger Arbeitsplätze sorgen. Und was dann?


 Ja gute Frage was dann. Dann gibnt es keine Frisöre mehr??  Ich sage Dir was dann passieren wird. Die Preise für Frisöre würden steigen und man müsste mehr für einen Frisöbesuch bezahlen. Die meisten werden dies auch machen, da sich fast jeder darüber im Klaren ist, das man von einem Stundenlohn von 5 Euro "nicht" leben kann. Und du wirst sehen das keine nennenswerte Größe nach Polen fährt um sich dort die Haare schneiden zu lassen.


> Gründen wir wieder Staatsbetriebe um die Leute in Lohn und Brot zu setzen, obwohl die Kosten-Nutzenrechnung am Ende sagt, das man es besser sein lassen sollte und es günstiger für alle ist, wenn man den Leuten eine Art Grundeinkommen zahlt und sie dahause bleiben?


 Darum geht es doch gar nicht. Und dieses "Angst schüren" versuchst du stetig aufs neue. Bleib doch mal sachlich. Es muss einfach eine Grenze gezogen werden wo man festlegt, dass es "Nicht" hinnehmbar ist unter einem bestimmten Lohn zu arbeiten. 

Des Weiteren habe ich nicht vom Grundeinkommen gesprochen, dass ist ein völlig anderes Thema. Es geht hier um eine gesetzlich festgelegte Untergrenze, um die Würde des Menschen und um erbrachte Leistung wo der Produktionsaufwand der Vergütung entspricht. Schaue doch mal in all die anderen europäischen Länder, wo dieses System etabliert ist und nicht zu den hier pophezeiten Auswirkungen führt.


> Nein. Wie ich sehe hast du keinerlei Bezug zur Realität.


 Bleib bitte sachlich!


> Gerade die kleinen und mittleren Betriebe haben an der immer höheren Ausgabenlast und gewissen Reglementierungen von Staatsseite, wie es das AGG darstellt, zu knubbern.


Ich verstehe nicht ganz in wiefern das AGG mit den geforderten Mindestlöhnen zusammenhängt?


> Denn was hier auch wieder viele Vergessen: Fast genau den selben Lohn den ein Arbeitnehmer am Ende eines Monats Brutto bekommt, darf der Arbeitgeber nochmal an den Staat, etc. abführen.


Spricht man dann nicht eigentlich davon, dass ein Betrieb unwirtschaftlich arbeitet, wenn er es nicht schafft seinen Mitarbeitern einen zum Überleben ausreichenden Lohn zu zahlen? Demnach gibst du also zu das der Staat viele Branchen subventionieren muss, da man ansonsten nicht bestehen könnte? Warum sollte das die Aufgabe des Staates sein? Ist da nicht der Arbeitgeber derjenige der für die wirtschaftlichkeit seines Unternehmens zuständig ist. Ich denke du forderst do stets weniger Einmischung des Staates, dann sei sio konsequent und Fordere die Abschaffung des ALGII als Zuverdienst zu bestehendem Gehalte und definiere was menschenwürdige Vergütungen sind. Dann machst du nur eine Vorschrift, nämlich das Arbeitgeber dieser Definition entsprechen müssen und schon können sie nach wie vor über das Gehalt selber bestimmen jedoch mit dem Passus sich an die Definition halten zu müssen. Kommt aufs gleiche Hinaus jedohc mit vieeeel weniger staatlicher Einmischung. Was sagst du dazu? 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Diese Rechnung ist leider zu einfach. Ein Friseur hat in aller Regel neben sich selbst zwei, eher drei Angestellte. Gehen wir nun tatsächlich von den 5 € aus, die auf 10 € erhöht werden bei einer 160 Stunden Monatsarbeitszeit pro Angestellten.
> *
> Welche prozentuale Preiserhöhung wäre erforderlich, damit der Unternehmer ohne Gewinnreduzierung arbeitet?*
> 
> ...


Und wo liegt das Problem statt 20€ 23€ zu zahlen, wenn an doch dafür weiß, dass der Arbeitnehmer dafür eine menschenwürdige ENtlohnung erhält? Ist das gleiche Prinzip wie bei Fairtrade und da zeigen die Absatzzahlen auch ein ordentliches Wachstum an, weil die Menschen wissen, dass es nauf Dauer nicht hinnehmbar ist billigst einzukaufen, wenn dafür andere am Existenzminumum und darunter leben müssen.
Es muss einfach etwas dagegen getan werden das Unternehmen ihre Wirtschaftlichkeit auf Grundlage von Dumpinglöhnen aufbauen und ich finde nicht das die Lösung Staatssubventionen sein sollte.



17&4 schrieb:


> Sie haben es zwar etwas überspitzt hervorgebracht aber die Grundaussage ist richtig: Die Linkspartei wird vorrangig von H4-Empfängern, Sozialversagern(Schnittpunkt mit der NPD), Leuten die die rudimentärsten Zusammenhänge in unserem Wirtschaftssystem nicht begreifen oder begreifen wollen, DDR-Fetischisten und Freunden zweifelhafter Regierungsformen(ein weiterer der vielen Schnittpunkte mit der NPD) gewählt.


Unglaublich, solch ein Gedankengut. Demnach entspricht 14% unserer Bevölkerungungen also deinen haltlosen Stigmatisierungen? Woher entnimmst du eigentlich dein Wissen über die Wählerschaft der Linken? Das würde mich einmal interessieren.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (12. September 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das Einführen eines allumfassenden Mindestlohnes würde wiederum die Kosten steigern, was den Gewinn weiter schmälert bis hin zu den Verlust weiter vergrößert.


Wenn ein Unternehmen nur mit Arbeitskräften unterhalb des Mindestlohn überleben kann (siehe z.B. die PIN AG, aus dem Konzern des großen Unterschichtfreundes BILD & Co), ist defintiv etwas am Geschäftskonzept kaputt. Es kann nicht sien, dass ein Unternehmen Gewinn nur dann erwirtschaftet, wenn es seinen Mitarbieter zuwenig Geld zum Leben bezahlt. Und im Endeffekt (durch die Gehaltaufstockung) bezahlt diesen Gewinn im Endeffekt der Steuerzahler. Das übliche "Gewinne privatisieren, Kosten sozialisieren". Und das KANN auf dauer nicht gut gehen.



17&4 schrieb:


> Und was soll der Unternehmer machen? Ihm bei 40h einen "vollen" Lohn zahlen, obwohl dies gar nicht möglich ist? Ihn weniger Stunden bei gleichem Lohn arbeiten lassen? Wo bleibt hier die Wirtschaftlichkeit? Ein Unternehmen *muss* Gewinne machen um zu existieren, das selbe gilt im übrigen auch für den Staat aber das nur am Rande.


S.o.: Wenn ein Unternehmen es nicht schafft einen Gewinn zu erwirtschaften, wenn es eine Angestellten fair bezahlt, sollte es sein Geschäftskonzept überarbeiten. Es kann nicht sein, dass ein Unternehmen auf Kosten der Angestellten oder des Staats (Gehaltaufstockung) Gewinne einfährt.



17&4 schrieb:


> Nein. Man kann einen Arbeitgeber nicht dazu zwingen etwas zu zahlen, was er durch die Produktivität seiner Mitarbeiter und seines Unternehmens nicht reinbekommt.


Eine Putzfrau wäre auch mit 8€ nicht überbezahlt, wenn man mal rechnet, was es kosten würde, wenn die richtigen Angestellten diese Arbeit tun würden, ist sie verdammt billig. Es geht aber zu 90% nicht um Produktivität, sondern um was anderes: Profitgier.



17&4 schrieb:


> Das gerade die Gewerkschaften immer gerne rumschwätzen, seien es nun völlig überhöhte Lohnerhöhungsforderung oder wie seit neuestem auch der Mindestlohn(natürlich nicht ganz uneigennützig: Denn schliesslich schwindet die Macht der Gewerkschaften seit Jahren aber anstatt die genauen Ursachen zu suchen, sucht man sich lieber neue Betätigungsfelder), ist ja ein alter Hut.


Sei doch froh, dass es die Gewerkschaften gibt, ansonsten würdest du schon seit 15 Jahren irgendwo in einer alten Kohlemine täglich 12 Stunden Kohle schauffeln.



17&4 schrieb:


> Ein Unternehmen stellt dann eine Arbeitskraft ein, wenn es dazu wirtschaftlich in der Lage ist. Ansonsten bleibt sie bei ihrem Personal bzw. muss sogar welche entlassen weil die Finanzen nicht mehr stimmen oder irgendwelche Leute mit unrealistischen Lohnforderungen und Staatswirtschaftsfetischismus um die Ecke kommen.


Ein Unternehmen, dass seinen Arbeitskräften kein faires Gehalt zahlen will, kann schon kein gesundes Unternehmen sein. Der Gewinn (so vorhanden) wird dann durch die Arbeitnehmer bzw. den Staat bezahlt. Aber das schrieb ich bereits, wirklich neues kommt nicht.



17&4 schrieb:


> Das mag vielleicht in Großbetrieben der Fall sein, die sich soetwas auch leisten können. Nur die Mehrzahl aller Betriebe in Deutschland sind nun halt mal die kleinen und mittelständischen und sie sind auch diejenigen, die die meisten Arbeitskräfte binden sowie im Vergleich zu den Großbetrieben die meisten Abgaben an den Staat abführen.


Das ist ein kleiner 5000-Mann-Betrieb (weltweit), der eine 50-Mann-Filiale hat. Großbetrieb ist das mitnichten. Und gerade für Klein- und mittelständischen Betrieben ist der Mindestlohn oftmals kein Problem, weil dort schon faire Löhne gezahlt werden, im Gegensatz zu einigen Großkonzernen, die das ganze aus reiner Profitgier machen.

Einige Links:
http://www.handwerksblatt.de/Handwerk/Mittelstand/Betrieb/4655.html
mindestlohn.de ~ Mittelständische Unternehmer

"Drei Viertel aller befragten Mittelständler sehen im Mindestlohn keinen Grund, um ihre Belegschaft zu verkleinern. Rund zwei Drittel würden mit einem Mindestlohn weiterhin neue Arbeitsplätze schaffen."

Noch Fragen?



17&4 schrieb:


> Auch vergisst du, das z.B. in Lebensmittelbetrieben das reinigen und säubern aller Gerätschaften und Werkzeuge Aufgabe der normalen Angestellten ist. Man spricht hier von der sogenannten Vor- und Nachbereitungszeit. In anderen Unternehmen kommt vielleicht ein bis zwei mal die Woche eine Putzkraft und reinigt die Räume. Ansonsten haben auch hier die Arbeitnehmer und ja, auch der Chef, dafür zu sorgen, das Ordnung und Sauberkeit am Arbeitsplatz herrscht und zur Not auch mal den Müll wegzubringen(wie schlimm!).


Man merkt, dass du wohl offensichtlich noch nie gearbeitet hast. Aber in solchen Sachen sind sich die FDP-Wähler ja sehr oft einig, Ahnung haben ist da definitiv fehl am Platze 



17&4 schrieb:


> Sie haben es zwar etwas überspitzt hervorgebracht aber die Grundaussage ist richtig: Die Linkspartei wird vorrangig von H4-Empfängern, Sozialversagern(Schnittpunkt mit der NPD), Leuten die die rudimentärsten Zusammenhänge in unserem Wirtschaftssystem nicht begreifen oder begreifen wollen, DDR-Fetischisten und Freunden zweifelhafter Regierungsformen(ein weiterer der vielen Schnittpunkte mit der NPD) gewählt.


Solche Aussagen sind einfach nur peinlich, und damit disqualifizierst du dich selbst. Im Gegensatz zur FDP, die nun schon seit 50 Jahren das predigt, was uns die aktuelle Krise bescherrt hat (und dabei weiß jeder mit nem ICQ über Zimmertemperatur und ein bisschen Realitätssinn, dass liberale Gedanken am Markt nicht funktionieren. Einige Beispiele: Roaminggebühren, Auslandsüberweisungen, einheitliches Handyladegerät.), hat die Linke einen Lafontaine, der (so wenig ich ihn mag) seit 4 Jahren die aktuelle Krise vorher gesagt hat und shcon vor Derivaten gewarnt hat, bevor einem Westerwelle das ganze auf nem Kärtchen mal gezeigt wurde.

Einfach nur peinlich. Was machst du beruflich?



DaStash schrieb:


> Und wo liegt das Problem statt 20€ 23€ zu zahlen, wenn an doch dafür weiß, dass der Arbeitnehmer dafür eine menschenwürdige ENtlohnung erhält? Ist das gleiche Prinzip wie bei Fairtrade und da zeigen die Absatzzahlen auch ein ordentliches Wachstum an, weil die Menschen wissen, dass es nauf Dauer nicht hinnehmbar ist billigst einzukaufen, wenn dafür andere am Existenzminumum und darunter leben müssen.
> Es muss einfach etwas dagegen getan werden das Unternehmen ihre Wirtschaftlichkeit auf Grundlage von Dumpinglöhnen aufbauen und ich finde nicht das die Lösung Staatssubventionen sein sollte.


Völlig richtig. Zumal in UK z.B. der Mindestlohn überhaupt keine negativen Folgen hatte. Die Produktivität stieg (klar, jemand der nicht jeden Euro zweimal um drehen muss und glücklich ist, ist produktiver) und sogar die Beschäftigungszahlen. Es würde auch niemanden umbringen, wenn er anstatt 9€ fürs Haare schneiden 11€ bezahlt und dafür die Frisöse fair bezahlt wird.



DaStash schrieb:


> Unglaublich, solch ein Gedankengut. Demnach entspricht 14% unserer Bevölkerungungen also deinen haltlosen Stigmatisierungen? Woher entnimmst du eigentlich dein Wissen über die Wählerschaft der Linken? Das würde mich einmal interessieren.


Bei solchen Aussagen weiß ich, wieso ich keine FDP wähle. Das sind Aussagen auf dem Niveau einer NPD. Aber ich werde nächsten Sonntag fröhlich in mich grinsen, wenn die Linke mehr Prozente bekommt als die FDP. Das ist dann die faire Rache.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. September 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und wo liegt das Problem statt 20€ 23€ zu zahlen, wenn an doch dafür weiß, dass der Arbeitnehmer dafür eine menschenwürdige ENtlohnung erhält?



Dumm nur, dass nicht jeder seine drei € mehr zahlen würde, sondern auch 10 -15 €. Das tut schon mehr weh in der Kasse und macht die Entscheidung nicht mehr monatlich zum Frisör zu gehen leichter. Die Folge ist ein komplett Ausfall dieses Umsatzes oder eine Reduzierung auf einen billigeren Haarschnitt, was wiederum den Durchschnittsumsatz sinken lässt. Die Folge kennen wir. Entweder Aufgabe des Geschäftes oder Kostenreduzierung. Mindestlohn hat in diesem Fall negativ gewirkt. Dabei ist die Branche schon relativ Preisunelastisch, ganz anders als das Baugewerbe. Simple mikroökonomische Mechanismen.




Bucklew schrieb:


> Es kann nicht sien, dass ein Unternehmen Gewinn nur dann erwirtschaftet, wenn es seinen Mitarbieter zuwenig Geld zum Leben bezahlt. Und im Endeffekt (durch die Gehaltaufstockung) bezahlt diesen Gewinn im Endeffekt der Steuerzahler. Das übliche "Gewinne privatisieren, Kosten sozialisieren". Und das KANN auf dauer nicht gut gehen.



Dann müssen diese Unternehmen schlicht und hart gesagt pleite gehen. Das ist eine logische Konsequenz, wenn nicht wirtschaftlich gearbeitet wird (auf Dauer). Lohn aus dem Steuerzahlertopf kommt nicht in Frage und ein Mindestlohn erhöht die Kosten zu stark, für ein wirtschaftliches Arbeiten mit dem gegebenen Arbeitskräften und dem gegenüber stehenden Arbeitsaufwand. Gerade bei Lohnintensiven Dienstleistern (wie Paketdiensten) muss eine gewisse Arbeitskraftsubstanz da sein. Kann selbst die nicht getragen werden, weil die Löhne zu hoch sind, bleibt nur die Aufgabe. 

Dumm nur bei der ganzen Sache, dass diese Dienstleister dennoch gebraucht werden, dennoch aber laut geschrien wird, wenn die Preise zu hoch sind.


----------



## Bucklew (12. September 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass nicht jeder seine drei € mehr zahlen würde, sondern auch 10 -15 €. Das tut schon mehr weh in der Kasse und macht die Entscheidung nicht mehr monatlich zum Frisör zu gehen leichter. Die Folge ist ein komplett Ausfall dieses Umsatzes oder eine Reduzierung auf einen billigeren Haarschnitt, was wiederum den Durchschnittsumsatz sinken lässt. Die Folge kennen wir. Entweder Aufgabe des Geschäftes oder Kostenreduzierung. Mindestlohn hat in diesem Fall negativ gewirkt. Dabei ist die Branche schon relativ Preisunelastisch, ganz anders als das Baugewerbe. Simple mikroökonomische Mechanismen.


Es wäre aber auch genug Leute aufgrund eines steigenden Gehalts fähig diese 10-15€ mehr zu bezahlen. Komischerweise klappt es in zig Ländern der Welt wunderbar, oder hast du schon von Zeltlagern für arbeitslose Frisösen in Frankreich oder UK gehört? Nein? Warum wohl.

Die einzigen Leute, die durch einen Mindestlohn Nachteile haben, sind die entsprechenden Großkonzerne, die dann weniger Gewinn machen. Bei den meisten Firmen geht es beim Thema Mindestlohn nämlich nicht um die Frage ob sie Pleite gehen, nein, zum Großteil geht es nur darum, das sie dann weniger Gewinn haben.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dann müssen diese Unternehmen schlicht und hart gesagt pleite gehen. Das ist eine logische Konsequenz, wenn nicht wirtschaftlich gearbeitet wird (auf Dauer). Lohn aus dem Steuerzahlertopf kommt nicht in Frage und ein Mindestlohn erhöht die Kosten zu stark, für ein wirtschaftliches Arbeiten mit dem gegebenen Arbeitskräften und dem gegenüber stehenden Arbeitsaufwand. Gerade bei Lohnintensiven Dienstleistern (wie Paketdiensten) muss eine gewisse Arbeitskraftsubstanz da sein. Kann selbst die nicht getragen werden, weil die Löhne zu hoch sind, bleibt nur die Aufgabe.


Ja, dann muss ein Unternehmen eben pleite gehen, wenn es nicht fähig ist, ein gesundes Geschäftskonzept zu haben. Ist das nicht immer die Grundlage des Kapitalismus? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die tragende Säule eines Geschäftskonzeptes die Ausbeutung der Arbeiter ist, oder?

Und wo du das Thema Paketdienstleister nennst:
GLS steigert Umsatz und Gewinn. Positive Bilanz - Logistik-Heute News, Nachrichten

Und jetzt sag mir bitte, warum eine Firma, die Gewinn macht nicht die Löhne anpassen kann? 180 Millionen Gewinn und ein Mindestlohn würd die Firma ruinieren? Das ist einfach nur Bullshit.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dumm nur bei der ganzen Sache, dass diese Dienstleister dennoch gebraucht werden, dennoch aber laut geschrien wird, wenn die Preise zu hoch sind.


Das ist natürlich genau der Teufelskreis, weil es sich viele Leute aufgrund des niedrigen Lohnniveaus auch nicht leisten können mehr zu bezahlen. Im Endeffekt sorgen diese Niedriglöhne wiederrum zu anderen Niedriglöhnen. Ein Mindestlohn würde diese Spirale aufbrechen und ins positive wandeln. Denn wenn viele der heute Millionen Arbeiter unter Mindestlohn mehr verdienen, würde das auch die Binnenwirtschaft ankurbeln.

Ich für meinen Teil ziehe auch schon die Konsequenzen. Ich gehe zum teureren Frisör, der die Leute eben besser bezahlt, ich kaufe nicht bei den ganzen Discoutern wir Aldi oder Lidl ein sondern geh zum Edeka usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Was soll ich von einer CDU halten, die angesichts der aktuellen Lage mit Steuererleichterungen werben? Für wie blöd halten die uns eigentlich?



Du hast Wahlwerbung von der CDU mit ""Inhalt"" gesehen?
Bei uns hängen ausschließlich Personen rum, Aussagen gibt es gar keine, nichtmal leere Versprechungen...
(In Anbetracht dessen, dass sie der Meinung sind, mit P.H.Carstensen Wähler anzulocken, antworte ich mal auf deine Frage: Die halten uns für total bescheuert)





17&4 schrieb:


> Ein Mindestlohn klingt auf dem ersten Blick gut und gerecht. Was man aber verschweigt:Unternehmen müssen auch dann Menschen diesen Lohn zahlen, obwohl dieser nicht durch die Arbeit dieser erwirtschaftet werden kann bzw. wird.



Ach so muss man das interpretieren. Hatte mich schon gewundert - 
"Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen", im Sinne von "Die Leute müssen verdienen, was sie verdient haben" wollte so gar nicht passen.
"Arbeit muss für Unternehmen wieder lohnen" entspricht da schon eher dem gewohnten.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass nicht jeder seine drei € mehr zahlen würde, sondern auch 10 -15 €. Das tut schon mehr weh in der Kasse und macht die Entscheidung nicht mehr monatlich zum Frisör zu gehen leichter. Die Folge ist ein komplett Ausfall dieses Umsatzes oder eine Reduzierung auf einen billigeren Haarschnitt, was wiederum den Durchschnittsumsatz sinken lässt.



Ein flächendeckender Mindestlohn sorgt auch dafür, dass die Leute mehr ausgeben können - es tut eben nicht "mehr weh in der Kasse", sondern unterm Strich bleibt mehr übrig. Denn: Im gleichen Maße, wie die Löhne steigen, steigen auch die Einkommen und damit die Möglichkeit für Ausgaben. Da aber die Kosten für Rohstoffe,... nicht steigen, steigen die Produktpreise in einem geringeren Maße -> mehr Konsum möglich. (ob man, mit Blick auf die globale Situation, mehr Konsum befürworten sollte, ist eine andere Frage)
Wichtig ist dann natürlich, dass der innerhalb dieses Systems erfolgt. Wenn die Leute ihr zusätzliches Geld in japanische Fernseher und spanische Hotels stecken, klappt das nicht mehr (es sei denn, die kaufen umgekehrt deutsche Autos und führen den gleichen Mindestlohn ein  ). Dieses Problem haben wir aber bereits jetzt und irgendwie seh ich da bei keiner Partei irgendwelche Bestrebungen, lindernden Einfluss auf den Wertefluss von und nach Deutschland Einfluss zu nehmen. Im Gegenteil, eher wird Globalisierung noch weiter vorrangetrieben (die FDP will ja sogar den Klimaschutz aus der Hand geben...), damit die deutschen Lohnkosten (und damit die Lebensumstände) im direkten Wettkampf mit den z.B. Nigerianischen stehen. 



> Dann müssen diese Unternehmen schlicht und hart gesagt pleite gehen. Das ist eine logische Konsequenz, wenn nicht wirtschaftlich gearbeitet wird (auf Dauer).



Leicht gesagt, schwer getan. Wie die aktuelle Lage zeigt, können grundsätzliche Fehler im Wirtschaftsprinzip weltweit zeitgleich ihre Auswirkungen zeigen und damit das gesamte System zusammenbrechen lassen. Die Auswirkungen dieser Störung sind dann aber so groß, dass sie auch Unternehmen, die besser gewirtschaft haben, treffen und einen Wiederaufbau aus eigener Kraft fast unmöglich machen.
In einer global vernetzten und Schulden-basierten Wirtschaft gibt es eben keine vollständig unabhängigen Unternehmen.
(vergleiche zum Ökosystem liegen nahe. Das scheinen Wirtschaftsgrößen genausowenig zu verstehen)


----------



## Bucklew (12. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast Wahlwerbung von der CDU mit ""Inhalt"" gesehen?
> Bei uns hängen ausschließlich Personen rum, Aussagen gibt es gar keine, nichtmal leere Versprechungen...
> (In Anbetracht dessen, dass sie der Meinung sind, mit P.H.Carstensen Wähler anzulocken, antworte ich mal auf deine Frage: Die halten uns für total bescheuert)


Nun ja, in unseren Breiten haben sie zur Kommunalwahl sogar mit dem CSU-Politiker Guttenberg geworben, das zeigt das im Endeffekt auch.


----------



## DOTL (12. September 2009)

Leute, achtet beim Diskutieren bitte auf einen gewissen Grad an Objektivität. Sicherlich ist das bei politischen Diskussionen schwer, aber es bringt nichts, sein gegenüber gegebenenfalls zu provozieren oder anweitig zu diffamieren. 
Insofern, achtet daher bitte auf einen angemessenen Tonfall sowie allgemein auf eine klare Argumentation.

-----



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das ist ein kleiner 5000-Mann-Betrieb (weltweit), der eine 50-Mann-Filiale hat. Großbetrieb ist das mitnichten.


 
Die Einteilung, ob es sich um ein KMU oder ein Großunternehmen handelt, erfolgt in der Regel an Hand des Umsatzes, da dies genauer als die Mitarbeiterzahl ist. 
Ab 100 Mio. Umsatz kann man allgemein von einem Großbetrieb sprechen. Alles darunter ist noch dem Mittelstand zuzuordnen, auch wenn es hierbei gewisse Abstufungen gibt.

Es gibt diverse Unternehmen, welche eine relativ geringe Mitarbeiterzahl vorweisen, dennoch aber sehr hohe Umsätze/Gewinne ausweisen. Beispielsweise hatte ATI, als es von AMD übernommen wurde rund 4000 Mitarbeiter und erwirtschafte einen Umsatz von ca. $ 2,2 Mrd. 
Anderes beispiel. Die Stadtwerke München zählen rund 6000 Mitarbeiter, erwirtschaften einen Umsatz von über 4 Mrd. Euro.


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2009)

[X] Piraten

*A propos Linkspartei : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/29946-die-linke.html*
Hab glaub ich die meisten Posts da  (60 Stück)


----------



## Icejester (12. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Dieser Reflex von FDP-Wählern (sollte man sagen Fanatikern?) in jeder Situation sofort auf die Linkspartei zu zeigen und zu brüllen "Die sind aber viel schlimmer!!!" ist echt einfach nur noch witzig



Wer sich auf dem Boden der FDGO befindet, kann es sich mit heiterster Gelassenheit leisten, mit dem Finger auf Verfassungsfeinde zu zeigen. 



> Wenn man sich fragt, warum eine FDP so dermaßen hinterher hinkt (die "böse" Linkspartei wird wohl mehr Prozent kriegen), dann braucht man sich nur die Partei anzuschauen. Genau, Westerwelle in den Container und dann nen bisschen Spaßwahlkampf. Wie soll man so eine Partei ernst nehmen?


Und wie soll man bitte eine Partei ernst nehmen, die mit den Slogans "Reichtum für alle!" und "Reichtum besteuern!" in den Wahlkampf zieht?

Was wollen die uns denn damit sagen? Die haben dabei doch nicht von Zwölf bis Mittag gedacht. Denn wenn "Reichtum für alle!" durchgesetzt wird, müssen gemäß "Reichtum besteuern!" auch alle besteuert werden. Wenn aber alle reich sind (gleich viel haben) ist gleichzeitig keiner mehr reich. Reichtum und Armut definieren sich immer nur im Verhältnis zueinander und sind keine absoluten Werte. Dementsprechend ist also nach Durchsetzung des ersten Slogans niemand mehr reich, der zweite kann nicht befolgt werden. Und wie soll ohne Steuern das Gemeinwesen finanziert werden? Völliger Schwachsinn!

Anders gesagt: PDSED will massiv enteignen, um nachher allen armen Schluckern (andere gibt's dann nämlich nicht mehr) den letzten Pfennig abzupressen, wenn sie einsehen, daß ohne Moos halt wirklich nix los ist. So sieht's nämlich aus. Wer anderes annimmt, muß wirklich in einem Paralleluniversum sein Dasein fristen.

Und noch was: Wenn so ein Programm durchgesetzt wird, muß sich niemand einbilden, daß viele, die demnach ungerechtfertigt besteuert werden müßten, noch im Lande bleiben. Und wer soll dann die Zeche zahlen? Da gucken sicher ganz schön viele richtig gelackmeiert aus der Wäsche, wenn die bösen, bösen Leute, denen sie ihre hart erarbeiteten Kröten aus der Tasche ziehen wollen, plötzlich einfach fort sind. Wie heißt's doch gleich? Man soll gehen, wenn's am schönsten ist. Noch steht ja Gott sei Dank keine Mauer um Deutschland. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl. Jedoch muss man auch mal an die Arbeitgeber appelieren. Ein Friseur der 5 Euro die Stunde bekommt, dass sind Umstände die man so nicht hinnehmen sollte. Wenn er den dem Friseur 10 Euro zahlen würde, könnte er beispielsweise die Mehrkosten auf den für Kunden zu zahlenden Preis aufrechnen. Ich meine seien wir dohc mal ehrlich. Ich zahle bereits wesentlich mehr(kein Cutngo) und die meisten anderen Kunden wären auch bereit mehr zu zahlen. Und keiner würde wegen den gestiegenen Preisen nach Polen fahren um sich dort die Haare schneiden zu lassen., wie so oft stets als Gegenargument gebracht wird.



Das wäre ein Aufschlag von 100%!  Wenn mein Haarschnitt doppelt so teuer würde, würde ich wirklich nach Polen fahren, wenn ich in der Nähe der Grenze leben würde. Und ich gehe nur zu so Cut'n'go Friseuren. Was anderes lohnt sich bei mir eh nicht, da Frisur bei meinen Haaren leider Fehlanzeige ist. Oder ich mache mir einen schönen Bundeswehr-6mm-Schnitt daheim mit der Maschine. Ist zwar häßlich, aber da kann der Friseur gucken, wo er bleibt.



17&4 schrieb:


> Sie haben es zwar etwas überspitzt hervorgebracht aber die Grundaussage ist richtig: Die Linkspartei wird vorrangig von H4-Empfängern, Sozialversagern(Schnittpunkt mit der NPD), Leuten die die rudimentärsten Zusammenhänge in unserem Wirtschaftssystem nicht begreifen oder begreifen wollen, DDR-Fetischisten und Freunden zweifelhafter Regierungsformen(ein weiterer der vielen Schnittpunkte mit der NPD) gewählt.



Besser kann man es kaum auf den Punkt bringen!


----------



## Pokerclock (12. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Und wo du das Thema Paketdienstleister nennst:
> GLS steigert Umsatz und Gewinn. Positive Bilanz - Logistik-Heute News, Nachrichten
> 
> Und jetzt sag mir bitte, warum eine Firma, die Gewinn macht nicht die Löhne anpassen kann? 180 Millionen Gewinn und ein Mindestlohn würd die Firma ruinieren? Das ist einfach nur Bullshit.



Die 180 Millionen beziehen sich auf den EBITA. Da geht noch einiges von weg. Du kannst dir ausrechnen, was da noch für den kleinen Arbeiter übrig bleibt.

Außerdem muss das Unternehmen irgendwo her ja noch Investitionen finanzieren können oder glaubst du so manches Auto und Flugzeug hält ewig? Nicht zu vergessen die (betriebswirtschaftliche) Pflicht, Rücklagen zu bilden für schlechte Zeiten. Wo soll das Geld her kommen, wenn nicht vom Gewinn des Vorjahreszeitraums?

Übrigens, das Thema hast du ins Spiel gebracht. . 





Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil ziehe auch schon die Konsequenzen. Ich gehe zum teureren Frisör, der die Leute eben besser bezahlt, ich kaufe nicht bei den ganzen Discoutern wir Aldi oder Lidl ein sondern geh zum Edeka usw.



Gut für dich. Ich kann das leider gezwungenermaßen nicht von mir sagen, wie wohl einige Millionen andere Deutsche auch.


----------



## Bucklew (12. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wer sich auf dem Boden der FDGO befindet, kann es sich mit heiterster Gelassenheit leisten, mit dem Finger auf Verfassungsfeinde zu zeigen.


Das ist aber auch nur die Ablenkung von dem eigenen Mist, den man verzapft hat. Aber was will eine FDP auch sonst tun, wenn ihre eigenen, 50 Jahre lang hochgehaltenen Parolen und jetzt diese herrliche Finanzkrise bescherrt hat? Mit eigenen Inhalt kann man da ja keinen Stich holen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Und wie soll man bitte eine Partei ernst nehmen, die mit den Slogans "Reichtum für alle!" und "Reichtum besteuern!" in den Wahlkampf zieht?


Ich sage nicht, dass man die Linkspartei ernst nehmen sollte. Auf jeden Fall ist ihr Programm (so ich sie auch nicht wählen werde) aber deutlich besser als das der FDP, die ja genau das machen möchte, was uns in die Krise geführt hat.



Icejester schrieb:


> Was wollen die uns denn damit sagen? Die haben dabei doch nicht von Zwölf bis Mittag gedacht. Denn wenn "Reichtum für alle!" durchgesetzt wird, müssen gemäß "Reichtum besteuern!" auch alle besteuert werden. Wenn aber alle reich sind (gleich viel haben) ist gleichzeitig keiner mehr reich. Reichtum und Armut definieren sich immer nur im Verhältnis zueinander und sind keine absoluten Werte. Dementsprechend ist also nach Durchsetzung des ersten Slogans niemand mehr reich, der zweite kann nicht befolgt werden. Und wie soll ohne Steuern das Gemeinwesen finanziert werden? Völliger Schwachsinn!


Wir alle werden die Zeche zahlen müssen für das, was einige kräftig verbockt haben. Auch die Reichen und diese im Endeffekt auch deutlich mehr, schließlich sind es die einzigen, die noch die entsprechenden Möglichkeiten haben. Sozial gerecht ist es auf jeden Fall nicht, dass z.B. die Zahlungen in die Rentenkasse ab 5400€ Gehalt eingestellt werden, ein Spitzenverdiener also prozentual deutlich weniger zahlt, als jemand mit niedrigerem Gehalt. Natürlich kann und wird man so in Zukunft die Rente nicht zahlen können.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Aufschlag von 100%!  Wenn mein Haarschnitt doppelt so teuer würde, würde ich wirklich nach Polen fahren, wenn ich in der Nähe der Grenze leben würde. Und ich gehe nur zu so Cut'n'go Friseuren.


Es ist aber nicht jeder so knausrig wie du, es gibt noch genug Leute, die bereit sind für eine vernünftige Dienstleistung einen fairen Preis zu zahlen. Da darf man natürlich nicht unbedingt bei den FDP-Wählern gucken, aber solche Leute gibt es durchaus.

Was arbeitest du denn eigentlich?



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die 180 Millionen beziehen sich auf den EBITA. Da geht noch einiges von weg. Du kannst dir ausrechnen, was da noch für den kleinen Arbeiter übrig bleibt.


Der kleine Arbeiter wurde ja bereits bezahlt und wie man sieht wäre noch einige Luft drin, diese eben fair zu bezahlen und nicht auszubeuten. Oder würdest du gern für 5€ die Stunde arbeiten?



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Außerdem muss das Unternehmen irgendwo her ja noch Investitionen finanzieren können oder glaubst du so manches Auto und Flugzeug hält ewig? Nicht zu vergessen die (betriebswirtschaftliche) Pflicht, Rücklagen zu bilden für schlechte Zeiten. Wo soll das Geld her kommen, wenn nicht vom Gewinn des Vorjahreszeitraums?


Wie du wissen solltest, werden solche Betriebsausgaben wie ein neues Auto bereits in die Ausgaben reingerechnet, sind in einer Gewinnrechnung also bereits bezahlt. Auf jeden Fall ist es schlicht und einfach nicht fair den kleinen Arbeiter ganz unten auszupressen, während oben noch ein großer Batzen Gewinn rauskommt. Warum nicht eine Erfolgsprämie an die Mitarbeiter? Aber solche Gesten sind in der heutigen Überflussgesellschaft offensichtlich nicht merh willkommen. Wir machen lieber billigsten Populismuswahlkampf mit "Arbeit soll sich wieder lohnen" 

Ja die Arbeit vom GSL-Boten lohnt sich - für die Frima, nicht für ihn!



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Gut für dich. Ich kann das leider gezwungenermaßen nicht von mir sagen, wie wohl einige Millionen andere Deutsche auch.


Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo das Problem ist diese 10€ auszugeben,  um lieber dort einzukaufen, wo die Menschen vernünftig arbeiten können und bezahlt werden. So tut man seinen kleinen Teil dazu bei, dass die Welt für alle menschen ein besserer Platz zum leben ist. Zumal, wenn man sich Lautsprecher für 560€ in die Bude stellen kann.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Der kleine Arbeiter wurde ja bereits bezahlt und wie man sieht wäre noch einige Luft drin, diese eben fair zu bezahlen und nicht auszubeuten. Oder würdest du gern für 5€ die Stunde arbeiten?



Ich arbeite sogar für weitaus weniger, nämlich 0 €. Zweimal ehrenamtlich und einmal für etwas mehr als 5€ die Stunde. Aber ich bin nicht Thema des Threads




Bucklew schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist es schlicht und einfach nicht fair den kleinen Arbeiter ganz unten auszupressen, während oben noch ein großer Batzen Gewinn rauskommt. Warum nicht eine Erfolgsprämie an die Mitarbeiter? Aber solche Gesten sind in der heutigen Überflussgesellschaft offensichtlich nicht merh willkommen. Wir machen lieber billigsten Populismuswahlkampf mit "Arbeit soll sich wieder lohnen"



Wir drehen uns im Kreis, aber gut, lassen wir es so stehen.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo das Problem ist diese 10€ auszugeben,  um lieber dort einzukaufen, wo die Menschen vernünftig arbeiten können und bezahlt werden. So tut man seinen kleinen Teil dazu bei, dass die Welt für alle menschen ein besserer Platz zum leben ist. Zumal, wenn man sich Lautsprecher für 560€ in die Bude stellen kann.



Hast recht dann lieber für etwa den gleichen Preis ein Phenom II System mit Supergrafikkarte aus Fernost, als zwei LS aus einer Manufaktur 20 km vom eigenen Wohnsitz entfernt. Aber genug der persönlichen Anfeindungen und wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Poulton (12. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Das übliche "Gewinne privatisieren, Kosten sozialisieren". Und das KANN auf dauer nicht gut gehen.


Was die Linkspartei zu bieten hat, wissen wir ja. Dazu genügt ein Blick in die programmatischen Eckpunkte(welche ja bis heute Grundlage für ihr Parteiprogramm sind):



> “_Für die Überwindung von Fehlentwicklungen und sozialen Spaltungen ist eine umfassende Demokratisierung aller Lebensbereiche die Bedingung. Die Demokratisierung der Wirtschaft erfordert, die Verfügungsgewalt über alle Formen des Eigentums sozialen Maßstäben unterzuordnen. Vor allem die profitbestimmte private Verfügung über strukturbestimmende Großunternehmen muss durch breite demokratische Allianzen, Mitbestimmung und sozialstaatliche Regulierung zurückgedrängt und überwunden werden, wo sie dem Gemeinwohl widerspricht._”


Demokratisierung als schöne Umschreibung von Steuerung durch den Staat. Verfügungsgewalt über alle Formen des Eigentums heißt nichts anderes als Eingriff in die Eigentumsrechte der Menschen, also ein großer Widerspruch zu unserem Grundgesetz und zur Marktwirtschaft, welche nur auf Grundlage privaten Eigentums existieren kann. 
Was aber hier noch viel deutlicher hervortritt ist, das man weiterhin dem Irrglauben verfallen ist, dass man die Wirtschaft zentralistisch steuern kann. Wohin das führt, hat das vorrangegangene Jahrhundert ja zu genüge unter Beweis gestellt.


> “_Demzufolge können Schlüsselbereiche der Wirtschaft in Gemeineigentum überführt werden. DIE LINKE erarbeitet konkrete Vorschläge, wie bestimmte Schlüsselbereiche der Wirtschaft und der Daseinsvorsorge zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit in öffentliche Eigentumsformen überführt werden müssen, um mehr demokratische Kontrolle und Gestaltung zu ermöglichen._”


Hier wäre es mal interessant zu wissen, was sie als Schlüsselbereiche sieht. 
Etwa die Telekom? Ein Staatsbetrieb der vor über 10 Jahren privatisiert wurde und die Verbraucher seitdem vom damit einhergehenden Wettbewerb und stetig fallenden Preisen profitieren. Böser Markt weil die Preise fallen?
oder nehmen wir die DB:
Seitdem ein Teil privatisiert wurde, fährt sie Gewinne ein anstatt roter Zahlen(wie es sich für ein ordentliches Staatsunternehmen gehört). 
Streckenstilllegung? Wie können Sie nur! Egal was es kostet, egal wieviel es genutzt wird(selbst wenn nur eine Hansel pro Tag die Strecke nutzt), es muss um jeden Preis erhalten werden. Effizienz und Wirtschaftlichkeit(ja, das hat auch was mit Ökologie zu tun) ist ja schliesslich ganz böse.


> “_Unsere Anerkennung gilt den Bemühungen um eine sozial- und wohlfahrtsstaatliche Eindämmung des Kapitalismus ebenso wie Versuchen einer *Überwindung der kapitalistischen Eigentums- und Herrschaftsverhältnisse*._”


Das riecht doch sehr nach Marx und seinen kommunistischen Utopien.
Mir ist schleierhaft, wie man von Seiten des Verfassungsschutzes, der Politik und des Bundesverfassungsgerichts derartige Bekundungen auf die leichte Schulter nimmt. Eines der Kriterien für die Verfassungswidrigkeit ist doch die Drohung, Grundrechte zu verletzen. Das Recht auf Eigentum ist ein Grundrecht im Sinne unseres Grundgesetzes. 


> “_Konzerne und andere profitable Unternehmen müssen wieder deutlich mehr Steuern zahlen. Es soll wieder eine *Vermögenssteuer erhoben werden*, die Erbschaftssteuer auf große Erbschaften ist zu erhöhen. (…) Veräußerungsgewinne beim Verkauf von Wertpapieren und Immobilien wollen wir ohne Spekulationsfristen besteuern. Der *Spitzensteuersatz der Einkommenssteuer soll auf mindestens 50 Prozent angehoben werden*._”


Hier sieht man deutlich, das es den Linken nicht um ein einfacheres Steuersystem geht(da war doch mal der Vorschlag mit der Steuererklärung, die auf einen Bierdeckel passt), sondern nur um den Grundsatz: "_Wir verteilen solange um, bis alle gleicharm sind._"
Mehr Steuern für Reiche scheint auf den ersten Blick ja sogar Vernünftig zu klingen, nur funktionieren tut das schon lange nicht mehr. Da gerade Unternehmen und vermögende Menschen die davon am meisten betroffen wären, ihre Aktivitäten in andere Länder verlegt haben. Folglich geht der Staat leer aus und schaut wie bei den letzten Erhöhungen nur Dumm aus der Wäsche. Aber Hauptsache man hat Symbolpolitik gemacht. 
Auch die Forderung nach einer Vermögenssteuer täuscht vor, das Vermögen schon heute nicht besteuert werden. Das stimmt aber so nicht. Denn jedes Vermögen wirft Erträge ab und die werden sehr wohl besteuert. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, ist die Vermögenssteuer eine Substanzsteuer. Sie zehrt also ihre Besteuerungsgrundlage im Laufe der Zeit auf und die Dummen sind die Sparer. 


> “_Mit höheren Löhnen müssen auch wieder die Renten steigen. Die gesetzliche Rentenversicherung soll in eine Erwerbstätigenversicherung umgewandelt werden, in die schrittweise Angehörige aller Berufsgruppen einbezogen werden._”


Das Problem unserer Rentenversicherung ist die demografische Entwicklung. Also weniger junge Beitragszahler, mehr ältere Leistungsempfänger. Wenn man jetzt andere Gruppen wie Beamte und Selbständige in dieses marode System einbezieht, schafft man nicht nur mehr Beitragszahler sondern gleichzeitig einen bedeutend höheren Anteil von Leistungsempfängern(man schaue sich hierzu nur an, wieviele Leute heutzutage noch verbeamtet werden und wieviele es noch zu Anfang der BRD waren).


> “_Die gesamte Bevölkerung soll in der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung erfasst sein, die alle medizinisch notwendigen Leistungen trägt. Sämtliche Einkommen sollen einbezogen und die Beitragsbemessungsgrenzen deutlich angehoben und stufenweise abgeschafft werden._”


Die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung in Deutschland ist teuer, ineffizient und marode. Schuld daran sind vorallem fehlgeschlagene Reformen, Bürokratenwirtschaft, mangelnder Wettbewerb und kein Anreiz für einen effizienten Umgang mit den zur Verfügung gestellten Mittel. 
Solch ein System aufrecht zu erhalten und noch mehr Menschen dort reinzuzwingen, grenzt gerade zu an geistiger Inkontinenz.

Solche Thesen wie sie die Linkspartei vertritt, sind geradezu gefährlich für Freiheit und Wohlstand in unserem Land und nichts weiter als eine zweifelhafte Illusion.



> Es kann nicht sein, dass ein Unternehmen auf Kosten der Angestellten oder des Staats (Gehaltaufstockung) Gewinne einfährt.


Stimmt. Ein richtiges Unternehmen muss sich verstaatlichen lassen, um dann auf Kosten aller rote Zahlen zu schreiben.



> Eine Putzfrau wäre auch mit 8€ nicht überbezahlt, wenn man mal rechnet, was es kosten würde, wenn die richtigen Angestellten diese Arbeit tun würden, ist sie verdammt billig.


Schau dir mal unser Arbeitsrecht an. Es gibt soetwas wie Vor- und Nachbereitungszeit und dazu zählt auch das Wegbringen des Mülls und gelegentliches putzen. Und ja, diese Zeit muss nicht vergütet werden, so sieht es auch unser BAG(AZ 5 AZR 122/99 vom 11.10.2000).



> Sei doch froh, dass es die Gewerkschaften gibt, ansonsten würdest du schon seit 15 Jahren irgendwo in einer alten Kohlemine täglich 12 Stunden Kohle schauffeln.


Ich bin auch froh darüber das es sie gibt. Nur haben die sich ihre zunehmende Bedeutungslosigkeit, die sie mit populistischen Kassenschlagern wieder zurückzuholen versuchen, doch eindeutig selbst zuzuschreiben.



> Man merkt, dass du wohl offensichtlich noch nie gearbeitet hast. Aber in solchen Sachen sind sich die FDP-Wähler ja sehr oft einig, Ahnung haben ist da definitiv fehl am Platze


3-jährige Lehre in einer Fleischerei, jetzt Umsattlung auf Fachangestellter für Medien und Informationsdienste. Wenn ich jetzt das Beispiel Fleischerei heranziehe: Monatslohn von Fleischereifachverkäuferin hier in Thüringen bei voller 40h-Woche plus i.d.R. unbezahlter Arbeit an jedem zweiten Wochenende zwischen 550 bis 750€. Ich kann mir deine Buh-Rufe wieder ausmalen, nur kann ich sagen, das ich Einblick in die Bücher hatte und somit weiß, das mehr nicht möglich ist und somit ein Mindestlohn nur dafür sorgen wird, das die Betriebe entweder Pleite gehen, Personal abbauen müssen oder einen Teil des Personals auf Teilzeit umstellen(was auch wieder weniger Lohn bedeutet). Es fehlt einfach der Umsatz. Denn seit ungefähr mitte der 90er ist er um rund 50% zurückgegangen(auch bedingt durch den Bevölkerungsschwund). Wie willst du das kompensieren? Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das man auch noch Geld ansparen muss(also bilden von Kapitalvermögen) für Investitionen und schwierige Zeiten.



> Solche Aussagen sind einfach nur peinlich, und damit disqualifizierst du dich selbst.


Ein Blick in den VS-Bericht disqualifiziert die Linkspartei sowieso von vorneherein.



> Im Gegensatz zur FDP, die nun schon seit 50 Jahren das predigt, was uns die aktuelle Krise bescherrt hat (und dabei weiß jeder mit nem ICQ über Zimmertemperatur und ein bisschen Realitätssinn, dass liberale Gedanken am Markt nicht funktionieren.


Das übliche, nichtssagende Geschwätz über die FDP und ein Unwissen darüber, was die Krise ausgelöst hat.
Die zentrale Ursache warum es überhaupt dazu kommen konnte, ist eine extreme Niedrigzinspolitik der amerikanischen Notenbank seit dem Platzen der New-Economy Blase(das macht man weiterhin, hier wird der Teufel mit dem Belzebub ausgetrieben). Dies hat den Konsumenten in USA ermöglicht, über ihre Verhältnisse zu leben, indem auch einkommensschwache Schichten an Kredite kamen, an die sie unter normalen Umständen gar nicht gekommen wären. 
Und warum diese Krise auch uns so getroffen hat liegt wohl an der Gier und mangelhaften Marktkenntnissen unser hießigen Bänker, ja selbst der Staatssekretäre von den Staatsbanken wie BayernLB und HSH(soviel zum Thema Staatswirtschaft), sowie die lasche Kreditvergabepraxis der US-Banken und die unkritische Haltung der Rating-Agenturen.
Daraus nun aber abzuleiten, dass das ganze System krank ist und man eine Wende herbeiführen muss ist eindeutig falsch. Selbst die FDP hatte auch schon in Vergangenheit diese lasche Vergabepraxis kritisiert gehabt.
Apropos HSH: Wenn das stimmt was im Focus steht, hat man mittels einer Scheingesellschaft auf den Kaimeninseln an unserer Banken- und Finanzaufsicht sowie dem Fiskus vorbei, die riskanten Geschäfte getätigt, die zu der derzeitigen Schieflage geführt haben. 



> Einige Beispiele: Roaminggebühren, Auslandsüberweisungen, einheitliches Handyladegerät.),


Über das Bürokraten und Beamtenmonstrum EU, welches nur Steuermittel vergeudet und ohne das man genausogut, wenn nicht sogar besser dastünde, sowie die nationale Souveränität gewahrt bliebe, lasse ich mich jetzt erstmal nicht weiter aus.



> hat die Linke einen Lafontaine, der (so wenig ich ihn mag) seit 4 Jahren die aktuelle Krise vorher gesagt hat und shcon vor Derivaten gewarnt hat, bevor einem Westerwelle das ganze auf nem Kärtchen mal gezeigt wurde.


Was kommt als nächstes? Rahmen wir jeden Spruch von Ihm ein(wie es in Nordkorea bei Kim üblich ist, wenn er wieder seine Sprüche zum besten gibt)?



> Völlig richtig. Zumal in UK z.B. der Mindestlohn überhaupt keine negativen Folgen hatte. Die Produktivität stieg (klar, jemand der nicht jeden Euro zweimal um drehen muss und glücklich ist, ist produktiver) und sogar die Beschäftigungszahlen.


Immer wieder der gleiche unsinnige Versuch, die Verhältnisse anderer Länder direkt auf hier zu übertragen. Der dortige Arbeitsmarkt ist wenig bis gar nicht reguliert, Kündigungsschutz ein Fremdwort(der Grund warum z.B. Arbeiter in Frankreich mit leeren Gasflaschen damit drohen, ein Werk in die Luft zu sprengen). Man schaue sich hierzu auch die Liberalisierungsgesetze an, die unter der Regierung Thatcher verabschiedet wurden, weil zum damaligen Zeitpunkt die Wirtschaft sehr krankte und die Staatsausgaben in die Höhe schossen.



> Es würde auch niemanden umbringen, wenn er anstatt 9€ fürs Haare schneiden 11€ bezahlt und dafür die Frisöse fair bezahlt wird.


Natürlich, alles staatlich reglementiert. Wo kämen wir den sonst hin in Deutschland? Also der übliche mangelnder Respekt vor der Freiheit und ein zweifelhaftes Verständnis vom Staat, was ja bezeichnend für die Linken ist, der seine Bürger vor jedem Übel zu bewahren hat und am besten auch noch eine Anleitung zur korrekten Reinung des Gesäß herausbringen sollte.



> Das sind Aussagen auf dem Niveau einer NPD.


NPD und Linkspartei nehmen sich beide nicht viel. Wobei, der NPD traue ich wenigstens noch in Ansätzen zu, das sie die Wirtschaft nicht überreglementieren.



> Aber ich werde nächsten Sonntag fröhlich in mich grinsen, wenn die Linke mehr Prozente bekommt als die FDP. Das ist dann die faire Rache.


Und ich werde fröhlich grinsen, wenn CDU und FDP für die nächsten 4 Jahre regieren werden und damit auch der unsägliche populistische Schwachsinn wie Verschärfung des Waffenrechts vom Tisch ist und sich Grüne und Linkspartei daran nicht austoben dürfen(gerade bei letzterem wird die FDP sich relativ vieler Stimmen aus dem Lager der Waffenbesitzer, ganz egal ob nun freie oder erlaubnispflichtige, erfreuen können). Dito bei Klimalüge und -hysterie.
Aber wenn wir schonmal bei Freiheitsrechten sind, in dem Bezug ist doch eine Äusserung von Lafontaine interessant:


> _Die Überführung der Privatsender in öffentlich-rechtliche Trägerschaft wäre mein Herzenswunsch. _
> Quelle: Fraktion DIE LINKE. im Bundestag - Wortlaut: »Selbstverständlich halte ich am Sozialismus fest«


Also nichts anderes als Verstaatlichung der Medien. Wahrlich tolle Aussichten.


----------



## Bucklew (12. September 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Was die Linkspartei zu bieten hat, wissen wir ja. Dazu genügt ein Blick in die programmatischen Eckpunkte(welche ja bis heute Grundlage für ihr Parteiprogramm sind):


Ich werde mich zum Wahlprogramm der Linken mit dir nicht mehr äußern, da du dich schon mehr als disqualifiziert hast, was das angeht. Wirklich traurig.



17&4 schrieb:


> Die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung in Deutschland ist teuer, ineffizient und marode. Schuld daran sind vorallem fehlgeschlagene Reformen, Bürokratenwirtschaft, mangelnder Wettbewerb und kein Anreiz für einen effizienten Umgang mit den zur Verfügung gestellten Mittel.
> Solch ein System aufrecht zu erhalten und noch mehr Menschen dort reinzuzwingen grenz gerade zu an geistiger Inkontinenz.


Und stattdessen? Sollen sich die Leute unterhalb des Mindestlohn, die vom Staat noch Unterstützung erhalten um überhaupt leben zu können, dann noch eine private Krankenkasse bezahlen? Und wie sollen solche Leute, die sowieso schon nicht genug einbezahlen noch entlastet werden, wenn die Leistungsträger nicht ebenfalls ihren fairen Beitrag leisten?



17&4 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ein richtiges Unternehmen muss sich verstaatlichen lassen, um dann auf Kosten aller rote Zahlen zu schreiben.


Eines hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Ein Unternehme, dass nur schwarze Zahlen schreibt, weil es seinen Angestellten nicht genug Geld bezahlt, damit diese Leben können, ist einfach kein gesundes Unternehmen. Ganz einfach.



17&4 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal unser Arbeitsrecht an. Es gibt soetwas wie Vor- und Nachbereitungszeit und dazu zählt auch das Wegbringen des Mülls und gelegentliches putzen. Und ja, diese Zeit muss nicht vergütet werden, so sieht es auch unser BAG(AZ 5 AZR 122/99 vom 11.10.2000).


Nun ja, man sollte auch lesen können:

"*Waschen und Umkleiden sind in der Regel, sofern nichts anderes vereinbart ist, keine Hauptleistungspflichten des Arbeitnehmers, für die der Arbeitgeber nach § 611 BGB eine Vergütung zu gewähren hätte."

*Es geht hier also weder ums putzen noch ums Müll wegbringen, sondern einfach nur um das Waschen und/oder Umkleiden, vor und nach der Arbeit.



17&4 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch froh darüber das es sie gibt. Nur haben die sich ihre zunehmende Bedeutungslosigkeit, die sie mit populistischen Kassenschlagern wieder zurückzuholen versuchen, doch eindeutig selbst zuzuschreiben.


Trifft auch irgendwie sehr gut auf die FDP zu. Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum die liberale Partei in Deutschland (in vielen anderen Ländern sonst deutlich besser) immer irgendwo unter ferner liefen kommt.


17&4 schrieb:


> 3-jährige Lehre in einer Fleischerei, jetzt Umsattlung auf Fachangestellter für Medien und Informationsdienste. Wenn ich jetzt das Beispiel Fleischerei heranziehe: Monatslohn von Fleischereifachverkäuferin hier in Thüringen bei voller 40h-Woche plus i.d.R. unbezahlter Arbeit an jedem zweiten Wochenende zwischen 550 bis 750€. Ich kann mir deine Buh-Rufe wieder ausmalen, nur kann ich sagen, das ich Einblick in die Bücher hatte und somit weiß, das mehr nicht möglich ist und somit ein Mindestlohn nur dafür sorgen wird, das die Betriebe entweder Pleite gehen, Personal abbauen müssen oder einen Teil des Personals auf Teilzeit umstellen(was auch wieder weniger Lohn bedeutet). Es fehlt einfach der Umsatz. Denn seit ungefähr mitte der 90er ist er um rund 50% zurückgegangen(auch bedingt durch den Bevölkerungsschwund). Wie willst du das kompensieren? Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das man auch noch Geld ansparen muss(also bilden von Kapitalvermögen) für Investitionen und schwierige Zeiten.


Und warum fehlt der Umsatz? Genau, weil die Leute nicht genug verdienen und daher nicht mehr genügend kaufen, ganz einfach. Und schon werden die Arbeiter entlassen und/oder enthalten weniger Geld und schon haben die Leute noch weniger Geld in der Tasche um sich Fleisch zu kaufen und wieder sinkt der Umsatz. Und so weiter. Eine reine Teufelsspirale, die sich offensichtlich nur von staatlicher Seite aus lösen lässt.

Wenn es einen Mindestlohn gäbe, würde das Fleisch eben nicht 10€ da Kilo kosten, sondern 11€. Wäre aber kein Problem, weil die Leute eben mehr Geld hätten um eben dieses Fleisch zu bezahlen.



17&4 schrieb:


> Das übliche, nichtssagende Geschwätz über die FDP und ein Unwissen darüber, was die Krise ausgelöst hat.
> Die zentrale Ursache, warum es überhaupt dazu kommen konnte, ist eine extreme Niedrigzinspolitik der amerikanischen Notenbank seit dem Platzen der New-Economy Blase(das macht man weiterhin, hier wird der Teufel mit dem Belzebub ausgetrieben). Dies hat den Konsumenten in USA ermöglicht, über ihre Verhältnisse zu leben, indem auch einkommensschwache Schichten an Kredite kamen, an die sie unter normalen Umständen gar nicht gekommen wären.
> Und warum diese Krise auch uns so getroffen hat liegt wohl an der Gier und mangelhaften Marktkenntnissen unser hießigen Bänker, ja selbst der Staatssekretäre von den Staatsbanken wie BayernLB und HSH(soviel zum Thema Staatswirtschaft), sowie die lasche Kreditvergabepraxis der US-Banken und die unkritische Haltung der Rating-Agenturen.
> Daraus nun aber abzuleiten, dass das ganze System krank ist und man eine Wende herbeiführen muss ist eindeutig falsch. Selbst die FDP hatte auch schon in Vergangenheit diese lasche Vergabepraxis kritisiert gehabt.
> Apropos HSH: Wenn das stimmt was im Focus stimmt, hat man mittels einer Scheingesellschaft auf den Kaimeninseln, an unserer Banken- und Finanzaufsicht sowie dem Fiskus vorbei, die riskanten Geschäfte getätigt, die zu der derzeitigen Schieflage geführt haben.


Das ist nur ein Teil der Wahrheit, der andere ist, dass wir in Deutschland unsere Bankengesetze auf Druck der Banken gelockert haben, damit diese auch die völlig überzogenen Renditewerte der US-Banken erreichen können. Das ist etwas, was die FDP nun schon seit Jahrzehnten fordert, immer mit dem Grundtenor "Je weniger Staat, desto besser". Warum also diese Leute wählen, die genau das als Grundüberzeugung hatten, was uns in die ******** geritten hat? Das ganze kannst du auch gern mal nachlesen:

Finanzkrise: Die FDP eiert - Politik | STERN.DE

Und der Artikel ist schon fast ein Jahr alt!



17&4 schrieb:


> Über das Bürokraten und Beamtenmonstrum EU, welches nur Steuermittel vergeudet und ohne das man genausogut, wenn nicht sogar besser dastünde, sowie die nationale Souveränität gewahrt bliebe, lasse ich mich jetzt erstmal nicht weiter aus.


Du findest es also schlecht, dass du keine 2€ pro Minute für ein Handytelefonat in Belgien 2km von der deutschen Grenze entfernt zahlen musst? Na, deine Probleme hätte ich wirklich mal gern.



17&4 schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächstes? Rahmen wir jeden Spruch von Ihm ein(wie es in Nordkorea bei Kim üblich ist, wenn er wieder seine Sprüche zum besten gibt)?


Wir halten einfach mal fest, dass dieser Mann einfach Recht hatte. Und zwar deutlich früher als JEDER andere Politiker in diesem Land. Hatte ein Westerwelle jemals Recht? Glaube nicht....



17&4 schrieb:


> Natürlich, alles staatlich reglementiert. Wo kämen wir den sonst hin in Deutschland? Also der übliche mangelnder Respekt vor der Freiheit und ein zweifelhaftes Verständnis vom Staat, was ja bezeichnend für die Linken ist, der seine Bürger vor jedem Übel zu bewahren hat und am besten auch noch eine Anleitung zur korrekten Reinung des Gesäß herausbringen sollte.


Also lieber in Freiheit hungern, anstatt staatlich reglemntiert genug Geld zu haben ums sich was zu beißen zu kaufen? Solch ein Bullshit kann auch wirklich nur ein völlig Verblenderter von sich geben.



17&4 schrieb:


> NPD und Linkspartei nehmen sich beide nicht viel. Wobei, der NPD traue ich wenigstens noch in Ansätzen zu, das sie die Wirtschaft nicht überreglementieren.


Und das dir die NPD gefällt, traue ich dir auch sofort zu.



17&4 schrieb:


> Und ich werde fröhlich grinsen, wenn CDU und FDP für die nächsten 4 Jahre regieren werden und damit auch der unsägliche populistische Schwachsinn wie Verschärfung des Waffenrechts vom Tisch sind und sich Grüne und Linkspartei daran nicht austoben dürfen(gerade bei letzterem wird die FDP sich relativ vieler Stimmen aus dem Lager der Waffenbesitzer, ganz egal ob nun freie oder erlaubnispflichtige, erfreuen können). Dito bei Klimalüge und -hysterie.


Ich werde dich an diese, deine Worte errinnern. Ich schätze: Kein Schwarz/Gelb und die Linke hat mehr Prozente als die FDP. So blöd, wie CDU und FDP meinen, sind die Wähler dann ja Gott sei Dank doch nicht, Ausnahmen bestätigen aber natürlich wie immer die Regel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Demokratisierung als schöne Umschreibung von Steuerung durch den Staat. Verfügungsgewalt über alle Formen des Eigentums heißt nichts anderes als Eingriff in die Eigentumsrechte der Menschen, also ein großer Widerspruch zu unserem Grundgesetz und zur Marktwirtschaft, welche nur auf Grundlage privaten Eigentums existieren kann.
> Was aber hier noch viel deutlicher hervortritt ist, das man weiterhin dem Irrglauben verfallen ist, dass man die Wirtschaft zentralistisch steuern kann. Wohin das führt, hat das vorrangegangene Jahrhundert ja zu genüge unter Beweis gestellt.



Nur mal so als Anmerkung zum Thema Textverständniss (was die Linke sich dabei wirklich denkt, weiß ich auch nicht):
In diesem Absatz steht nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts von Zentralisierung oder Staatsführung.
Da steht nur Demokratisierung der Industrie. Diese ist bereits in Höchstform erreicht, wenn die Firmenleitung demokratisch von den Angestellten vorgegeben wird.

(was es -in der Schneise hinter den Heuschrecken- stellenweise sogar in der Marktwirtschaft gibt)



> oder nehmen wir die DB:
> Seitdem ein Teil privatisiert wurde, fährt sie Gewinne ein anstatt roter Zahlen(wie es sich für ein ordentliches Staatsunternehmen gehört).



Der effektive Stundenlohne wurde massiv gesenkt, die Wartung an vielen Stellen vernachlässigt, die Einstellung von Ausbaumaßnahmen wird zunehmend zum Problem und die Sicherstellung einer gewissen Restmobilität ganzer Landstriche unterliegt heute wieder dem Staat bzw. ist Privatsache. (eine Privatsache, die einige nicht finanzieren können und die anderen körperlich nicht oder kaum möglich ist). Ebenfalls Staatssache ist die weitere Bezahlung eines Großteils des (zu Recht) abgebauten Personals.

Unterm Strich sind die schwarzen Zahlen der Bahn ein Zehren an den Grundlagen für die Zukunft (die entsprechend röter wird) und die Ausgaben, die früher richtig Reingeschlagen haben, existieren weiterhin. Weiterhin in der Bilanz des Staates, nur der gewinnbringende Teil der Bahn ist von da verschwunden.




> Mir ist schleierhaft, wie man von Seiten des Verfassungsschutzes, der Politik und des Bundesverfassungsgerichts derartige Bekundungen auf die leichte Schulter nimmt. Eines der Kriterien für die Verfassungswidrigkeit ist doch die Drohung, Grundrechte zu verletzen. Das Recht auf Eigentum ist ein Grundrecht im Sinne unseres Grundgesetzes.



Sie steht aber hinter den Menschenrechten zurück und kann dementsprechend mit Blick auf soziale Missstände eingeschränkt sein.




> Die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung in Deutschland ist teuer, ineffizient und marode. Schuld daran sind vorallem fehlgeschlagene Reformen, Bürokratenwirtschaft, mangelnder Wettbewerb und kein Anreiz für einen effizienten Umgang mit den zur Verfügung gestellten Mittel.
> Solch ein System aufrecht zu erhalten und noch mehr Menschen dort reinzuzwingen, grenzt gerade zu an geistiger Inkontinenz.



So ein System abzuschaffen, ohne eine funktionierende Alternative zu haben, grenzt nicht nur an, sondern liegt ganz klar im Bereich der humanitären Katastrophe.




> Schau dir mal unser Arbeitsrecht an. Es gibt soetwas wie Vor- und Nachbereitungszeit und dazu zählt auch das Wegbringen des Mülls und gelegentliches putzen. Und ja, diese Zeit muss nicht vergütet werden, so sieht es auch unser BAG(AZ 5 AZR 122/99 vom 11.10.2000).



Schön, dass das gesetzlich geregelt ist. Hoffentlich kommt niemand daher und liberalisiert...
Aber am Grundproblem ändert das nichts: Hochbezahlte Spezialisten vergeuden ihre teure Zeit für Arbeiten, die jeder erledigen könnte - wärend "jeder" zu Hause sitzt und von Stütze vegetiert.
Und dabei ist es i.d.R. egal, ob das als Arbeits- oder Nicht-Arbeitszeit verrechnet wird. Denn die meisten Menschen interessieren sich dann doch eher für "verbleibende Freizeit" und das ist es definitiv nicht.




> Das übliche, nichtssagende Geschwätz über die FDP und ein Unwissen darüber, was die Krise ausgelöst hat.
> Die zentrale Ursache, warum es überhaupt dazu kommen konnte, ist eine extreme Niedrigzinspolitik der amerikanischen Notenbank seit dem Platzen der New-Economy Blase



Die nochmal worauf basierte?
Hart arbeitende Leute, deren Wertschööpfungsprozess fast schon mit dem Rohstoffabbau vergleichbar waren und deren Unternehmen sich Stück für Stück aus investierten Gewinnen aufgebaut haben?
Ich glaube mich grob zu erinnern, dass auch da Spekulationen, leicht verfügbares Geld aus Krediten und mangelnde Rücksicht auf die Zukunft das entscheidende Problem waren. Und das ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, da sie (mit einem wechselnden Anteil an Mitdenken) die Grundlage für den Großteil der wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung darstellen. Seit Jahrzehnten und in quasi allen Bereichen der heute existierenden Weltwirtschaft.




> Daraus nun aber abzuleiten, dass das ganze System krank ist und man eine Wende herbeiführen muss ist eindeutig falsch. Selbst die FDP hatte auch schon in Vergangenheit diese lasche Vergabepraxis kritisiert gehabt.



Heute fordert sie, dass die Banken bei der Kreditvergabe nicht so restriktiv sind...
(wobei ich noch nicht so ganz durchblicke, wie sie diese Forderung liberal durchsetzen will)


Kommentare zur "EU ohne die man besser dasteht", "Klimalüge", NPD-Vergleichen & Co spar ich mir mal... 




*Allgemeine Anmerkung:*
Die Diskussion wichtiger politischer Themen ist, im Vorfeld der Wahl, sicherlich nicht verkehrt in diesem Thread. Ein Vergleich der Einstellung verschiedener Parteien gehört da dazu.
Aber wer seinen Schwerpunkt ganz auf das Zerpflücken der Linken legen möchte, der nimmt dafür den entsprechenden Thread.


----------



## Bucklew (12. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heute fordert sie, dass die Banken bei der Kreditvergabe nicht so restriktiv sind...
> (wobei ich noch nicht so ganz durchblicke, wie sie diese Forderung liberal durchsetzen will)


Warum durchsetzen? Selbst wenn sie an die Macht kommen sollten (was ich nicht glaube), ist das doch sowieso nur eine Lüge, unter Schwarz/Gelb können die Banken dann weitermachen wie bisher und abends bei Frau Merkel und Herrn Westerwelle dann noch nett im Kanzleramt speisen. Die FDP weiß genau, dass sie angesichts der aktuellen Situation, die in Deutschland vorallem durch die von ihr propangierten lieberalen Politik entstanden ist, nicht weiter machen kann wie bisher. Wobei das immerhin ehrlich wäre, so ist es einfach nur lächerlich, wenn die FDP erzähl sie wäre ja schon seit Jahren für stärkere Regulierung des Finanzmarktes.


----------



## MomentInTime (13. September 2009)

Gerad' entdeckt...



			
				blog.fefe.de - 12.09.09 schrieb:
			
		

> [l] Die Union macht mal eben klar, wie viel Konzessionen sie sich bei einer Koalition mit der FDP aus den Rippen leiern werden lassen: keine erwähnenswerten.Der CSU-Chef wird deutlich: Bei Koalitionsverhandlungen mit der FDP will Horst Seehofer auf Online-Durchsuchungen von Computern und dem Anbauverbot von gentechnisch veränderten Pflanzen in Bayern bestehen. Auch die von den Liberalen proklamierten Steuersenkungen seien überzogen, sagte er im Gespräch mit dem SPIEGEL.​


----------



## Icejester (13. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass man die Linkspartei ernst nehmen sollte. Auf jeden Fall ist ihr Programm (so ich sie auch nicht wählen werde) aber deutlich besser als das der FDP, die ja genau das machen möchte, was uns in die Krise geführt hat.



Die FDP ist seit elf(!) Jahren nicht mehr in der Regierungsverantwortung. Deren Absichten haben damit also herzlich wenig zu tun. Und wie an anderer Stelle schon bemerkt, haben wir die Finanzkrise der amerikanischen Geldpolitik zu verdanken. Abgeschmiert sind auch als erstes diverse Landesbanken, die zu hoch gepokert haben. 



> Wir alle werden die Zeche zahlen müssen für das, was einige kräftig verbockt haben. Auch die Reichen und diese im Endeffekt auch deutlich mehr, schließlich sind es die einzigen, die noch die entsprechenden Möglichkeiten haben. Sozial gerecht ist es auf jeden Fall nicht, dass z.B. die Zahlungen in die Rentenkasse ab 5400€ Gehalt eingestellt werden, ein Spitzenverdiener also prozentual deutlich weniger zahlt, als jemand mit niedrigerem Gehalt. Natürlich kann und wird man so in Zukunft die Rente nicht zahlen können.


Das ist ja nur die halbe Wahrheit. Es mag sicher sein, daß ab € 5.400 Gehalt Zahlungen in die Rentenkasse eingestellt werden. (Ich weiß nicht, wo der Höchstbetrag liegt.) Aber man sollte bedenken, daß die maximale Ausschüttung aus der GRV im Ruhestand auch gedeckelt ist. Es ist also nicht so, daß da Leute nur bis zu dieser Grenze einzahlen, sich nachher deren Rente aber auf Grundlage eines Gehaltes von bspw. € 20.000 berechnet. Es spielt also keine Rolle, daß der Spitzenverdiener (wo fängt das eigentlich an?) prozentual weniger einzahlt. Er bekommt ja  prozentual auf sein Gesamtgehalt gesehen am Schluß auch viel weniger raus.



> Es ist aber nicht jeder so knausrig wie du, es gibt noch genug Leute, die bereit sind für eine vernünftige Dienstleistung einen fairen Preis zu zahlen. Da darf man natürlich nicht unbedingt bei den FDP-Wählern gucken, aber solche Leute gibt es durchaus.


Man muß es sich auch leisten können. Und es ist nicht so, daß ich es mir auf Teufel komm raus nicht leisten könnte, aber ich kann nicht mehr ausgeben, als ich habe. Wenn ich also dem Friseur mehr gebe, kann ich bspw. weniger in der Eisdiele lassen. Was ist jetzt besser? Es ist in dem Fall nur eine Verteilungsfrage. Durch höhere Kosten für Dienstleistungen kann ich jedenfalls nicht mehr Geld zum Wirtschaftskreislauf beisteuern. Ich kann mir nur weniger Leistungen dafür kaufen.

Wenn ich mich da dann wieder auf das alte Niveau verbessern will, bleibt mir leider nichts anderes übrig, als für meine Leistungen auch mehr Geld zu verlangen. Nur wenn das alle machen, sind wir im Handumdrehen wieder bei den alten Verhältnissen mit dem Unterschied, daß zwar wir alle nominell mehr auf dem Gehaltsstreifen stehen haben, aber nominell auch mehr ausgeben müssen. Das nennt man dann Inflation und das wird bei so einer Aktion quasi auf naturgesetzlichem Weg folgen.



> Was arbeitest du denn eigentlich?


Ich bastele im Moment an meinem Studienabschluß und arbeite nebenbei als Übersetzer / redaktioneller Mitarbeiter / Veröffentlichungsknecht in einem wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Forschungsinstitut. Davon wird man nicht reich, falls Du das wissen willst. Meine Sparquote ist jedenfalls besorgniserregend niedrig. 



> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo das Problem ist diese 10€ auszugeben,  um lieber dort einzukaufen, wo die Menschen vernünftig arbeiten können und bezahlt werden. So tut man seinen kleinen Teil dazu bei, dass die Welt für alle menschen ein besserer Platz zum leben ist. Zumal, wenn man sich Lautsprecher für 560€ in die Bude stellen kann.


Wie schon gesagt: Das ist nur eine Verteilungsfrage. 56-mal für € 10 mehr eingekauft: Keine Boxen für € 560.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Und warum fehlt der Umsatz? Genau, weil die Leute nicht genug verdienen und daher nicht mehr genügend kaufen, ganz einfach. Und schon werden die Arbeiter entlassen und/oder enthalten weniger Geld und schon haben die Leute noch weniger Geld in der Tasche um sich Fleisch zu kaufen und wieder sinkt der Umsatz. Und so weiter. Eine reine Teufelsspirale, die sich offensichtlich nur von staatlicher Seite aus lösen lässt.



Das nennt man übrigens Deflation und läßt sich durch reine Geldpolitik zumindest abfedern. Andere Eingriffe sind in der Regel nicht nötig.



> Wenn es einen Mindestlohn gäbe, würde das Fleisch eben nicht 10€ da Kilo kosten, sondern 11€. Wäre aber kein Problem, weil die Leute eben mehr Geld hätten um eben dieses Fleisch zu bezahlen.


Und um dieses Mehr an Geld zu haben, müssen auch alle anderen mehr verdienen. Nicht nur die Menschen in der Fleischerei oder sonstwo. Wir kommen also zurück zur Inflation.



> Das ist nur ein Teil der Wahrheit, der andere ist, dass wir in Deutschland unsere Bankengesetze auf Druck der Banken gelockert haben, damit diese auch die völlig überzogenen Renditewerte der US-Banken erreichen können. Das ist etwas, was die FDP nun schon seit Jahrzehnten fordert, immer mit dem Grundtenor "Je weniger Staat, desto besser". Warum also diese Leute wählen, die genau das als Grundüberzeugung hatten, was uns in die ******** geritten hat?


Ja, "Je weniger Staat, desto besser". Das kann man nur unterschreiben. Allerdings muß man dann auch so konsequent sein, abgewirtschaftete Betriebe kurz und schmerzlos vor die Wand fahren zu lassen, statt irgendwelche staatlichen "Rettungspakete" zu schnüren, die in der Regel nichts retten, aber unglaublich viel kosten.



> Du findest es also schlecht, dass du keine 2€ pro Minute für ein Handytelefonat in Belgien 2km von der deutschen Grenze entfernt zahlen musst? Na, deine Probleme hätte ich wirklich mal gern.


Ich habe es bisher immer geschafft, meine Handytelefonate im Ausland auf ein absolutes Minimum zu beschränken. So schwierig ist das gar nicht. Es soll sogar eine Zeit gegeben haben, als niemand ein Handy hatte. 



> Wir halten einfach mal fest, dass dieser Mann einfach Recht hatte. Und zwar deutlich früher als JEDER andere Politiker in diesem Land. Hatte ein Westerwelle jemals Recht? Glaube nicht....


Dieser Mensch hatte nicht Recht, er ist einfach ein populistischer Rattenfänger. Das ist alles. Wenn er wirklich von der ganzen sozialistischen Idee überzeugt wäre, würde er mal sein wahrlich großes Vermögen spenden und von dem "Palast der sozialen Gerechtigkeit" (Welch Hohn und Spott!) in ein normales Reihenhaus ziehen.



> Also lieber in Freiheit hungern, anstatt staatlich reglemntiert genug Geld zu haben ums sich was zu beißen zu kaufen? Solch ein Bullshit kann auch wirklich nur ein völlig Verblenderter von sich geben.


Leute mit Idealen sind also völlig verblendet? Interessant.

Um die Unwirksamkeit staatlicher Eingriffe mal etwas zu veranschaulichen, muß man nur mal seinen Blick gen Osten lenken. Nach dem Zusammenbruch des sozialistischen Ostblocks hatten dort alle Volkswirtschaften das Problem, irgendwie den Übergang von einer zentralen Planwirtschaft zur Martkwirtschaft gestalten zu müssen. Bis auf die ehemalige DDR mußten das alle aus eigener Kraft schaffen. Die neuen Bundesländer hingegen sollten mit dem Solidaritätszuschlag kräftig unterstützt werden. Und das wurden sie auch. Nur hat es nichts gebracht, weil es alten, ineffizienten Strukturen das Leben verlängert hat, wo die anderen Volkswirtschaften aus blanker Not einen radikalen Kahlschlag und Neuanfang veranstalten mußten. Das Ende vom Lied: Die neuen Bundesländer hinken heute in punkto Wirtschaftswachstum allen anderen ehemaligen Planwirtschaften hinterher. (Abgesehen von Moldavien vielleicht).



> Ich werde dich an diese, deine Worte errinnern. Ich schätze: Kein Schwarz/Gelb und die Linke hat mehr Prozente als die FDP. So blöd, wie CDU und FDP meinen, sind die Wähler dann ja Gott sei Dank doch nicht, Ausnahmen bestätigen aber natürlich wie immer die Regel


Stimmt. Das Problem ist, daß sie noch viel blöder sind und auf populistischen Schwachsinn reinfallen, der langfristig nur exorbitant in die Hose gehen kann.


----------



## Bucklew (13. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Die FDP ist seit elf(!) Jahren nicht mehr in der Regierungsverantwortung. Deren Absichten haben damit also herzlich wenig zu tun. Und wie an anderer Stelle schon bemerkt, haben wir die Finanzkrise der amerikanischen Geldpolitik zu verdanken. Abgeschmiert sind auch als erstes diverse Landesbanken, die zu hoch gepokert haben.


Das ist eine absolut unzureichende Analyse, die gerade mal einen Bruchteil der wirklichen Probleme - gerade in Hinblick auf die Situation in Deutschland - darstellt. Hätten wir keine liberale Finanzpolitik betrieben und die Banken im Wettlauf nach höheren Renditen nicht gestützt, würde uns die amerikanische Situation relativ egal sein - zumindest hätten unseren Banken dann nicht Millarden in irgendwelchen Obskuren Derivaten angelegt, die nichtmal das Papier wert sind, auf dem sie gedruckt sind.



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist ja nur die halbe Wahrheit. Es mag sicher sein, daß ab € 5.400 Gehalt Zahlungen in die Rentenkasse eingestellt werden. (Ich weiß nicht, wo der Höchstbetrag liegt.) Aber man sollte bedenken, daß die maximale Ausschüttung aus der GRV im Ruhestand auch gedeckelt ist. Es ist also nicht so, daß da Leute nur bis zu dieser Grenze einzahlen, sich nachher deren Rente aber auf Grundlage eines Gehaltes von bspw. € 20.000 berechnet. Es spielt also keine Rolle, daß der Spitzenverdiener (wo fängt das eigentlich an?) prozentual weniger einzahlt. Er bekommt ja  prozentual auf sein Gesamtgehalt gesehen am Schluß auch viel weniger raus.


Es geht hier nicht um die Frage "Wieviel zahl ich ein und wieviel krieg ich raus?" sondern um die Frage "Wie finanzieren wir in Zukunft die Rente?". Man braucht nichtmal großartig Ahnung von Mathe zu haben um zu wissen, dass die 19,9% Rentenzahlung von der Verkäuferin mit 1000€ eine deutlich höhere Belastung ist als die 19,9% auf die 5400€ von 20.000€ eines z.B. Managers. Das ist einfach keine sozial ausgewogene Sache. Sozial ausgewogen wäre z.B.: 10% vom Gehalt. Für jeden. Egal wieviel Gehalt. So macht es z.B. die Schweiz und deren Rentensystem funktioniert. Und: Die Millionäre sind alle noch da 



Icejester schrieb:


> Man muß es sich auch leisten können. Und es ist nicht so, daß ich es mir auf Teufel komm raus nicht leisten könnte, aber ich kann nicht mehr ausgeben, als ich habe. Wenn ich also dem Friseur mehr gebe, kann ich bspw. weniger in der Eisdiele lassen. Was ist jetzt besser? Es ist in dem Fall nur eine Verteilungsfrage. Durch höhere Kosten für Dienstleistungen kann ich jedenfalls nicht mehr Geld zum Wirtschaftskreislauf beisteuern. Ich kann mir nur weniger Leistungen dafür kaufen.


Es können sich aber nunmal mehr Leute leisten mehr Geld auszugeben, wenn es einen Mindestlohn gibt. Wir reden hier auch nicht von ein paar Hundertausend, aktuell gibt es 3 Millionen Arbeitnehmer, die bereits einen Mindestlohn haben, weitere 3 Millionen sind ebenfalls im Niediglohnsektor, aber bisher noch von keinem Mindestlohn geschützt. Wenn du bereit bist für 2€ hier zu putzen lasse ich dann natürlich auch gern das putzen, aber das ist ganz einfach nur eines: Pure Ausbeutung.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich da dann wieder auf das alte Niveau verbessern will, bleibt mir leider nichts anderes übrig, als für meine Leistungen auch mehr Geld zu verlangen. Nur wenn das alle machen, sind wir im Handumdrehen wieder bei den alten Verhältnissen mit dem Unterschied, daß zwar wir alle nominell mehr auf dem Gehaltsstreifen stehen haben, aber nominell auch mehr ausgeben müssen. Das nennt man dann Inflation und das wird bei so einer Aktion quasi auf naturgesetzlichem Weg folgen.


Und eine Inflation ist etwas, was der Kapitalismus unabdinglich braucht. Nebenbei entspricht die relative Steigerung in vielen Branchen mit Mindestlohn ungefähr in den Bereichen, wo auch sonst eine gesunde Inflation liegt. Und eine (gesunde) Inflation ist ein Zeichen für eine wachsende Wirtschaft.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich bastele im Moment an meine Studienabschluß und arbeite nebenbei als Übersetzer / redaktioneller Mitarbeiter / Veröffentlichungsknecht in einem wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Forschungsinstitut. Davon wird man nicht reich, falls Du das wissen willst. Meine Sparquote ist jedenfalls besorgniserregend niedrig.


Schade, dass so jemand dann dermaßen auf die billige FDP-Polemik hereinfällt.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: Das ist nur eine Verteilungsfrage. 56-mal für € 10 mehr eingekauft: Keine Boxen für € 560.


Dann soll man sich aber auch bitte nicht hinstellen und sagen "Nein, ich muss zum Discounter, alles andere kann ich mir nicht leisten! Mir doch egal, dass die da für einen Hungerlohn arbeiten und bei zwei Tagen krankheit gefeuert werden!" und dann gleichzeitig Geld für solche Luxusartikel ausgeben. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Das nennt man übrigens Deflation und läßt sich durch reine Geldpolitik zumindest abfedern. Andere Eingriffe sind in der Regel nicht nötig.


So wie es die letzte Zeit wunderbar funktioniert hat?



Icejester schrieb:


> Und um dieses Mehr an Geld zu haben, müssen auch alle anderen mehr verdienen. Nicht nur die Menschen in der Fleischerei oder sonstwo. Wir kommen also zurück zur Inflation.


Ein Mindestlohn wird nicht nur in einer Branche eingeführt und die dadurch besser verdienen Arbeitnehmer geben ihr Geld logischerweise nicht nur in der Fleischerei aus.



Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, "Je weniger Staat, desto besser". Das kann man nur unterschreiben. Allerdings muß man dann auch so konsequent sein, abgewirtschaftete Betriebe kurz und schmerzlos vor die Wand fahren zu lassen, statt irgendwelche staatlichen "Rettungspakete" zu schnüren, die in der Regel nichts retten, aber unglaublich viel kosten.


Nein, kann man nicht unterschreiben, weil der Satz in letzter Zeit schon oft genug völlig falsch war. Siehe die Finanzkrise, siehe das Handyroaming und siehe auch die Auslandsüberweisungen. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe es bisher immer geschafft, meine Handytelefonate im Ausland auf ein absolutes Minimum zu beschränken. So schwierig ist das gar nicht. Es soll sogar eine Zeit gegeben haben, als niemand ein Handy hatte.


Und nun sag mir mal, wie toll doch die freie Marktwirtschaft funktioniert hat, wenn erst ein staatlicher Eingriff wirklich effektiv funktioniert? An solchen Beispielen sieht man, das der obige Satz völlig falsch ist. Wir brauch einen starken Staat und das mehr als jemals zuvor. Zumindest solange wir nicht in 20 Jahren Billy-Regal für 2€ die Stunde produzieren müssen, damit diese in China teuer verkauft werden können.



Icejester schrieb:


> Dieser Mensch hatte nicht Recht, er ist einfach ein populistischer Rattenfänger. Das ist alles. Wenn er wirklich von der ganzen sozialistischen Idee überzeugt wäre, würde er mal sein wahrlich großes Vermögen spenden und von dem "Palast der sozialen Gerechtigkeit" (Welch Hohn und Spott!) in ein normales Reihenhaus ziehen.


Populistisch? Nein mein Lieber, in der Frage genau nicht. Er hat bereits 1999 (!) genau das vorrausgesagt, was jetzt, knapp 10 Jahre später eingetroffen ist.

Zwischenruf: Volle Fahrt auf den Eisberg - Deutschland | STERN.DE



> Geradezu prophetisch liest sich heute, was ein ehemaliger Finanzminister schon 1999, nach ersten halsbrecherischen Operationen renditegieriger Hedgefonds zu Papier brachte: "Die unverantwortliche Spekulation und die fahrlässige Kreditvergabe der Banken wurden mit Steuergeldern risikofrei gestellt" - und: "Nicht Deregulierung ist das Gebot der Stunde, sondern Regulierung." Er wurde von dem englischen Massenblatt "Sun" als "gefährlichster Mann Europas" geschmäht. Der Mann heißt Oskar Lafontaine. Er hat recht behalten.



Aber stimmt, eine CDU/FDP-Koalition hat natürlich von der Finanzwelt mehr Ahnung und wird uns alle retten 



Icejester schrieb:


> Leute mit Idealen sind also völlig verblendet? Interessant.


Ideale? Gern, aber nur wenn die Leute wirklich für unter dem Mindestlohn arbeiten würden. So sind es doch nur blöde Sprüche nach dem Motto "Hauptsache mir geht es gut".



Icejester schrieb:


> Um die Unwirksamkeit staatlicher Eingriffe mal etwas zu veranschaulichen, muß man nur mal seinen Blick gen Osten lenken. Nach dem Zusammenbruch des sozialistischen Ostblocks hatten dort alle Volkswirtschaften das Problem, irgendwie den Übergang von einer zentralen Planwirtschaft zur Martkwirtschaft gestalten zu müssen. Bis auf die ehemalige DDR mußten das alle aus eigener Kraft schaffen. Die neuen Bundesländer hingegen sollten mit dem Solidaritätszuschlag kräftig unterstützt werden. Und das wurden sie auch. Nur hat es nichts gebracht, weil es alten, ineffizienten Strukturen das Leben verlängert hat, wo die anderen Volkswirtschaften aus blanker Not einen radikalen Kahlschlag und Neuanfang veranstalten mußten. Das Ende vom Lied: Die neuen Bundesländer hinken heute in punkto Wirtschaftswachstum allen anderen ehemaligen Planwirtschaften hinterher. (Abgesehen von Moldavien vielleicht).


Und wer hat uns den Osten in dieser Form eingebrockt? Denken wir mal kurz nach....hups, es waren genau die CDU/FDP. Stimmt, genau die Leute, die wir heute ja angeblich aufgrund ihrer Kompetenz wählen sollen, haben mit eines der Hauptprobleme geschaffen, mit dem wir heute kämpfen.

Nebenbei auch eine lustige Sache: Gegen die Wiedervereinigung nach dem System Kohl war auch ein Mensch, von dem wir weiter oben schon schrieben - Oskar Lafontaine. Mit seiner Aussage, dass die Wiedervereinigung so verdammt teuer und langwiedrig wird, hatte er ebenso Recht.



Icejester schrieb:


> Stimmt. Das Problem ist, daß sie noch viel blöder sind und auf populistischen Schwachsinn reinfallen, der langfristig nur exorbitant in die Hose gehen kann.


Richtig, ich frage mich auch, wieso es noch soviele Deutschen gibt, die auf diesen Schwachsinn von FDP und CDU reinfallen. Da sind wir ja dann mal einer Meinung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist ja nur die halbe Wahrheit. Es mag sicher sein, daß ab € 5.400 Gehalt Zahlungen in die Rentenkasse eingestellt werden. (Ich weiß nicht, wo der Höchstbetrag liegt.) Aber man sollte bedenken, daß die maximale Ausschüttung aus der GRV im Ruhestand auch gedeckelt ist. Es ist also nicht so, daß da Leute nur bis zu dieser Grenze einzahlen, sich nachher deren Rente aber auf Grundlage eines Gehaltes von bspw. € 20.000 berechnet. Es spielt also keine Rolle, daß der Spitzenverdiener (wo fängt das eigentlich an?) prozentual weniger einzahlt. Er bekommt ja  prozentual auf sein Gesamtgehalt gesehen am Schluß auch viel weniger raus.



Denkfehler:
Ebenfalls gedeckelt ist der minimale Rentensatz = Grundsicherung/Zuzahlung. Nicht gedeckelt ist aber die minimale Auszahlung.
D.h. bei auseinanderklaffender Lohnschere können Mehrverdienende mehr einzahlen und am Ende auch mehr absahnen. Diejenigen, bei denen dieses Geld gekürzt wurde, vegetieren im Alter von zusätzlichen Staatsausgaben dahin, da sie wärend ihrer Arbeitszeit bestenfalls genug zum Leben hatten, aber nichts mehr für die Rentenkasse.



> Wenn ich mich da dann wieder auf das alte Niveau verbessern will, bleibt mir leider nichts anderes übrig, als für meine Leistungen auch mehr Geld zu verlangen. Nur wenn das alle machen, sind wir im Handumdrehen wieder bei den alten Verhältnissen mit dem Unterschied, daß zwar wir alle nominell mehr auf dem Gehaltsstreifen stehen haben, aber nominell auch mehr ausgeben müssen. Das nennt man dann Inflation und das wird bei so einer Aktion quasi auf naturgesetzlichem Weg folgen.



Siehe oben...:
Da der Preis der wenigsten Wahren/Dienstleistugnen zu 100% auf Lohnkosten sowie prozentual abhängige Werte zurückzuführen ist, ist diese Überlegung falsch. Es kommt zwar zu einer Inflation, aber auch zu einer relativen Aufwertung von Arbeit.



> Ja, "Je weniger Staat, desto besser". Das kann man nur unterschreiben. Allerdings muß man dann auch so konsequent sein, abgewirtschaftete Betriebe kurz und schmerzlos vor die Wand fahren zu lassen, statt irgendwelche staatlichen "Rettungspakete" zu schnüren, die in der Regel nichts retten, aber unglaublich viel kosten.



again: siehe oben.
Ist es schmerzlos, wenn sämtliche Banken und mehrere große internationale Konzerne zeitgleich dichtmachen? Wohl eher nicht.
Ist es kurz? Nach dem Gejammer sämtlicher Wirtschaftsexperten und Wirtschaftslobbyisten wohl nicht, da im Zuge der Banken auch alle auf Kredite angewiesenen Wirtschaftszweige folgen. Also alle.
Wenn man das gesamte Wirtschaftssystem zusammenbrechen lässt, dann ist das kein kurzer Einschnitt, der eben vorkommt, sondern das Ende. Und in diesem System hat auch keiner die Rücklagen, die für einen Neuanfang nötig wären.



> Um die Unwirksamkeit staatlicher Eingriffe mal etwas zu veranschaulichen, muß man nur mal seinen Blick gen Osten lenken. Nach dem Zusammenbruch des sozialistischen Ostblocks hatten dort alle Volkswirtschaften das Problem, irgendwie den Übergang von einer zentralen Planwirtschaft zur Martkwirtschaft gestalten zu müssen. Bis auf die ehemalige DDR mußten das alle aus eigener Kraft schaffen. Die neuen Bundesländer hingegen sollten mit dem Solidaritätszuschlag kräftig unterstützt werden. Und das wurden sie auch. Nur hat es nichts gebracht, weil es alten, ineffizienten Strukturen das Leben verlängert hat, wo die anderen Volkswirtschaften aus blanker Not einen radikalen Kahlschlag und Neuanfang veranstalten mußten. Das Ende vom Lied: Die neuen Bundesländer hinken heute in punkto Wirtschaftswachstum allen anderen ehemaligen Planwirtschaften hinterher. (Abgesehen von Moldavien vielleicht).



Äh: Sie liegen aber in punkto Wirtschaftsleistung vor allen anderen. Z.T. sogar sehr weit.
Dein Vergleichsprinzip würde bedeuten, dass der chinesische Teil-Kommunismus dem europäischen Kapitalismus haushoch überlegen ist, weil die viel viel viel mehr wachsen. Aber, ähnlich wie bei vielen Ostblockstaaten mit ihrer komplett zusammengebrochenen Wirtschaft, ist das einfach nur der Effekt des "klein anfangens".



> Stimmt. Das Problem ist, daß sie noch viel blöder sind und auf populistischen Schwachsinn reinfallen, der langfristig nur exorbitant in die Hose gehen kann.



Z.B. Wirtschaftssysteme, die zeitgleich auf stabile Währungen angewiesen sind und es Finanzunternehmen erlauben, Geld in nahezu beliebiger Höhe auszugeben?
Z.B. Wachstum auf Grundlage von endenden Rohstoffen?
Z.B. Staatsfinanzen, die auf ein unbegrenztes Wirtschaftswachstum angewiesen sind?
Z.B. Industrien, die durch Rückkopplung des mündigen Verbrauchers in ihren Auswirkungen beschränkt werden sollen, wärend 99% der von ihnen Geschädigten gar nicht zu ihren Verbrauchern zählen können und die anderen 1% zum Großteil nicht in der Lage sind, die Auswirkungen zu erfassen?
Z.B. Gefahrenstrategien, in denen es Firmen erlaubt wird, Risiken einzugehen, für deren potentiellen Schaden sie nie aufkommen könnten?


----------



## Pokerclock (13. September 2009)

*DaStash, Bucklew und 17&4*

Streitgespräche persönliche Art bitte per PN klären, aber nicht hier im Thread.

Provokationen dienen einer sachlichen Diskussion überhaupt nicht.


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2009)

Seit wann ist eine thematische Diskussion ein Streitgespräch persönlicher Art, wo genau bin ich persönlich geworden?
Ich stelle die Frage einmal öffentlich, da mir gleiches hier auch öffentlich vorgeworfen wird. 

MfG


----------



## DOTL (15. September 2009)

Im Laufe dieser Diskussion haben einige die Grenzen einer objektiven Diskussion überschritten. Wie schon gesagt, bei politischen Diskussionen, die sehr von subjektiven Einflüssen geprägt sind, ist das auch sehr schwierig. Allerdings muss man dementsprechend auch viel Sorgfalt walten lassen und deutlich machen, dass man auch die Meinung des anderen akzeptiert. In dieser Diskussion wurde jedoch häufiger der Fehler gemacht, dass versucht wurde, dem Gegenüber sinnbildlich eine Meinung aufzustülpen. Sicherlich kann man im Rahmen von Diskussionen auch andere von seinen Argumenten überzeugen, nur lebt eine Diskussion eben auch von Gegensächlichkeiten. Wenn alle die gleiche Meinung haben, würde eine Diskussion im Allgemeinen nicht funktionieren. 
Damit das aber realisierbar ist, sollten z.B. Fragen zum persönlichen Bezug auch möglichst vermieden werden. Sowas kann man privat und für sein eigenes Verständnis klären. Aber ein öffentliches Forum ist dazu eher weniger produktiv. Sicherlich kann man andere auch auffordern, auf die gestellten Antworten einzugehen. Doch im Kern stellt sich die Frage, wie das gemacht wurde. Auch hier zeigten sich einige Unschönheiten, die den anderen nur unnötig provozieren. Provokationen werden aber häufig mit eben gleichen beantwortet, wodurch eine einstig (relativ) friedliche Diskussion plötzlich zu einer verbale Schlammschlacht werden kann. Das gilt es zu vermeiden, weshalb meine Kollegen hier auch eingegriffen haben. Genauso wurden hier auch einzelne Beiträge entfernt, die einen harmonischen Umgang sicherlich nicht unterstützt haben.

Soviel dazu. Fragen/Anregungen diesbzgl. bitte ausschließlich per PN.

Nun bitte ich, wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen.


----------



## Icejester (30. September 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon, daß der Drops jetzt eh gelutscht ist, hätte ich gerne mal eine Erklärung zu dieser Aussage:


Bucklew schrieb:


> Schade, dass so jemand dann dermaßen auf die billige FDP-Polemik hereinfällt.



Was genau meinst Du damit bitte?


----------



## Nuklon (30. September 2009)

Bestimmt, dass die FDP immer für Bürgerechte steht und wenn es ernst wird, lieber den Posten des Wirtschaftsministers nimmt. Um es mal grob auszudrücken.


----------



## Bucklew (30. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Was genau meinst Du damit bitte?


Ist lange her, aber mal die Kurzfassung:

Die FDP ist so ziemlich die unglaubwürdigste Partei, die wir aktuell in Deutschland haben, gerade wie man aktuell im Wahlkampf gesehen hat.

u.A. Versprach die FDP:

- Mehr Bürgerrechte. Wer jetzt wissen will, was die FDP darunter versteht, schaue sich mal das kommende Polizeigesetz im (schwarz-gelb regierten) Hessen an. Oder man errinnert sich ein paar Jahre zurück, wer denn im Bund den großen Lauschangriff mitgetragen hat. Absolut unglaubwürdig also, dass die FDP jetzt plötzlich die große Partei der Bürger rechte ist.

- Bessere Bildung. Nun, wer hat denn vor knapp 3 Jahren massiv die Studiengebühren vorrangetragen? Richtig: Die FDP. Ebenfalls unglaubwürdig.

- Weniger Steuern. Ja, da hat ja der nette Herr Baum bei Anne Will, nichtmal vier Stunden nach Wahlende schon indirekt gesagt, dass es wohl keine Steuersenkungen gab. Aber mal ehrlich: Wer hat denn auch daran geglaubt? Von daher: Unglaubwürdig.

Das ist nur ein kurzer Auszug über die gern von der FDP und ihren Anhängern verbreiteten Lügen. Denke mal das reicht erstmal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> - Mehr Bürgerrechte. Wer jetzt wissen will, was die FDP darunter versteht, schaue sich mal das kommende Polizeigesetz im (schwarz-gelb regierten) Hessen an. Oder man errinnert sich ein paar Jahre zurück, wer denn im Bund den großen Lauschangriff mitgetragen hat. Absolut unglaubwürdig also, dass die FDP jetzt plötzlich die große Partei der Bürger rechte ist.


 
Mit mehr Bürgerrechten wird eben bei der FDP etwas anderes darunter verstanden, als du oder ich das verstehen. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> - Bessere Bildung. Nun, wer hat denn vor knapp 3 Jahren massiv die Studiengebühren vorrangetragen? Richtig: Die FDP. Ebenfalls unglaubwürdig.


 
Bessere Bildung für besser verdienende müsste es bei der FDP richtiger Weise heißen. 
Denn Studiengebühren und Nachhilfeunterricht für ein verkürztes Abitur können eher von besser verdienenden gestemmt werden. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> - Weniger Steuern. Ja, da hat ja der nette Herr Baum bei Anne Will, nichtmal vier Stunden nach Wahlende schon indirekt gesagt, dass es wohl keine Steuersenkungen gab. Aber mal ehrlich: Wer hat denn auch daran geglaubt? Von daher: Unglaubwürdig.


 
Weniger Steuern ist doch völlig richtig.
Man muss nur mal zwischen den Zeiles des Parteiprgramms der FDP gucken.
Da steht dann, das Unternehmen entlastet werden sollen, denn, laut der Meinung der FDP, stellt ein Unternehmen, das weniger Steuern zahlt und dadurch mehr Gewinn macht, eher Leute ein. 
Dass die Unternehmen das aber noch nie so gemacht haben, scheint der FDP nichts auszumachen, sie hoffen halt. 
Denn, du weißt ja, die "Rahmenbedingungen" stellt der Staat fest, Arbeitsplätze muss das Unternehmen stellen.
Dass das eine leider nicht mit dem anderen Zusammenläuft, dafür kann die FDP ja nichts.  



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein kurzer Auszug über die gern von der FDP und ihren Anhängern verbreiteten Lügen. Denke mal das reicht erstmal.


 
Kannst du auch nicht so sehen.
Lügen sind nichts anderes als die Unwissenheit einer Partei vor den Aufgaben der zukünftigen Regierung.   
Die FDP wird schnell feststellen, dass es doch mehr Steuerlöcher gibt als gedacht, also wird man "leider" () die Steuern für die Bürger nicht senken können, aber die Unternehmer erhalten trotzdem eine Steuersenkung.
Um das aber bezahlen zu können, müssen leider ein paar Anpassungen gemacht werden.....
Dazu kommt noch die Abschaffung der Pendlerpauschale und die Kürzung des Steuerfreibetrages.
Außerdem ist ja Ehegattensplitting so super, für besser verdienende eine tolle Sache (merke ich auch ), für den normalen Bürger aber sinnlos.


Ich bin eher darauf gespannt, ob die FDP tatsächlich die Sache mit den halben Steuersatz für die täglichen Dinge des Lebens (Grundnahrungsmittel, Kleidung, Energie) durchkriegen wird. 
Hab da aber so meine Zweifel. 


Edit:
@ruyven:
Wieso liegt die Wahlbeteilligung bei 117% 
Stimmen einige doppelt ab?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Steuersenkungen gab. Aber mal ehrlich: Wer hat denn auch daran geglaubt? Von daher: Unglaubwürdig.



Mehr als genug...

In der hessischen FDP sitzen aber sowieso recht kreative Köpfe.
Die waren im Frankfurter Wahlkampf auch schon mal für die Legalisierung von Marihuana...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit mehr Bürgerrechten wird eben bei der FDP etwas anderes darunter verstanden, als du oder ich das verstehen.



Vermutlich muss man erstmal unterscheiden zwischen "Staatsbürger" und "Bürgertum" als Schicht oberhalb der Arbeiterklasse 



> Bessere Bildung für besser verdienende müsste es bei der FDP richtiger Weise heißen.
> Denn Studiengebühren und Nachhilfeunterricht für ein verkürztes Abitur können eher von besser verdienenden gestemmt werden.



Bei dem Plan, das Betreuungsverhältniss durch Ausschluss Ärmerer zu verbessern, haben sie aber die abgangsstarken Jahrgänge vergessen.



> Weniger Steuern ist doch völlig richtig.
> Man muss nur mal zwischen den Zeiles des Parteiprgramms der FDP gucken.
> Da steht dann, das Unternehmen entlastet werden sollen, denn, laut der Meinung der FDP, stellt ein Unternehmen, das weniger Steuern zahlt und dadurch mehr Gewinn macht, eher Leute ein.



Macht es doch.
Sobald man in Deutschland genug Geld angespaart hat (oder es irgendwo günstige, staatliche gestützte Kredite gibt), guckt man, wo die Steuern niedrig sind (z.B. China) und baut da ein neues Werk, in dem dann 3 mal soviele Arbeiten, wie in dem geschlossenen deutschen.



> Kannst du auch nicht so sehen.
> Lügen sind nichts anderes als die Unwissenheit einer Partei vor den Aufgaben der zukünftigen Regierung.



Gestern eine schöne frage bei rechts-links gewesen:
Ob es denn in der momentanen Krise nicht negativ wäre, wenn man statt Profis ala Steinmeier, Steinbrück,... Regierungspraktikanten/-anfänger von der FDP an der Macht hat, die z.T. seit Jahrzehnten drum betteln, auch mal was sagen zu dürfen 



> Ich bin eher darauf gespannt, ob die FDP tatsächlich die Sache mit den halben Steuersatz für die täglichen Dinge des Lebens (Grundnahrungsmittel, Kleidung, Energie) durchkriegen wird.
> Hab da aber so meine Zweifel.



Häh? Wollten die nicht die erniedrigten Mehrwertssteuersatz komplett abschaffen?
Und bislang ist zu den enormen Staatsdefiziten auch noch niemandem was besseres eingefallen, als die Mehrwertssteuer zu erhöhen...




> Edit:
> @ruyven:
> Wieso liegt die Wahlbeteilligung bei 117%
> Stimmen einige doppelt ab?



Wahlbeteiligung und Enthaltungen sind natürlich absolut angegeben, schließlich haben wir keinen klar umgrenzten Kreis der Wahlberechtigten


----------



## majorguns (30. September 2009)

[x] Piratenpartei, habe ich gewählt, außerdem Grüne mit der Erststimme


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gestern eine schöne frage bei rechts-links gewesen:
> Ob es denn in der momentanen Krise nicht negativ wäre, wenn man statt Profis ala Steinmeier, Steinbrück,... Regierungspraktikanten/-anfänger von der FDP an der Macht hat, die z.T. seit Jahrzehnten drum betteln, auch mal was sagen zu dürfen


 
Ist ja nicht nur eine Sache der Köpfe.
Mit dem Wechsel der Regierung wechseln auch die Staatssekretäre und Berater.
*Da* ist auch der Hase im Senf zu finden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Häh? Wollten die nicht die erniedrigten Mehrwertssteuersatz komplett abschaffen?
> Und bislang ist zu den enormen Staatsdefiziten auch noch niemandem was besseres eingefallen, als die Mehrwertssteuer zu erhöhen...


 
Öhm, laut Westerwelle, das war am Montag nach dem Kanzlerduell im Fernsehen, hat er bei Plasberg gesagt, dass eine Vereinheitlichung des Steuersatzes geben soll. Grundnahrungsmitteln, bzw. Güter des tägliches Bedarfs sollten mit dem halben Steuerstatz besteuert werden (dazu zählte er auch die Arbeit des Handwerkers). Andere Dinge sollen normal beseteuert werden.

Mich interessiert nun sehr, ob nach diesem Spruch wirklich was kommen wird.
Wie gesagt, ich schätze, dass das im Verlauf der Postenvergabe unter den Teppich gekehrt wird.


----------



## Bucklew (30. September 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mehr als genug...


Ich denke der meiste Zuwachs kam von CDU-Wählern, die unbedingt keine große Koalition haben wollten. Daher sind ja die Überhangmandate so unfair: Wenn jeder bei schwarz-gelb Erststimme CDU und Zweitstimme FDP gegeben hätten, würden ein Haufen CDU-Direktkanidaten drin sitzen und noch ein Haufen FDPler per Zweitstimme.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermutlich muss man erstmal unterscheiden zwischen "Staatsbürger" und "Bürgertum" als Schicht oberhalb der Arbeiterklasse


 Ach sooooo....daher das "Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen" - das gilt natürlich nur für die Leute, deren Arbeit sich auch lohnt, alle anderen ham halt Pech gehabt


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich denke der meiste Zuwachs kam von CDU-Wählern, die unbedingt keine große Koalition haben wollten. Daher sind ja die Überhangmandate so unfair: Wenn jeder bei schwarz-gelb Erststimme CDU und Zweitstimme FDP gegeben hätten, würden ein Haufen CDU-Direktkanidaten drin sitzen und noch ein Haufen FDPler per Zweitstimme.


 
Die CDU hat 21 Überhangmandate erhalten, die CSU drei, alle anderen nichts. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ach sooooo....daher das "Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen" - das gilt natürlich nur für die Leute, deren Arbeit sich auch lohnt, alle anderen ham halt Pech gehabt


 
Jep, deswegen sagt Westerwelle ja auch immer, dass nur die besserverdienenden auch Steuern zahlen, alle anderen machen das nicht. 
Wieso aber hat dann der Arbeiter in der Werkstatt 48% Abzüge im Monat, sind ja nicht nur Sozialabgaben (obwohl die schon recht hoch sind, wenn ich da so meine anschauen)


----------



## Bucklew (30. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die CDU hat 21 Überhangmandate erhalten, die CSU drei, alle anderen nichts.


 Richtig, eben weil viele CDU-Wähler mit Zweitstimme FDP gewählt haben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, deswegen sagt Westerwelle ja auch immer, dass nur die besserverdienenden auch Steuern zahlen, alle anderen machen das nicht.


Westerwelle ist auch so einer, dem nen bisschen Arbeit mal gewaltig aus der Verblendung holen würde. Alternativ mal ein Studium mit Bafög. Aber an Geld wirds bei zwei Rechtsanwälten als Eltern sicherlich nicht gemangelt haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Richtig, eben weil viele CDU-Wähler mit Zweitstimme FDP gewählt haben.


 
Mein Schwiegerdaddy wählt schon aus Tratition CDU, liegt halt daran, dass er Anwalt ist (seine Frau wird wohl das wählen, was ihr Mann sagt )
Meine Eltern haben SPD gewählt.
Ich Grün. 
Meine Frau auch. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Westerwelle ist auch so einer, dem nen bisschen Arbeit mal gewaltig aus der Verblendung holen würde. Alternativ mal ein Studium mit Bafög. Aber an Geld wirds bei zwei Rechtsanwälten als Eltern sicherlich nicht gemangelt haben.


 
Das ist das Problem.
Meine Eltern hatten nie die Knete wie die Eltern meiner Frau, daher habe ich auch eine andere Einsttellung zum Geld.
Meine Frau musste ich erziehen. 
Klappt aber nur dann, wenn sie nicht gerade zu Prada und Tiffany's geht.


----------



## Bucklew (30. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Schwiegerdaddy wählt schon aus Tratition CDU, liegt halt daran, dass er Anwalt ist (seine Frau wird wohl das wählen, was ihr Mann sagt )


Müssten die nicht FDP wählen? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich Grün.
> Meine Frau auch.


Ah, die Partei der Reichen 

Hab Piraten gewählt


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Müssten die nicht FDP wählen?


 
Nö, er ist ja nicht nur Anwalt, sondern vertritt auch die Interessen von Konzernen, da macht sich eine CDU-Nahe Einstellung bezahlt. 
Also im Prinzip genau das Hassobjekt eines Grün-Wählers. 
Seit wir aber den gleichen Whisky trinken, haben wir ein gutes Verhältnis, war nicht immer so. 

Ah, die Partei der Reichen 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Hab Piraten gewählt


 
Tja, Grüne Wähler sind halt anders gestellt als der normale Bürger.
Umweltschutz muss man sich eben leisten können. 

Meine Zweitstimme bei der Bundestagswahl haben auch die Piraten bekommen.


----------



## Icejester (30. September 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Richtig, eben weil viele CDU-Wähler mit Zweitstimme FDP gewählt haben.



Ich glaube, andersrum wird ein Schuh draus. Viele überzeugte FDP-Wähler haben ihre Erststimme der CDU gegeben. So sieht's wenigstens in meinem Freundeskreis aus.

Abgesehen davon ist es doch auch fair, wenn die CDU dieses Mal von Überhangmandaten profitieren kann. In der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik war die Verteilung nämlich bis 2005 mit 34 (SPD) zu 38 (CDU) Überhangmandaten denkbar ausgeglichen.

Und wenn Grüne- Links- und sonstwas-Wähler in der Masse zu blöd sind, ihre Stimme entsprechend zu splitten, kann man das wohl kaum einer Partei ankreiden.


----------



## Bucklew (30. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich glaube, andersrum wird ein Schuh draus. Viele überzeugte FDP-Wähler haben ihre Erststimme der CDU gegeben. So sieht's wenigstens in meinem Freundeskreis aus.


Überzeugte FDP-Wähler im Freundeskreis? Mein Beileid 



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist es doch auch fair, wenn die CDU dieses Mal von Überhangmandaten profitieren kann. In der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik war die Verteilung nämlich bis 2005 mit 34 (SPD) zu 38 (CDU) Überhangmandaten denkbar ausgeglichen.


Dennoch sind diese lt. BVerfG nicht mit der Verfassung vereinbar und daher illegal. Warum die die Frist für die Rechtsänderung nicht auf vor die Bundestagswahl gelegt haben, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich glaube, andersrum wird ein Schuh draus. Viele überzeugte FDP-Wähler haben ihre Erststimme der CDU gegeben. So sieht's wenigstens in meinem Freundeskreis aus.


 
Kann ja nicht zutreffen, die FDP hat im Verlgeich zum letzten mal mehr Wähler gehabt, mehr als jemals zuvor.
Kann ja dann nicht sein, dass sie zur CDU übergelaufen sind.

Von den Grünen können sie auch nicht kommen, die haben zugelegt. Die Linken Wähler schließe ich mal aus (), bleiben also nur noch CDU und SPD übrig.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Dennoch sind diese lt. BVerfG nicht mit der Verfassung vereinbar und daher illegal. Warum die die Frist für die Rechtsänderung nicht auf vor die Bundestagswahl gelegt haben, ist mir schleierhaft.


 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat das Verfassungsgericht sie zwar für veränderbar gehalten, aber grundlegend verfassungswidrig sind sie nicht.


----------



## Skaos (1. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht zutreffen, die FDP hat im Verlgeich zum letzten mal mehr Wähler gehabt, mehr als jemals zuvor.
> Kann ja dann nicht sein, dass sie zur CDU übergelaufen sind.
> 
> Von den Grünen können sie auch nicht kommen, die haben zugelegt. Die Linken Wähler schließe ich mal aus (), bleiben also nur noch CDU und SPD übrig.




Wenn ich mir das in dem Wahlbezrk in dem ich ausgezählt hab so angucke werden wohl die meisten wirklich aus den großen Parteien gekommen sein, da ich recht viele mit Erst- und Zweitstimme für die FDP gesehen habe.. Mischmasch mit der FDP gabs wenn ich mich recht entsinne eher selten..

Aber ob der Bezirk so repräsentativ is weiß ich nich.. da hatten CDU und SPD zusammen immernoch 80 Stimmen weniger als die Linke allein hatte


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2009)

Was mich wirklich an dieser Wahl am meisten gestört hat sind die Taktikwähler. Ich finde es nicht gut wenn man so wählt um ein bestimmtes Ergebnis zu erzielen, da aus meiner Sicht das Wahlergebnis sich ausschliesslich daraus zusammensetzen sollte, welche Thematik man bevorzugt, damit es so representativ wie möglich ist. Ich habe das auch so verstanden das viele die FDP gewählt haben um eine erneute große Koalition zu verhindern aber wenn diese mehrheitstechnisch zu Stande gekommen wäre würde das wenigstens dem thematischen Wunsch der Mehrheit wiederspiegeln. So haben wir jetzt ein verzerrtes Bild.

Des Weiteren bin ich wirklich gespannt wie konsequent sich die FDP an ihre Wahlversprechen hält, besonders bei dem Thema Bürgerrechte / Internetsperren etc..

Alles in Allem bin ich wirklich enttäuscht über das Wahlergebnis zum einen und über die geringe Beteiligung zum anderen. Wenn ich jetzt jemanden rummosern höre und derjenige dann sagt er habe nicht gewählt, dann krieg ich Plack und wer vielleicht auch ein wenig grantig. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (1. Oktober 2009)

Es geht los:

heise online - 01.10.09 - CDU hält an Vorratsdatenspeicherung und Websperren fest


----------



## Skaos (1. Oktober 2009)

Naja noch steht ja nich drin, was die FDP derzeit dazu sagt.. aber ich geh mal auch von aus, dass die recht schnell die Waffen strecken werden und fein Ja und Amen zum großen Koalitionspartner sagen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Es geht los:
> 
> heise online - 01.10.09 - CDU hält an Vorratsdatenspeicherung und Websperren fest


 
Die CDU hält auch an ihrem Gesundheitsfond fest, obwohl die FDP dagegen ist, ich denke auch hier, dass sich das nicht ändern wird, dafür bekommt die FDP einen Ministerposten extra.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2009)

Da die Diskussion hier gerade erst anfängt, in Fahrt zu kommen, mache ich mal einfach so zu und verschiebe nicht eine Seite ~Rumgeplänkel in den nächsten Wahlthread.

Wer die hier angesprochenen Dinge aufgreifen will, wird gebeten, diese kurz von Hand zu zitieren.


----------

